# Forum Folding War - Hayley Williams Fanclub



## SmokinWaffle

_The Hayley Williams Fanclub FFW team_

















_Banner made by SmokinWaffle_
Main Forum Folding War thread.

Stats are now up!
*OCN Folding Forum War - Stats Thread* 
This is the team thread for the Hayley Fan Club, which has a fair few folders in to begin with, but you are always welcome if you are just admire her from afar on the off occasion









If you love Hayley though, then you best join this team!








For those of you *with* Folding names, you can use those names for the War.
Those of you *without* can either make a new one and qualify for bonuses yourself (10 SMP WUs), or can use the team name: 
*Team Folding Name: *Hayley_OCN
*Passkey: *1c356e9c9b9cca9c1bd7ce9d46c7c204 
*Note: *If you use the team name, you will need to provide proof to qualify for prizes. Check the main thread here.
*Sign ups are now closed!
*

Let the war begin










*YOU CAN STILL FOLD UNDER HAYLEY_OCN, ALL IS NOT LOST *









 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdGtJZmoyWFlmUmpqdTdtV2ZQTnJTTXc&w=30&h=250&single=true Google Spreadsheet

Sig thang:
Code:


Code:


[CENTER]:cool: [url=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/837221-forum-folding-war-hayley-williams-fanclub.html#post10890939][B][I]Fold for Hayley[/I] in the Forum Folding Wars![/B][/url] :cool:[/CENTER]

If you signed up, thanks, it's all for a good cause, now let's go get 'em!


----------



## zodac

Greatest. Team. Ever.


----------



## Baldy

I can join pl0x?









By the way, epic banner there Waffle.


----------



## jellis142

I don't care if I'm a guy, she's awesome. Been having problems with 7, but it's all good now, this would seem like a great place to start


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Greatest. Team. Ever.


I know right?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


I can join pl0x?









By the way, epic banner there Waffle.










Of course you can join Baldy









Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


I don't care if I'm a guy, she's awesome. Been having problems with 7, but it's all good now, this would seem like a great place to start










Go right on ahead and sign up mate!


----------



## bluedevil

Omg.....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


I don't care if I'm a guy, she's awesome. Been having problems with 7, but it's all good now, this would seem like a great place to start










You can get started on your CPU. Here's the guide:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...mp-client.html


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*

Of course you can join Baldy










Yay!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Omg.....


You know you want to.


----------



## GeforceGTS

lol, I guess I could throw a few WU's this way








I don't fold much anymore but it all adds up eh, so I just fold as normal but sign up here yeah?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, that's right.


----------



## ~Strawberry~

I'll sign up!


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Strawberry~* 
I'll sign up!


----------



## jellis142

Yikes, didn't mean to use the team's name :S Can I re-apply and change it to a different one?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, go ahead. I'll edit it out.


----------



## HobieCat

Count me in!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
lol, I guess I could throw a few WU's this way







I don't fold much anymore but it all adds up eh, so I just fold as normal but sign up here yeah?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Strawberry~* 
I'll sign up!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobieCat* 
Count me in!











Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Baldy

1 hour in, and 7 members counting.

The Hayley Pull factor is too great to resist!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I know









Also, feel free to show the support in your sig;

Code:


Code:


[CENTER]:cool: [url=http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/837221-forum-folding-war-hayley-williams-fanclub.html#post10890939][B][I]Fold for Hayley[/I] in the Forum Folding Wars![/B][/url] :cool:[/CENTER]


----------



## lordikon

I'm surprised the Boxxy lunatics haven't invaded this thread yet.


----------



## SKI_VT

Sign me Up Waffle







:


----------



## zodac

8!


----------



## omega17

joined


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

This thread is orgasmic.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan* 
This thread is orgasmic.

This post wins a cookie


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

K I'll PM you my address, it best be warm still when it gets to the states.


----------



## omega17

can't believe it's taken 26 posts before a picture turns up










@SecrtAgentMan - NO DEAL!


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Giggity


----------



## SKI_VT

Hayley's Team is So Cool,
Hayley does this for us


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Haha ^


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan* 
Haha ^

Yea Bro High Five!!!!!


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Thread needs moar nekked pics of her, but that's against the TOS


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan* 
Thread needs moar nekked pics of her, but that's against the TOS









Hayley does not approve...


----------



## BlackHoleSon

If hayley started her own religion and told you guys to murder people you would all do it. I'm very ironic because my name is BlackHoleSon and I love Soundgarden yet I really don't like Chris Cornell.

Good luck with your foldin.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon* 
If hayley started her own religion and told you guys to murder people you would all do it.

Dunno... I'd probably want something in return first...


----------



## SKI_VT

i dont know.. never really liked the Jim Jones style...


----------



## BlackHoleSon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Dunno... I'd probably want something in return first...

What if she assembled you in a row of other faithful followers, while she was scantily clad, and ordered you to your face to assassinate someone or to overthrow a gubmint?


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

I'd ask for some titz before killing.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan* 
I'd ask for some titz before killing.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 









Damn it you have a pic/gif for everything don't you?


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SecrtAgentMan* 
Damn it you have a pic/gif for everything don't you?









Yes, Yes i Do








I found a Site with a Bigillion Pics of her and the Band


----------



## jck

I found a site of some pics of Hayley that show...well...I don't wanna break the TOS.

Back to my beer...


----------



## LiLChris

Just dropping by the competitor's thread to say hi.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 









But almost everyone in Miami is tan?








Now the natural blonde hair is rare, unless I go up north away from the Latins.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

*We must crush the boxxy team, we will fight them on the beaches, we will-*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Just dropping by the competitor's thread to say hi.









Oh, hey Chris.









Awesome GIF's SKI


----------



## LiLChris

Oh so its like that? Then the war shall begin!

But when I wake up cause its 5am.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Well I only fold for ~4 hours a day on my GX2, can't leave PC on at home whilst I'm at work, and during the FFW's I'll be at i41, so I'll miss the first day or so, then be folding 24/7 through it.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Well I only fold for ~4 hours a day on my GX2, can't leave PC on at home whilst I'm at work, and during the FFW's I'll be at i41, so I'll miss the first day or so, then be folding 24/7 through it.









Why can't you leave it on while you're at work?

Didn't you hear??


You Tube


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Why can't you leave it on while you're at work?


Power consumption mainly, that and the fact that my GX2 has a habit of going down to 50% usage on both GPUs and down to ~1000PPD or less for no apparent reason whenever it folds for more than 8~ hours at a time, and I have to restart the clients. Going to setup my 8800GT/GTS/8600GT w/Q8200 SMP folding clients up in my room tonight though, which should be 24/7


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Power consumption mainly, that and the fact that my GX2 has a habit of going down to 50% usage on both GPUs and down to ~1000PPD or less for no apparent reason whenever it folds for more than 8~ hours at a time, and I have to restart the clients. Going to setup my 8800GT/GTS/8600GT w/Q8200 SMP folding clients up in my room tonight though, which should be 24/7










swish

I'm waiting for a PCI-e 1x riser flexi-cable doodah so I can stick my spare 9600GT in my main rig as well, an extra 3-4K PPD


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


swish

I'm waiting for a PCI-e 1x riser flexi-cable doodah so I can stick my spare 9600GT in my main rig as well, an extra 3-4K PPD










Awesome









If you can promise to fold 24/7, I can send you an 8800GT for the FFW


----------



## omega17

edit... IGPM







now YGPM


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
I always try to fold 24/7, would definitely do it for the FFW. I wouldn't have anywhere to put it, unless I took my 5850 out for a week...

Hmmm... let me have a think









Awesome, ygpm anyhow.









Bump with some _very_ nice legs;










Who wouldn't fold for _that?_


----------



## omega17

oops, my post disappeared but you brought it back to life thru quotation









Not _just_ very nice legs...


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## SmokinWaffle

4 hours without a post?

I think *not*


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSon*


If hayley started her own religion and told you guys to murder people you would all do it. I'm very ironic because my name is BlackHoleSon and I love Soundgarden yet I really don't like Chris Cornell.

Good luck with your foldin.


Just making sure, you realize the song is titled "Black Hole *Sun*" right?


----------



## xd_1771

*Alright guise.
Unfortunately for the Green Dragons I'm going to be hanging out with youse from now on*


----------



## Lucas Lamer

So this is the real Hayley I hear about in the forum? I stopped paying attention to pop music years ago so I had idea who this person was.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


*Alright guise.
Unfortunately for the Green Dragons I'm going to be hanging out with youse from now on*










Good choice


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Awesome, ygpm anyhow.









Bump with some _very _nice legs;










Who wouldn't fold for _that?_










Umm, me?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Umm, me?










Come on, out you go, thats right, kthxbai!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*












1. We don't need posts like this here. Period

2. I'm going to side with the Linux Lords, I feel that I am a better match with them


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


1. We don't need posts like this here. Period

2. I'm going to side with the Linux Lords, I feel that I am a better match with them










I thought I got rid of it before you quoted it, so you can too


----------



## dasparx

i can haz join? :3


----------



## zodac

Please do.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## Hy3RiD

Me! Me! Me!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD* 
Me! Me! Me!

Use the sheet!









Also, SKI_VT, you signed up twice


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Use the sheet!









Also, SKI_VT, you signed up twice









Your teammates can't even think right, no wonder they like Hayley.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Your teammates can't even think right, no wonder they like Hayley.









_Hey hey hey_

That wasn't needed.


----------



## Onions

lol so whats all the rage about this hayley chick....... Let the flaming begin XD no jk dont do that. But idk maybe ill fold for a month or 2 on my 470 when it gets here


----------



## omega17

they must've forgotten what this teams all about...

I'll remind them


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onions* 
lol so whats all the rage about this hayley chick


I don't see anything special about her...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onions* 
lol so whats all the rage about this hayley chick....... Let the flaming begin XD no jk dont do that. But idk maybe ill fold for a month or 2 on my 470 when it gets here

Yeah, do it, sign up in the OP buddy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
they must've forgotten what this teams all about...

I'll remind them









**

Yaaaaaaaay Omega









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I don't see anything special about her...


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I don't see anything special about her...

you think this is 'adorable', you cannot comment


----------



## Onions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I don't see anything special about her...

i mean shes very pretty dont get me wrong but so was boxxy...... and i will sign up just gonna wait till my 470 gets here and ill trow all those wu ur way ;p


----------



## LiLChris

Fine I shall leave, and you won't get free bumps!

Oh dam I did it again.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
you think this is 'adorable', you cannot comment









Hayley no likey...


----------



## Onions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Fine I shall leave, and you won't get free bumps!

Oh dam I did it again.









lol meh just give in i have...... hayley is breaking through....


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Hayley no likey...









Hayley knows the score


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
you think this is 'adorable', you cannot comment



















Need moar cute sexyness to make up for that







;










That's better.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onions* 
i mean shes very pretty dont get me wrong but so was boxxy...... and i will sign up just gonna wait till my 470 gets here and ill trow all those wu ur way ;p

Yeeeeeaaaaaaahhh!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Fine I shall leave, and you won't get free bumps!

Oh dam I did it again.









Not sure if want


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Use the sheet!









Also, SKI_VT, you signed up twice









Did it to fix my name,
I wanted to fold on my name









And Im very mentally healthy!
unlike boxxy people ( i mean seriously get a REAL name! )


----------



## Onions

im all signed up


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Did it to fix my name,
I wanted to fold on my name









And Im very mentally healthy!
unlike boxxy people ( i mean seriously get a REAL name! )











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onions* 
im all signed up









Woo!









Welcome to the team









Hayleys so excited about all this folding, she can't help but dance!


----------



## SKI_VT

Hold on Im _MAking_ an Epic Gif... BRB!!!

Be Ready! It Is the Most Epic Thing Hayley Ever!!!!


----------



## Onions

im stoked


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Hold on Im _MAking_ an Epic Gif... BRB!!!

Be Ready! It Is the Most Epic Thing Hayley Ever!!!!











Best be good









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onions* 
im stoked


----------



## Onions

lol i love ur postbit... 1867 XD


----------



## SKI_VT

Yooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
Solja Boy Tell Em (HAYLEY REMIX!!!!)










took my like 5 seconds to make


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onions* 
lol i love ur postbit... 1867 XD

Lol, why?









It changes every day, not gone down yet









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Yooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
Solja Boy Tell Em (HAYLEY REMIX!!!!)










took my like 5 seconds to make









Wat.


















Also, I know this is the Hayley FFW, but try to keep the thread more about Folding and Hayley, not just pictures, that's what the fanclub is for. By all means, post pictures, but dump in the Fanclub in OT


----------



## kcuestag

Ok I signed up


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Ok I signed up


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 



























Waffles,
Why is no one folding under Hayley_OCN ?

SKI OUT! O_O


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Waffles,
Why is no one folding under Hayley_OCN ?

SKI OUT! O_O

I wish I could, but sadly, I have enough with my own username, I want to get on top 400 before the end of the month


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I wish I could, but sadly, I have enough with my own username, I want to get on top 400 before the end of the month









Good luck!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I told my GX2 about Hayley and showed it a few pictures

His GPU Usage went crazy and he got all hot and bothered over her;


----------



## omega17

I can understand that, but 104oC??









Hawt stuff


----------



## *the_beast*

Looks like this be the team for me! I'm in


----------



## Onions

**** its been like 5 hours... IM A SAD PANDA


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onions* 
**** its been like 5 hours... IM A SAD PANDA

We must Unite our Union of Hayley Lovers NAOH!!!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by **the_beast** 
Looks like this be the team for me! I'm in

Woo, welcome! Thanks for joining









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
We must Unite our Union of Hayley Lovers NAOH!!!



















Also, if anyone wants a little more oomph for Folding for Hayley (







), I've got my GX2 for sale here, with 10% off for Postbit Folders


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## jellis142

Oh come on. She's BEAUTIFUL. I'm SLOWLY building a secret rig to fold for this team. IF the economy was better I could get it done sooner


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*


Oh come on. She's BEAUTIFUL. I'm SLOWLY building a secret rig to fold for this team. IF the economy was better I could get it done sooner




















Even folding on a Celeron helps, give whatever you can









Spreadsheet embedding fixed also.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Moar team posts are needed


----------



## HobieCat

The Intel team is looking pretty strong, they've got Newbie and his 140K+ PPD folding for them, they might give us some major competition.

As a team that is folding for Hayley, I expect nothing less then 1st place...and I hope the rest of you feel the same way


----------



## Blade Rage

Although I've only got 2k PPD to give, I'll gladly join your group. Boxxy is clown tier. Hayley makes guides and doesn't afraid of anything.
No promises, but I may have an i7 rig with at least a 450 GTS by the start of the event.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


Although I've only got 2k PPD to give, I'll gladly join your group. Boxxy is clown tier. Hayley makes guides and doesn't afraid of anything.
No promises, but I may have an i7 rig with at least a 450 GTS by the start of the event.












2k PPD is great! Hell, I fold on a Celeron at work that gives 350PPD







, an i7 and GTS450 would be great, but 2k is very helpful indeed, thanks for joining up!









Hayley Approves!


----------



## Blade Rage

U imagine that there will be estimations of the power levels of each team before the tournament begins?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I should think that most estimations will come from the amount of members in the team, although I may do the PPD calculations and see if I get time (or someone may), but PPD can change a lot depending on WU's/Downtime etc, so they would be quite vague.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Guess il join in here







Most of the friendly lads are here, and Hayley is awesome. (and hot)


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


Guess il join in here







Most of the friendly lads are here, and Hayley is awesome. (and hot)












Good to have you, indeed she is awesome, leagues better than Boxxy for sure


----------



## SmokinWaffle

We have less pages than the Boxxy thread, yet more members.

Nice work guys!


----------



## tindolos

I'll just leave this here.










Bump for support!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
We have less pages than the Boxxy thread, yet more members.

Nice work guys!









Think that shows that we don't need to spout random waffle, page after page, on here, unlike Team Boxxy

Maybe they are inspired by her?









@tindolos,


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Think that shows that we don't need to spout random waffle, page after page, on here, unlike Team Boxxy

Half of it was you.


----------



## SKI_VT

24/7 Folding = $75 Bucks a Month...
Ohh the price of research...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 









Good to have you, indeed she is awesome, leagues better than Boxxy for sure



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
We have less pages than the Boxxy thread, yet more members.

Nice work guys!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Think that shows that we don't need to spout random waffle, page after page, on here, unlike Team Boxxy

Maybe they are inspired by her?









@tindolos,









For not caring/worrying/liking Boxxy...you all sure mention her a lot...

I think there's some repressed Boxxy love over here...


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
For not caring/worrying/liking Boxxy...you all sure mention her a lot...

I think there's some repressed Boxxy love over here...









Hypocritical troll is hypocritical


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Hypocritical troll is hypocritical









Nope. Learn logic.

You mention Hayley in the Boxxy area, I talk about Hayley...then go back to Boxxy cause she rules.

I come here...you're all talking about Boxxy...all the time.

Just admit it. You love Boxxy too.

















Boxxy loves you too.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Nope. Learn logic.

You mention Hayley in the Boxxy area, I talk about Hayley...then go back to Boxxy cause she rules.

I come here...you're all talking about Boxxy...all the time.

Just admit it. You love Boxxy too.









Boxxy loves you too.









Stop this Blasphemy!
We Dont Talk bout her..
You come in here and Make us Talk about her!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Just admit it. You love Boxxy too.









Quite the opposite, good sir


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Boxxy loves you too.









Of course Boxxy loves me. Why wouldn't she? That isn't relevant though









What's relevant is that we aren't even talking about her, we're talking about HAYLEY


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Of course Boxxy loves me. Why wouldn't she? That isn't relevant though









What's relevant is that we aren't even talking about her, we're talking about HAYLEY









Funny...before I even commented, you mentioned Boxxy in yours, and SmokinWaffle mentioned Boxxy in both.

You were talking about Boxxy. Proof is on the previous page.


----------



## Blade Rage

Burn the heretics! The great journey waits for no one!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Burn the heretics! The great journey waits for no one!

Indeed. They speak of your nemesis more than of their love...

Heresy...it's what's for breakfast!









OK...I'll leave you all alone now. I have to go re-compile Access databases and fix DSN references.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Funny...before I even commented, you mentioned Boxxy in yours, and SmokinWaffle mentioned Boxxy in both.

You were talking about Boxxy. Proof is on the previous page.









Mentioning does not mean loving









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Burn the heretics! The great journey waits for no one!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Indeed. They speak of your nemesis more than of their love...

Heresy...it's what's for breakfast!









OK...I'll leave you all alone now. I have to go re-compile Access databases and fix DSN references.









Don't go, you can stay and hear the preachings of Hayley









Nah it's fine, the banter between teams is great.


----------



## LiLChris




----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## omega17




----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17*


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Mark just signed up to the Boxxy team, so we need to get to work people!









Getting an 8800GTS online 24/7 Monday, which will boost my PPD a little.


----------



## Harrier

I'm in.

(And I stole the sig line because I <3 the pink.)


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harrier* 
I'm in.

(And I stole the sig line because I <3 the pink.)

Woo!









That's what the sig line is there for


----------



## Strat79

Ehh, Mark signing up to Boxxy probably just sealed the fate of this team, heh. If needed, I will sign up for this team just to help ensure that anything related to Boxxy doesn't win at anything.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strat79* 
Ehh, Mark signing up to Boxxy probably just sealed the fate of this team, heh. If needed, I will sign up for this team just to help ensure that anything related to Boxxy doesn't win at anything.

We must not give up!









And yeah, do sign up, would be appreciated


----------



## ali7up

Signed up and folding.


----------



## mmx+

Hayley > Boxxy


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Hayley > Boxxy









this post knows teh score


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ali7up* 
Signed up and folding.

Woo, welcome and thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Hayley > Boxxy









Qft.


----------



## Silenthellz28

So let me get this straight...You all are folding for a hot lead singer for Paramore? Does she know of this and would she care or is this an inside joke?


----------



## zodac

Different sections of the forum have their own team. We decided to get all the Hayley Williams supporters together and make a team too.


----------



## Boyboyd

@Waffle

because i'm folding on your card for you does this make [email protected] "distributed, distributed computing?"


----------



## zodac

DC squared.


----------



## SKI_VT

Yea ShShooter SIgned up for Hayley !!


----------



## francesthemutes

Hoooolyyyyy crap. I came into this thread and didn't know who this "Hayley Williams" was. I wouldn't mind wakin' up beside her every morning (or afternoon, lulz).


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
DC squared.









It'll be DC cubed if Waffle gets round to baking and letting me fold on his 8800


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
@Waffle

because i'm folding on your card for you does this make [email protected] "distributed, distributed computing?"


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
DC squared.









Yeah









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Yea ShShooter SIgned up for Hayley !!
























!!

Thanks Sh00ter! Now we have a fighting chance!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *francesthemutes* 
Hoooolyyyyy crap. I came into this thread and didn't know who this "Hayley Williams" was. I wouldn't mind wakin' up beside her every morning (or afternoon, lulz).

Make sure you join the fanclub









Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
It'll be DC cubed if Waffle gets round to baking and letting me fold on his 8800









I baked it again and it works, but freezes the system under any sort of load, including [email protected]


----------



## zodac

Time to use the hammer...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

But it's so pretty.


----------



## omega17

You Tube


----------



## LTDAkiles

In. I can do this with new folders comp. at the same time with same folding name?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles*


In. I can do this with new folders comp. at the same time with same folding name?












You should be able to, yes, just put the name you will be folding under in the spreadsheet.


----------



## Benladesh

*walks in late*

go Hayley?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benladesh* 
*walks in late*

go Hayley?










Goooooooooo Hayley









Welcome to the team


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



We Love Hayley!


Yessss we do................ im in 
Hai guy's


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


Yessss we do................ im in 
Hai guy's












Hey, and welcome to the team


----------



## SmokinWaffle

8 hours ago?


----------



## loop0001

joined up. thanks for the add SmokinWaffle


----------



## omega17

1 minute ago, look


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Welcome to the team!


----------



## mmx+

That is possibly the worst pic of her I've ever seen


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That is possibly the worst pic of her I've ever seen


----------



## jck

omg she looks like a Disney reject!

Go Boxxy!!! (yes i instigated this! lol)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*












No need to be confused...you can







at Hayley too.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Go Boxxy!!!











Go *Hayley*









This should be pretty good between Boxxy and Hayley, we have a couple more people than you but you have Mart and AvgWhiteGuy, but we have ShtSh00tr, may the best man (female) win


----------



## omega17

once i get my gts450, added to my 9600gt, q6600, and ps3, i'm aiming to hit 25k ppd









woop woop


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Woot!


----------



## mitchbowman

Go Folding


----------



## SmokinWaffle

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...hx-every1.html










Fold on SLI Guru, fold on


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That is possibly the worst pic of her I've ever seen









Ignore it and look at the one above, much better









and I'm gonna follow your lead and put future rig improvements in my rig list too







ha


----------



## mitchbowman

WEW !! Folding Farm









btw: i can get a 9800GX2 for $100 AUD without shipping
would it be worth getting that to put in my sig rig to fold on ?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


WEW !! Folding Farm









btw: i can get a 9800GX2 for $100 AUD without shipping 
would it be worth getting that to put in my sig rig to fold on ?


Yup







, do it!

I have a GX2 with my 5850, and at 1600Shaders it'll give you around 10 - 11k PPD,







, also just got an eVGA GX2 with driver issues that hopefully I can fix, I might just ditch my 5850 and go GX2 SLI if so


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Yup







, do it!

I have a GX2 with my 5850, and at 1600Shaders it'll give you around 10 - 11k PPD,







, also just got an eVGA GX2 with driver issues that hopefully I can fix, I might just ditch my 5850 and go GX2 SLI if so











Probably won't give better performance than a single 5850 though, considering how badly quad SLI scales.

But would surely give good PPD, if you can tame the heat.









Still, I prefer a GTS 450.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Yeah, I hardly even game to be honest, just a bit of GTA IV and COD here and there, so it'd just be used for folding if I did. As you said though, the heat and noise, 87C at 80% fan speed is loud, x 2 =









Might just have to invest in some GX2 waterblocks









Also, Baldy, how hot does your GTS450 run when folding?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Yeah, I hardly even game to be honest, just a bit of GTA IV and COD here and there, so it'd just be used for folding if I did. As you said though, the heat and noise, 87C at 80% fan speed is loud, x 2 =









Might just have to invest in some GX2 waterblocks









Also, Baldy, how hot does your GTS450 run when folding?


Instead of investing in GX2 waterblocks you could invest in newer cards which consume less power and draw less heat (Aka: GTS450, GTX460..







)

That's my opinion though


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## zodac

Well... that was stupid.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## LTDAkiles

x6 1050T up and running. Just fast overclocking done, but will get more speed out of it over the weekend.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Yeah, I hardly even game to be honest, just a bit of GTA IV and COD here and there, so it'd just be used for folding if I did. As you said though, the heat and noise, 87C at 80% fan speed is loud, x 2 =









Might just have to invest in some GX2 waterblocks









Also, Baldy, how hot does your GTS450 run when folding?



Card is clocked at 965/1930/1800 with 1.162V.

With 55% fan speed, I'm full loading at 55C.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Card is clocked at 965/1930/1800 with 1.162V.

With 55% fan speed, I'm full loading at 55C.



















Damn that's cool, now you just need another one


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm looking forward to this war. I'm bringing a PS3, GTX 460, E7300, E2200 and a 8800GS and maybe a 260 if I havent been able to sell it by then.


----------



## Blade Rage

How much is a PS3 worth PPD-wise?


----------



## zodac

1k.


----------



## jck

I'm bringing about 90-100k PPD


----------



## Blade Rage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
1k.

That's a funny joke


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Well, I bring in 11k PPD.

But 2k a day because I can't leave it on 24/7 right now.

Oh god.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*









Damn that's cool, now you just need another one









In due time. Gotta get a new case and set of RAM first before upgrading my folding power once more.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
That's a funny joke

What's the joke?


----------



## Blade Rage

it's not that i doubt you, it's just that 1k seems pathetic to me.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
it's not that i doubt you, it's just that 1k seems pathetic to me.

Actually, when you look at the type of hardware in a PS3, it really isn't that pathetic.









But seriously, if you google around, you'll find that a PS3 gets roughly around 1K PPD, maybe slightly more.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
it's not that i doubt you, it's just that 1k seems pathetic to me.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
Actually, when you look at the type of hardware in a PS3, it really isn't that pathetic.









But seriously, if you google around, you'll find that a PS3 gets roughly around 1K PPD, maybe slightly more.

Just check my stats for the last 5/6 days here:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=528532

That's just PS3 Folding.


----------



## Blade Rage

I didn't mean to insult you or anything, I guess i just expected more. Still, if I had one I'd certainly fold on it.


----------



## omega17

So, I just got my GTS450 installed and folding...

Got an overclock of 960 Core, 1920 Shaderz, dropped Mem to 1800, and currently pulling in a cool 13,585PPD on a 912'er, all at a lovely 51 degrees C









Love it, squeals a bit though, might have to tweak the overclock to a more appealing squeak pitch


----------



## SmokinWaffle

nice









Shame you can't fold on Xbox 360's, I have 2 lying unused


----------



## omega17

shame you can't fold on a toaster, I've got one of them lying around that I never use


----------



## Onions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
shame you can't fold on a toaster, I've got one of them lying around that I never use









win XD

so il have 2 470's in soon







booth on water..... and gonna be oc


----------



## zodac

I have a toaster that Folds.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
shame you can't fold on a toaster, I've got one of them lying around that I never use



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onions* 
win XD

so il have 2 470's in soon







booth on water..... and gonna be oc



















Awesome!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I have a toaster that Folds.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I have a toaster that Folds.









Lies!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

my toast just sets off my fire alarms when I use it.


----------



## bucdan

Wait, does she suffer from the disease also?


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## SmokinWaffle

1 day ago?


----------



## mmx+

Who keeps rating this down?


----------



## zodac

Probably not the Boxxy-ites.

Oooh... look at me not angering anyone.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Probably not the Boxxy-ites.

Oooh... look at me not angering anyone.









I'm not happy you deleted my boxxy pic







Yes I mad


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Up to 5 stars we go.


----------



## LTDAkiles

I need to get my second folding rig parts soon :S
I have PII 945,mobo,hdd,case,dvd-drive and memory, but i need to get better psu(tx750-tx850) for first rig and then i have psu for second and one more GTX 460 atleast(two if i will add gts 250 to pci-e x1). Then i should get good ppd(20K-33K ppd more).

Now i m getting 30k+.
PII x6 1050 3.8ghz,nb 2700+ gets 11K+ with smp5
GTX 460 about 13K+
GTS 250 about 7k+

Would run bigadv,but vmware and linus is all new and too much for me.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles*


I need to get my second folding rig parts soon :S
I have PII 945,mobo,hdd,case,dvd-drive and memory, but i need to get better psu(tx750-tx850) for first rig and then i have psu for second and one more GTX 460 atleast(two if i will add gts 250 to pci-e x1). Then i should get good ppd(20K-33K ppd more).

Now i m getting 30k+.
PII x6 1050 3.8ghz,nb 2700+ gets 11K+ with smp5
GTX 460 about 13K+
GTS 250 about 7k+

Would run bigadv,but vmware and linus is all new and too much for me.


Very nice PPD









Also, you don't need to run VMWware/Linux for BigAdv anymore, you can just use the regular client with -bigadv flags


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Very nice PPD









Also, you don't need to run VMWware/Linux for BigAdv anymore, you can just use the regular client with -bigadv flags










Only -bigadv for phenom x6 in win7 and i will receive bigadv wu's?no modding??


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles*


Only -bigadv for phenom x6 in win7 and i will receive bigadv wu's?no modding??


I thought you meant i7









Ask in the Folders lounge, I think _some _modding is required.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

We shall dominate all!

side note: this is my 800 post. celebration.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
We shall dominate all!

side note: this is my 800 post. celebration.
































Moar people, come on guys, you know you want too;


----------



## SmokinWaffle

...










*Moar posts







*

Or Hayley will beat you.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Not the best picture to look at first thing in the morning.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I was eating when I looked at your avatar.


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I was eating when I looked at your avatar.










ROFL!

I really laughed out loud. XDDDDD


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I was eating when I looked at your avatar.










Thats low man


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Thats low man










It just jealousy.









That's all I can say. I say anything else, and Zodac will hunt me down and force me to stare at a Hayley poster for 2 days.


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


It just jealousy.









That's all I can say. I say anything else, and *Zodac will hunt me down and force me to stare at a Hayley poster for 2 days.*










Why would zodac do something so nice?









jck, are you getting senile?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Why would zodac do something so nice?









jck, are you getting senile? 


Nope. Already there. And I'm tired.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 









amazing


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Jump and bump!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and.... WE ARE GONNA WIN... NANNY NANNY BOO BOO


----------



## Drogue

*I'M TROOOOOLLIN'!, TROOOOOLLIN'!*

*Team Hayley is going down because...*


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## zodac

Joining the cause Syr?


----------



## mitchbowman

my rank is getting back to what it was YAYA


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## SmokinWaffle

1 _day _ago?










Come on guys, *moar team spirit*


----------



## zodac

Whoo Hayley?


----------



## Blade Rage

Here's your damn team spirit, I just got back from Microcenter with a 930. all's i need now is some fermi and a psu


----------



## Cole19

Just bought a fermi? =)


----------



## Blade Rage

u picked up a 470 right, u gonna keep one of the 250's for folding?


----------



## Blade Rage

2 GTS450s and a GTX460 in the mail, my body is ready


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## zodac

Oh my God... SMILIES!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
2 GTS450s and a GTX460 in the mail, my body is ready

























man... you're gonna be rockin some serious PPD. with all those.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Moar PPD for Hayley


----------



## zodac

Yes... I concur.


----------



## mitchbowman

im starting to bring moar in 10k so far today


----------



## Blade Rage

bigadv?


----------



## mitchbowman

yeah


----------



## Blade Rage

Nice! that's a sweet OC on your 920, I'll probably be struggling to hit 4 with an H70


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


Nice! that's a sweet OC on your 920, I'll probably be struggling to hit 4 with an H70


I doubt it, the H70 is a good cooler, and should easily get you to 4GHz at a good temperature.


----------



## Blade Rage

I keep the window open in my dorm just for the ambients. Friends come over to game and then complain about the draft. MAN UP!

When all the cards come, I'm gonna put the 450s in my sig rig as I don't do SMP on it anyways. The 460 will go with the 930, hopefully things balance out that way. I think I'll just retire the 4850 at that point. I've got bids out on another 450 and a GTX 295. Here's hoping (that the girlfriend doesn't beat me....)


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Haha, I'm sure she won't,









I forgot about ambient temperatures, naturally living in the UK, ambients are low pretty much all the time







, can't wait to see some pictures of the progress man!


----------



## Blade Rage

BTW, do you guys watch skins?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Nope, although everyone I know is always like _"z0mg skins"_









Don't watch much TV at all really, hardly any, the odd documentary and such.


----------



## Blade Rage

I was just thinking about what I know of current UK pop culture and it's pretty limited. skins, green street hooligans, love actually (gf made me watch it, but I'll admit I liked it)


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I liked Skins, the first 2 series were the best though. Got quite dark after a while though.


----------



## Blade Rage

I've only seen the first 2, how was the whole cast change thing in season 3 and beyond? Worth watching?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

It takes a while to warm to the 3rd and 4th series cast. Its good, but not as good as the first 2.


----------



## Cole19

I haven't seen it, whats it about?


----------



## Blade Rage

UK Teens and their lives. Comedy, Drama, Cool Stories. I usually don't go for shows like that, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

UK.


----------



## Cole19

Sounds good, I remember another show on BBC-A after Top Gear, it was about teens going to a prep school. Very very funny. Whats the name grrrrrrr.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
UK.


















Not just UK

Bristol


----------



## LiLChris

bump for a reason.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I smell victory for us Hayley supporters


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I smell victory for us Hayley supporters


----------



## AMD SLI guru

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=339563


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=339563

We'll see about that


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Fo... sho....


----------



## AMD SLI guru

if these stupid 611 WU's would get the heck off my GTS450's, I would be getting double the PPD with them


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

They are hurting my 460 and my hearing too.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

my 9800GX2 is screamin like a banshee. I turn my AC off during the day, and the temps outside got to 90Degrees... low and behold, when i came home, my Apt was at 86 degrees. lol I can hear everything cooling down as the AC kicks in.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

It makes the 460 run about 4-6'C hotter than normal but its this coil whine that annoys the hell out of me. It doesnt do it with the 9** WU's. only these 6** ones.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

what brand do u have?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

This.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

ohhhhh i c...

I have the same cooler on my 5830 and yeah... it's LOUD! I have the EVGA GTS450s and you can't even hear them


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

the cooler is quiet, its the coil whine that annoys me.


----------



## jck

Darned coils!!


----------



## SKI_VT

Haha i have no more Coil Whines








Sold all my Cards that Screeched


----------



## mitchbowman

my 5850 dose it real bad under 100% load 
like its louder than the gpu fan


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Not just UK

Bristol





























Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


bump for a reason.





























Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I smell victory for us Hayley supporters


Me too!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=339563





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


my 9800GX2 is screamin like a banshee. I turn my AC off during the day, and the temps outside got to 90Degrees... low and behold, when i came home, my Apt was at 86 degrees. lol I can hear everything cooling down as the AC kicks in.


My GX2 is loud as hell, my rig is nice and quiet until Afterburner kicks in the fan at 80%, keeping it cool at 86C







, my 5850 is at 45% fan speed all the time, idles at ~45C and ingame around 70 - 80.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKI_VT*


Haha i have no more Coil Whines








Sold all my Cards that Screeched










So what are you folding on now
















In other news, I'm getting my techbench soon, so I should be able to get this other GX2 in hopefully, even though it didn't work and was detected by windows, but not nVidia, when I tried it, I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Blade Rage

good luck waffle, we need your blades!


----------



## mitchbowman

hay HFM is showing a 12800 ppd for my cpu there is no way that is right is there


----------



## Cole19

Should be about right, are you pulling in bonuses?


----------



## mitchbowman

nah i haven't had a big adv core in a few days


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


hay HFM is showing a 12800 ppd for my cpu there is no way that is right is there


That's possible, my 920 @ Stock gives me 8 - 9k PPD.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
That's possible, my 920 @ Stock gives me 8 - 9k PPD.

wish that were true for my x6


----------



## mitchbowman

ok now i know why i have not been getting bigadv cores

i was running the wrong client















i have one set up for -advmethods and another for -bigadv

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504997
so if i can do 40k a week on normal cores i cant wait to see bigadv


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Intel > AMD









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
ok now i know why i have not been getting bigadv cores

i was running the wrong client















i have one set up for -advmethods and another for -bigadv

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504997
so if i can do 40k a week on normal cores i cant wait to see bigadv









Mistakes happen, awesome that you have bigadv now, I think a high clocked i7 can get 40 - 60k WUs, although I'm not too clued up on bigadv, maybe someone with more knowledge of then can give you a more accurate answer.


----------



## Blade Rage

Tonight, We build in HELL!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Tonight, We build in HELL!

or in living rooms...


----------



## Drogue

I haven't trolled in here for a few days...


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I haven't trolled in here for a few days...










wow your wife is skinny as supermodel








(Just kidding here)


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Now now, play nicely children


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles* 
wow your wife is skinny as supermodel









ROFL! Now you see why I spend so much time looking at my computer screen.


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
ROFL! Now you see why I spend so much time looking at my computer screen.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Just booted up the PS3 for an extra few points tonight.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you know there is something about doing 20k in 3 hours that makes me happy


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

135K points this month. My best month


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
135K points this month. My best month









dude keep it going!









what are you using for folding, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
dude keep it going!









what are you using for folding, if you don't mind me asking?

I started this month on a GTX 260, then found a 460 OC 1Gb for cheap so I got that. And a PS3 on the odd occasion.


----------



## jck

I'm over 1.5M this month. If not for all the 670xs and 611s, I'd have been higher.


















Hayley says: "Darn 670xs!!!"


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I started this month on a GTX 260, then found a 460 OC 1Gb for cheap so I got that. And a PS3 on the odd occasion.

nice nice! just make sure you don't steal all the good 900's WU's from us


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

All I've been getting since the foldathon is 611's.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you and me both. I think it's a conspiracy


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


All I've been getting since the foldathon is 611's.


All I've been getting since the middle of the foldathon are bigadv's (2684)

OHhhhhh SNAP!







Sorry Cap'n.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## AMD SLI guru

that my face waiting for my stats to refresh at 12 3 6 9 12 3 6 9!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I wish these 611's would move over and let the 9** back in.


----------



## Blade Rage

i gotta midterm tomorrow in 12 hours. will finish up build after. bigadv here we come!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Midterm? What's that?


----------



## Blade Rage

it's a test during the middle of the semester or term, usually counts for a good portion of the final grade in a college class.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

yeah... Midterms are basically a pre-test for your final. it gives you a good idea if you're retaining the info you learned so far.


----------



## mitchbowman

ok what are all these crappy 6xxx cores i keep getting ?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Good luck Blade Rage, I'm sure you'll ace it









Also, new Hayley Avatar


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i should ask my GTS450's if I need to get out and push to help them with these 611 wu's


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## Blade Rage

So last night I built the system with my friend. He installed the H70. The two fans were blowing in different directions.....DERP! Temps were over 75 during SMP, and I was like "***". Fixed that and things are much cooler now, low 50's during SMP. Going to OC my 460, OC the 930, then bigadv


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


So last night *I built the system with my friend. He installed the H70. The two fans were blowing in different directions.....DERP!* Temps were over 75 during SMP, and I was like "***". Fixed that and things are much cooler now, low 50's during SMP. Going to OC my 460, OC the 930, then bigadv


















sigged !!!!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


He installed the H70. The two fans were blowing in different directions.....DERP!


Deeeeeerp!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


So last night I built the system with my friend. He installed the H70. The two fans were blowing in different directions.....DERP! Temps were over 75 during SMP, and I was like "***". Fixed that and things are much cooler now, low 50's during SMP. Going to OC my 460, OC the 930, then bigadv


Haha, awesome










Get some pictures on here nao!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 









Hayley says: "Darn 670xs!!!"











I agree with this informed post









So I'm now happy that my 450 is getting 9xx's again, and my Q6600 is avoiding 6701's







woop woop, back to 19K


----------



## Blade Rage

Got the 460 to 850/1700/1800, 930 to 4 GHz, SMP temps in the low 70's. Added bigadv, but have to finish my damn 6701 first!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

*Drool*


----------



## mitchbowman

i have just got my first good core in weeks 6064 FTW


----------



## AMD SLI guru

ugh...i'm glad i wont be around my rigs all weekend... these horrible ppd's are driving me insane!


----------



## mitchbowman

are you still getting 67xx units ?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

sadly yes...


----------



## mitchbowman

Completed 275000 out of 500000 steps (55%)
YAY


----------



## Blade Rage

my 450's arrived today, should have them up and running after the weekend. Still shopping around for a GTX295 or a 9800GX2.


----------



## mitchbowman

i know where there are 3 9800GX2 for sale 
AUD $150 +shipping each


----------



## Blade Rage

thanks for the heads up but im in the US, it looks like your system is ready for one


----------



## mitchbowman

ohh trust me 
its all part of the plan


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Nooo, I left my 9800GX2 folding overnight, I woke up to 97C, 50% usage and squealing capacitors, now it's giving me unstable machine errors all over the place and squealing really loud





































Good thing I just bought a GTX465 that unlocks to a 470 this morning







, but still, my baby









I think it knew it was being replaced so it got sad, oh the guilt


----------



## Cole19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


Sounds good, I remember another show on BBC-A after Top Gear, it was about teens going to a prep school. Very very funny. Whats the name grrrrrrr.


The show I was thinking of, after two days I remember....

The Inbetweeners. = )


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Nooo, I left my 9800GX2 folding overnight, I woke up to 97C, 50% usage and squealing capacitors, now it's giving me unstable machine errors all over the place and squealing really loud





































Good thing I just bought a GTX465 that unlocks to a 470 this morning







, but still, my baby









I think it knew it was being replaced so it got sad, oh the guilt










it's time to lay it out to pasture... if you want, I can get my gun.









on the happier side note, that GTX470 is gonna leave that 9800gx2 in the dust as far as ppd.


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
it's time to lay it out to pasture... if you want, I can get my gun.









on the happier side note, that GTX470 is gonna leave that 9800gx2 in the dust as far as ppd.









What kind off ppd you're getting with [email protected] and overclocked?

Edit:seems i haven't received my patch yet


----------



## Blade Rage

that sucks about your GX2 waffle, how long did she last?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


The show I was thinking of, after two days I remember....

The Inbetweeners. = )


The Inbetweeners sucks.


----------



## LTDAkiles

First million for OCN







Another one is due 1-1.5 months from now.


----------



## Blade Rage

congrats! glad to you have you on the team


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles* 
First million for OCN







Another one is due 1-1.5 months from now.









, congrats, great to have you on the Hayley FFW team









Also, look what came this morning, not had chance to install, was out all day;


















PPD results coming tomorrow, it's got the 10 memory chips so hopefully it's a stable 470


----------



## LTDAkiles

To :SmokinWaffle

Good luck and hopefully it's golden gpu









Counting days when i get my PII x4,gtx 460 rigs psu and memory. I was thinking to istall gts 250 to pci-e x1 so i could free 2 pci-e x16 slots for 2 gtx 460 cards.

ppd fould be something like this:
Main rig: smp 5 12k, 2xgtx460 28k
=40k ppd

Second rig:smp 3 5-6k, gtx460 14k,gts250 7k
=~25K

Total=65K ppd

This is my goal for this year.
Next year it's Bulldozer


----------



## Blade Rage

Sounds like a good setup, I hope Team Hayley gets 900+ credit WU's during the war. All of us Fermi Folders will need the boost


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles*


To :SmokinWaffle

Good luck and hopefully it's golden gpu









Counting days when i get my PII x4,gtx 460 rigs psu and memory. I was thinking to istall gts 250 to pci-e x1 so i could free 2 pci-e x16 slots for 2 gtx 460 cards.

ppd fould be something like this:
Main rig: smp 5 12k, 2xgtx460 28k
=40k ppd

Second rig:smp 3 5-6k, gtx460 14k,gts250 7k
=~25K

Total=65K ppd

This is my goal for this year.
Next year it's Bulldozer


Veeery nice.









Having trouble with my GTX465, see this thread,







, but it idles at 34C @ 50% FS, which is so much quieter than my 9800 was.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

lucky duck... i wanna have a GTX 465


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Currently getting just under 12k PPD @ 60% fan speed, 65C. Quiet too.

I'll unlock it to a 470 when I get time, has the black PCB and 10 memory chips.


----------



## mitchbowman

is there any way to run bigadv under VMWare anymore ??


----------



## zodac

Not really; you can't get a3 -bigadvs on Linux anymore.

You _could_ get a VM of Linux, then run the Windows SMP client through WINE... but that's just silly.


----------



## mitchbowman

sorry
i was talking about the old a2 bigadv cores that got good ppd


----------



## zodac

No, they've been discontinued.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

my PPD isn't so awesome...







I am now sad.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

5 days people!

*Llllleeeeeeeeets geeeeeeet reaaaaaaaaaaady tooooo ruuuummmbblllllleeeeee! *


----------



## Drogue

AAHahaha! We have sleepers in your organization.
You will lose 5 folders to team Boxxy the day before the war.

/jedi hand wave


----------



## SmokinWaffle

These are not the folders you are looking for *jedi wave*

Move along *jedi wave*


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

your mind tricks do not work on Boxxy folders.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Because their mind are already polluted and delusional


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Because their mind are already polluted and delusional










Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## Blade Rage

In other news, my i7's at 4.2. Bad story is that my sig rig is down








Plan for the war is to have my friend fold the 2 GTS 450's along with his GTX 470 and SMP i7 920.
Still looking for 9800GX2s and GTX295s to add to my folding rig.

I wonder if I could fold 1 or 2 of the GTS 450s in addition to the GTX460, ambients being what they are I've prolly got another 100-200 MHz to squeeze out of the 930


----------



## Blade Rage

Guru you're still rank 15 in the top 20 producers on our team. 53k PPD's no joke


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


In other news, my i7's at 4.2. Bad story is that my sig rig is down








Plan for the war is to have my friend fold the 2 GTS 450's along with his GTX 470 and SMP i7 920.
Still looking for 9800GX2s and GTX295s to add to my folding rig.

I wonder if I could fold 1 or 2 of the GTS 450s in addition to the GTX460, ambients being what they are I've prolly got another 100-200 MHz to squeeze out of the 930


You could send one of those GTS450's my way
















Hope you get the rig back up soon, nice OC on the i7 too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


Guru you're still rank 15 in the top 20 producers on our team. 53k PPD's no joke


Indeed.

I have 2 GX2's, although they are both borked. Ones going for RMA soon, gotta send it to Taiwan


----------



## Blade Rage

Was it the Leadtek one that just crapped out recently? How much is the RMA + shipping? And what of the other one? Can you bake it? If you were in NYC I'd definitely let you fold it, not sure what UK shipping would be.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Yeah. RMA is free but shipping will be about Â£20. I don't wanna bake if I can RMA it, it's just I left it folding one night and got up and it was 20C hotter at idle, capacitors screaming and UNSTABLE_MACHINE errors.









Might bake the EVGA though, Windows detects it but not nVidia Drivers.









Look up the price for Itnl Flat rate boxes, should be about maybe $30? I'd be happy to pay for shipping.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


----------



## Blade Rage

Looks like it would be 10-15 bucks, but you said you can't actually run your rig 24/7 right? Guru might have capacity, but i may just hold on to them for now. I don't want to say goodnight to my P5B just yet...


----------



## 0bit

At first, I was like "Who's Hayley and what's a boxxy?"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Whoo Hayley?


Then I saw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*












 and was like









So I'm bringing my 2 gtx 460s and 3-5 gtx 450s. Hope nothing catchs fire.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


At first, I was like "Who's Hayley and what's a boxxy?"

Then I saw 
and was like









So I'm bringing my 2 gtx 460s and 3-5 gtx 450s. Hope nothing catchs fire.










Woo
















Welcome to the team!









Have a 2 sexy hayley pictures for your trouble. (Don't wanna use them all _just_ yet







)


----------



## Blade Rage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


So I'm bringing my 2 gtx 460s and 3-5 gtx 450s. Hope nothing catchs fire.










Sweet! Welcome to the team 0bit


----------



## AMD SLI guru

good news! I have another GTS450 here to add to the farm.










So that brings it to: 3x GTS450's, 3x 9800GT, GTS250, 9800GX2, AMD X6 @ 4.1 doing SMP's, ATI4650, 2x Imac smp, and 2x intel coreduo's @ 3ghz

Yay!


----------



## Blade Rage

Awesome! Where'd you pick it up? What price?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


So that brings it to: 3x GTS450's, 3x 9800GT, GTS250, 9800GX2, AMD X6 @ 4.1 doing SMP's, ATI4650, 2x Imac smp, and 2x intel coreduo's @ 3ghz

Yay!


I hate you!


----------



## Blade Rage

someone's jelly...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

in my peanut butter...


----------



## Blade Rage

How's your 890FXA-GD70 treating you?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

fantastic! I don't have it in a case yet *still thinking about making a custom one* but the thing i love the most is the fact that it has Power On and Reboot buttons built onto the board. I don't have to take a freaking screw driver to the leds and jump it!

yeah it's a wonderful board and seems to be doing very very well. for the 130 bucks i payed for it at Newegg, it's a pretty awesome deal. Heck even the DualCore Processor I got is just fine with all the GPU clients. Load is about at 60%... so once I throw in the 3rd GTS450, it should take it up a good bit but not slow down GPU folding at all. If I need to, I'll just overclock it.







I have an aftermarket cooler on it.


----------



## jck

That's cool to hear. I looked at that mobo a while back.


----------



## Blade Rage

So how many fermi's could a dual core processor feed? 4? K9A2's run sooo cheap, i'm tempted


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i believe 3 would max it out. I forgot that I have the 3rd core unlocked. If you want I can see tonight and Post my results.


----------



## Blade Rage

yea let us know how it handles the extra 450


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Damn AMD SLI, now I need to go change my trousers.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you know i'm kinda regretting my name. lol I made it because I had made my first system with SLi. I had a Thermaltake Big Water boxed kit *horrible i know* cooling my AMD 3800+ X2 at 3ghz I believe, and dual Nvidia 6800GT's water cooled. That's why I named myself AMD_SLi_Guru... i'm kinda wanting to change it now...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Savage setup!









I love my name, I didn't really theme it to anything in particular so it's timeless


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you better believe it! Smokinwaffle is freakin awesome...

I'm actually trying to get ahold of an old socket 939 motherboard with SLi so I can use it to fold. I have everything except a working board and it would take nothing to get it up and running. that would be 2 more GTS 450's I could throw on there and an easy 28-30K PPD.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and keep in on the hush hush, but I have a pooprize for the chimp challenge next year...

as a way of saying thanks to all of you guys on the forums, I'm donating: video cards, SSD's, Motherboards, CPU's, RAM, PSU's, Cases and other little goodies. All Mostly new and in box with plastic wrappings


----------



## AMD SLI guru

soooooo hot


----------



## omega17

the post above me wins


















where was I?

Oh yeah, i3 + 450 arriving on Friday. Second rig setup will be folding, and will give my old 9600gt a new home, and will net me and Team Hayley a further 25K PPD


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
and keep in on the hush hush, but I have a pooprize for the chimp challenge next year...

as a way of saying thanks to all of you guys on the forums, I'm donating: video cards, SSD's, Motherboards, CPU's, RAM, PSU's, Cases and other little goodies. All Mostly new and in box with plastic wrappings









you sir....
.. are a god

but how may i ask are you planing to do this ??


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm gonna save for about 2 months to put aside about 1+k for prizes. I've contacted Zodac and BlueDevil and they know about it.

Basically I'm going to wait till the chimp challenge pre-stages start, I'll go ahead and purchase the hardware and just have it delivered to them.







plus, it's all for a good cause.

and I want us to win the chimp challenge.


----------



## mitchbowman

hell yeah

im going to dedicate my GTS 450 to you ( when it comes )


----------



## AMD SLI guru

haha! and crack a bottle of champagne over it!

just make sure you get that thing folding during the chimp challenge!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I wouldn't crack a bottle of champagne over my GTS450 if I had one,









Awesome stuff Guru, and Omega also, good to hear









You could dedicate your farm to me for a day if you want, I can fold on my 465 for you,


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hahaha! well how about when I get my second GPU farm built?

I'm gonna take the exact same setup I have right now on my first farm and duplicate it except without the 1000watt psu and 9800GX2.

4x 450's and then add some riser cards into the mix for 2 more 450's







I think then I wouldn't mind a swap for a day or week.


----------



## LTDAkiles

I need psu, but i m not sure about the brand. Corsair,xfx, coolermaster or thermaltake. All have 5 years of warranty, but thermaltake 775W has modular and others doesn't in 100€-120€/750W range. I need 2x1gb ddr3 and atleast one more GTX460/GTS450. I m about to order those parts in this running week, but hard time to choose what to get.

PSU would be to PII x6 3.8ghz,4gb ddr3,intel 40gb ssd,500gb samsung,2xgtx460 and 8 fans. I know even tx650 corsair would run this(i have 620W(atleast at the lable) with 2x20A 12v lines and it runs this as we speak







)i could get 12A more to 12v lines and 150W or something like that more. So it would be enough.

I will use this old psu for the second folding rig and gts250 too.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I've had great success with Corsair PSU's. They've really been reliable to me. Honestly, all those companies that you named are imo Tier 1 companies and any of those would work just fine.

i would go for the higher wattage and modular one. You never know when you're gonna need a bit more power and rather than have to get another new one, you'll already have it. that's just me though... I'm use to the whole buy big for the future and it saves me about 100-200 bucks every new build I do cuz i can recycle my PSU.


----------



## LTDAkiles

I think i will go Corsair TX750W or TX850W. Thanks


----------



## mitchbowman

ok.....
plain has changed again now boys im not just getting a GTS 450. 
now im selling to 5850 for 180 bucks and getting sli EVGA GTX 470s







YAY


----------



## AMD SLI guru

what made you change your mind?


----------



## mitchbowman

money did / i cant find another reference 5850 
im getting 250 back in tax so that plus the 180 for the 5850 and thats a 470 right there 
i was going for a 480 but sli 470 was not to much more and are twice as good


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i totally agree. I'm not an Nvidia person myself *although folding has made me more accepting of Nvidia* but it's hard to deny the power of SLi on the Fermi cards.


----------



## Blade Rage

So two water blocks and another 240 rad for the bottom of your 690?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

nVidia is top for folding for sure.

Also, just flashed my 465 to a 470, temperatures are great, 67C folding @ 60C fan speed, and gave me another 2k PPD, touching 13k with a small OC of 650Core and 1300 on the shaders (I can't unlink them for some reason







)

But yeah, Â£200 card for Â£140, and MOAR PPD


----------



## charliehorse55

This perfectly lines up, I will have a friends rig in my shop as I do mods on the case, so for the first three days I'll be folding on:

Linux
--------------
SMP on 7750 @3.1 GHz
GTS 250

Windows
--------------
SMP on a 760 @4.1 GHz
5770

Should give me some decent PPD!


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


nVidia is top for folding for sure.

Also, just flashed my 465 to a 470, temperatures are great, 67C folding @ 60C fan speed, and gave me another 2k PPD, touching 13k with a small OC of 650Core and 1300 on the shaders (I can't unlink them for some reason







)

But yeah, Â£200 card for Â£140, and MOAR PPD































4xx line of Nvidia have linked core and shader clocks and can't be unlinked.


----------



## charliehorse55

Hey waffle, did you ever get around to building that water cooling loop?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles*


4xx line of Nvidia have linked core and shader clocks and can't be unlinked.


Ah, that would explain it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *charliehorse55*


Hey waffle, did you ever get around to building that water cooling loop?


Nah, cost isn't worth it. Need to save some money for LAN this month anyhow also, so I can't go spending out (even though I just got this 465 and 3 SSD's







)


----------



## Blade Rage

3!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
So two water blocks and another 240 rad for the bottom of your 690?

i would love that
but another $300 for 2 gpu blocks and a rad will stretch the budget
but i will in the future and ill do the mobo to


----------



## mitchbowman

hay can i fold on both of the 470 while there in sli ?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
hay can i fold on both of the 470 while there in sli ?

I don't see why not. I fold on myt 260's while they are in SLI.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Folding doesnt use SLI, it see's each card as a seperate thing.


----------



## mitchbowman

cool
i remember reading something a while back saying you cant fold when there in sli
but that would be a pain in the butt to turn off all the time


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Yah, no SLi with the whole folding bit.







sadly

on a different note I might just add another 4 GTS450's for the competition... kinda just depends on where the money falls...


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
Yah, no SLi with the whole folding bit.







sadly

on a different note I might just add another 4 GTS450's for the competition... kinda just depends on where the money falls...









You could fill my empty pci-e slots as well









I need to get order on the way, but is it MSI GTX460 768mb Cyc or MSI GTS 450 Cyc? That is the question







Psu will be Corsair TX750 and memory 2x1gb ddr3 kingston 1333mhz/1600mhz hyperx(same price, but not always on stock).

After that i need to find 2 cheap pci-e x1 risers to get 2 more cards on








Cheapest that i have found are over 25â‚¬~30$ each


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I have an empty PCI-E slot









Hoping to get someone who wants to trade + cash or swap a GTX460 1GB or 768 for my 5850, then I can use thte 470 as my main card and fold on it when I don't game (85% of the time), and use the 460 as a dedicated folder, which should give me a huge point increase for no money, or more money from the trade


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

If I go i7 next term, I'll get a new PSU and another GTX460.


----------



## 0bit

Does anyone know the difference in PPD between a gtx 460 and a gts 450? I have 2 460s and 6 450s with only 7 pci-e slots available. Currently I have my C2D setup with 2 450s and my i7 with 1 460. I'll have to move around or unplug some harddrives before I can add another 450/460 to the i7. My Phenom will have 3 450s folding once I get the Noctua NH-D14 installed tonight. The motherboards are ASRock 890GX EXTREME4 AM3, ASUS P7P55D-E Pro, and a ASUS P5NSLI LGA 775 if anyone has any ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I wouldn't think the PPD difference is that great. maybe 2 or 3K ppd.

I would *and this is just me* take out all the GPU's you want to fold off the i7 rig and overclock it to 4ghz. Then slap on some Ubuntu and fold for some MAJOR ppd increase.

everything else: basically just cram as many cards as you can into the other motherboards and have at it.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I would *and this is just me* take out all the GPU's you want to fold off the i7 rig and overclock it to 4ghz. Then slap on some Ubuntu and fold for some MAJOR ppd increase.


 That's going to be my next project. I have another NH-D14 sitting in the living room waiting for me to replace my *cough* stock *cough* heatsink on the i7. I just didn't want to blowup my comp until after the 15th. I haven't overclocked any cpu in over five years and I have no idea what an Ubuntu is.









Edit: http://www.ubuntunapa.com/


----------



## AMD SLI guru

This is Ubuntu

hahaha... well there are some guides here for folding with i7's and Linux *which is what Ubuntu is*. let me see.....

there you go!

I would only do it if you want to dedicate the i7 to nothing else except folding.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and i have no idea how to overclock an i7 but there are MANY MANY MANY ppl on here that have. just check out the Intel section and they can guide you in the right direction.


----------



## Blade Rage

0bit checkout this guide for i7 OC http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...920-930-a.html


----------



## 0bit

Thanks guys, I check out the links.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


Does anyone know the difference in PPD between a gtx 460 and a gts 450? I have 2 460s and 6 450s with only 7 pci-e slots available. Currently I have my C2D setup with 2 450s and my i7 with 1 460. I'll have to move around or unplug some harddrives before I can add another 450/460 to the i7. My Phenom will have 3 450s folding once I get the Noctua NH-D14 installed tonight. The motherboards are ASRock 890GX EXTREME4 AM3, ASUS P7P55D-E Pro, and a ASUS P5NSLI LGA 775 if anyone has any ideas. Thanks in advance.


Take a look at the GPU PPD Database. Difference is about 2 - 4k, dependant on WU.


----------



## Blade Rage

0bit, I've got my GTX 460 at 850/1700/1800 and my GTS 450 at 1000/2000/2000. They're both working on 925 credit WU's and both getting 15079.2 PPD. The cards are both installed in my i7 rig. Unfortunately, my i7 930 at 4.2 won't be able to finish it's current -bigadv WU (P2684) on time, TPF is 1:18








Go with what Guru says if you can. I'm going to have to uninstall this 450 and put it in a friend's machine so I can get back on track.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Still, your PPD is not to be sniffed at.









Also, Hayley in her







mode:










We will destroy the other teams!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 

We will destroy the other teams!









Pipe Dreams.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Pipe Dreams.









Not if I have anything to say about it. I'm building my second farm unit as we speak.

1. Same MSI Board
2. Same Dual Core Processor
3. Neweggs 20% off Antec PSU's- 750 Watt EarthWatts PSU
4. 2 gigs of DDR3
5. 4x GTS450's
6. 1st place in the folding competition

I should have it built and running by tomorrow... but i have 1 question: how many clients does HFM support on Monitoring?

*** Keep in mind, i'm also in the process of building a farm case. It's gonna be kick a**! made outa 3/4 inch Plexiglass with red and black UV reactive clear coated, UV LED's embedded into the plexiglass, and room for 4 complete folding rigs including PSU's and HDD. just wait...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## LTDAkiles

I did it







xfx pro 750W core psu,2x1gb ddr3 and scythe 110 cfm fan(for sig rig push/pull to get over 4ghz). Have to wait 2-4 weeks for psu(no stock), but it's on it's way









740W from 12V single rail @50 C and 5 years warranty is great and it was cheap too









I will order 2xpci-e x1 riser cards and some new gpus to my ppd up


----------



## Blade Rage

Damn guru, you'll be pushing 100K+ PPD in your final form


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm hoping so... i know that my first rig does about 50K ish and that this new one will do about 56k so combo that with 15k for the 3x 9800GT, 6k on the GTS250, 14k on the x6 and random smp clients i have on 3 other computers... I'll be sitting pretty. I hope it's enough to keep up with the Boxxie team. I hear they have some serious PPD makers over there.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
So that brings it to: 3x GTS450's, 3x 9800GT, GTS250, 9800GX2, AMD X6 @ 4.1 doing SMP's, ATI4650, 2x Imac smp, and 2x intel coreduo's @ 3ghz

Yay!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
Not if I have anything to say about it. I'm building my second farm unit as we speak.

5. 4x GTS450's











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
0bit, I've got my GTX 460 at 850/1700/1800 and my GTS 450 at 1000/2000/2000. They're both working on 925 credit WU's and both getting 15079.2 PPD. The cards are both installed in my i7 rig. Unfortunately, my i7 930 at 4.2 won't be able to finish it's current -bigadv WU (P2684) on time, TPF is 1:18








Go with what Guru says if you can. I'm going to have to uninstall this 450 and put it in a friend's machine so I can get back on track.

I was able to get one of my 460s to 900/1800/1900, the other started to show artifacts at 800/1600/whatever the stock is on the memory. Most of my 450s are factory OCed: 2x Asus at 925, 2x EVGA at 920, a MSI at 850, and a EVGA at 822. Atm, my i7 with 1 460 will get me about 20-22k and the 2 450s on the C2D is averaging 18k combined from a night of 611 wu.









I probably won't do the Ubuntu setup on the i7 as I won't have the time to stress test for stability this weekend, nor will I be able to dedicate it to folding until I transfer my files over to the Phenom after I OC it.


----------



## mitchbowman

OCN as a team has enough ppd to take 3rd place
so we should make that a goal not 4th


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0bit* 









I was able to get one of my 460s to 900/1800/1900, the other started to show artifacts at 800/1600/whatever the stock is on the memory. Most of my 450s are factory OCed: 2x Asus at 925, 2x EVGA at 920, a MSI at 850, and a EVGA at 822. Atm, my i7 with 1 460 will get me about 20-22k and the 2 450s on the C2D is averaging 18k combined from a night of 611 wu.









I probably won't do the Ubuntu setup on the i7 as I won't have the time to stress test for stability this weekend, nor will I be able to dedicate it to folding until I transfer my files over to the Phenom after I OC it.

anything is better than nothing!







is that set up in one location?


----------



## Blade Rage

my P5B-Deluxe might be dead, if so do you guys think I should pick up a 780i/790i mobo? It's cheaper than going AMD with a K9A2 Platinum or 790FXA-GD70 or 890FXA-GD70. Are there other 775 boards with 3 PCI-E slots?


----------



## LiLChris

Check EVGA B-stock they have sales on the 780i for cheap.


----------



## Blade Rage

I've only seen 750i and 750i FTW lately. Do I need to worry about the northbridge heat? I really wouldn't need to OC my E6400 for it to handle all the GPU clients.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I reckon with this FFW, we can shave off a few days till we past 3rd place.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


anything is better than nothing!







is that set up in one location?


 Right now I have all three running in my room, it's going to be a warm week.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I reckon with this FFW, we can shave off a few days till we past 3rd place.


That's what I'm hoping for. If we can get the EOC overtake date down to ~4months by the end of the War, I'll be very happy.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


Right now I have all three running in my room, it's going to be a warm week.










It's winter, time to warm the house up









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's what I'm hoping for. If we can get the EOC overtake date down to ~4months by the end of the War, I'll be very happy.










That would be awesome









Also, posting a picture of the banner again because I love it, and because I can, and she looks adorable.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

ohhhhhh *drool*

after seeing her live, man I can't believe how much she sounds just like the CD's.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


Right now I have all three running in my room, it's going to be a warm week.










lol I'm lucky. it's 45 degrees outside right now and with all my rigs folding it keeps my place nice and comfortable. If it ever gets too warm, all i do is open the sliding glass door *which is behind all my computers, and leave it for about 15 mins.

keep in mind, during the summer time it's 100F...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


ohhhhhh *drool*

after seeing her live, man I can't believe how much she sounds just like the CD's.


I know









You've seen her live?









I was going this November but I have to goto LAN instead


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I know









You've seen her live?









I was going this November but I have to goto LAN instead










Woot LAN's!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My room mate is seeing her later this month at the O2.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Woot LAN's!


Yeah, the i41 LAN









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


My room mate is seeing her later this month at the O2.


That's the one I was going to goto


----------



## zodac

She's here tomorrow... I was going to go, but it wasn't to be.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

.... sigh.... a boy can dream...

maybe, she'll see that we are folding in her name and will send us autographs... lol


----------



## jck

I was going to go see her, but Z would have got jealous and hunted me down.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*









.... sigh.... a boy can dream...

maybe, she'll see that we are folding in her name and will send us autographs... lol


I'm really annoyed too... they're gonna be in town in HWV for a meet and greet... and there is no chance of my being able to go.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I was going to go see her, but Z would have got jealous and hunted me down.









hahaha! isn't that the truth!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm really annoyed too... they're gonna be in town in HWV for a meet and greet... and there is no chance of my being able to go.









that's horrible...





















she never did a meet n greet here in Austin,Tx.


----------



## zodac

Probably because you're Texan.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I live in Texas but I'm Polish!

and right now i'm debating on whether or not if I want to drive to frys and pick up the remaining parts for my 2nd folding rig:

1) CPU- AMD x2
2) 4x EVGA GTS450
3) junky HDD

I just don't wanna deal with the traffic...


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I live in Texas but I'm Polish!

and right now i'm debating on whether or not if I want to drive to frys and pick up the remaining parts for my 2nd folding rig:

1) CPU- AMD x2
2) 4x EVGA GTS450
3) junky HDD

I just don't wanna deal with the traffic...









Just go for it







I know you want to








You would get nice little hardware to play with TODAY and more PPD


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i know... but traffic is gonna suck so bad.

but having toys to play with tonight would be..................nice.......


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
i know... but traffic is gonna suck so bad.

but having toys to play with tonight would be..................nice.......

Yeah, but then it's done and it's weekend so you really should go


----------



## AMD SLI guru

well now I can't i ended up ordering a new DSLR and have no money till next Wednesday.

Pentax K-r


----------



## Blade Rage

>strip guts from Antec 900
>transplant to mobo box with anti-static bag
>dust mobo, vidya card, and RAM
>short power pins on mobo
>get power to usb keyboard, get BIOS screen on monitor
Back in Business!

Better watch out Boxxy, I'm coming at you with 2 x GTS 450, GTX460, 930 @4.3, and a GTX 295 set to arrive on Monday.


----------



## Blade Rage

+my friend's 920 and GTX 470


----------



## AMD SLI guru

OoOoOoOoOoOo Looks like we are gonna pack on hell of a punch!


----------



## LTDAkiles

Next week my 2nd folding rig comes to life and tomorrow i get amd64 rig for free and hopefully i can use it for folding. It's pci-e so it should have gpu that i can fold with. Hopefully there is a pci-e 1-4x so i can add gts250 in aswell.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

man... no joke, we are going to be putting out some scary PPD. I foresee us in the top 3teams!


----------



## LTDAkiles

That's true. I m hoping to get those 2 rigs folding in addition what my primary rig(~30k ppd) brings to our team.


----------



## mitchbowman

i am now getting 18k ppd on -bigadv
but i don't know if i can finish one during the event


----------



## Blade Rage

I feel you mitch, I'm struggling to make the deadline on my P2684 bigadv WU right now. I think I'll finish one during the war, maybe two.


----------



## Blade Rage

Guru, I can see that new GTS 450 of yours http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## AMD SLI guru

lol yeah... but I'm just sad because I have the second folding Motherboard, Ram, and PSU and i just bought a new DSLR and don't have the money to finish it off.

On top of that, I'm moving to a new Apt, and I wont have any money to Feb. to finish it off.

but on the bright side, 80K PPD is still awesome.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

, that's some serious PPD for this team from you Blade, and AMDSLI!









Why the







SLI?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 







, that's some serious PPD for this team from you Blade, and AMDSLI!









Why the







SLI?

*idk how to make an arrow point up*

above!


----------



## LiLChris

*^*

That? Shift+6


----------



## AMD SLI guru

cheap GTS450

and then I saw this too... makes me freaking sad....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
*^*

That? Shift+6

No *you're* Shift+6!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

gracias!!! i'm gonna go crazy with my new found blame pointer!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No *you're* Shift+6!


----------



## LiLChris

Only time I reply to this thread is to help with questions then I get laughed and yelled at.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

if it makes you feel any better, I'm apart of your folding team!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Only time I reply to this thread is to help with questions then I get laughed and yelled at.









Technically you only got yelled at; Waffle laughed at me.









No wonder we yell at you.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hey Zodac, do you have your HFM.net set up for internet monitoring?


----------



## LiLChris

Going to go play a game, nothing on TV.








Hate basic channels...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

if it makes you feel any better, I'm apart of your folding team!

Awesome! You fold for EVGA too!
Were best friends now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
hey Zodac, do you have your HFM.net set up for internet monitoring?

Don't think so... turned it off a couple of months back...

Why?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Awesome! You fold for EVGA too!
Were best friends now.









You talk big, but you wouldn't leave. You wouldn't _dare_.


----------



## LiLChris

They have rewards, don't tempt me!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
They have rewards, don't tempt me!









Do they have a power-mad dictator running the place?

I think not.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Do they have a power-mad dictator running the place?

I think not.









I think thats a good thing, thanks thats all I needed.
Bye OCN folders, found a new home.









Alright no more free bumps for you guys...I only came in here to help AMD with a simple problem and now your distracting me.
Need to finish Lego Star Wars then take a nap.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Alright no more free bumps for you guys...I only came in here to help AMD with a simple problem and now your distracting me.
Need to finish Lego Star Wars then take a nap.

See... I forced the Boxxy captain to bump the Hayley thread.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Alright no more free bumps for you guys...I only came in here to help AMD with a simple problem and now your distracting me.
Need to finish Lego Star Wars then take a nap.

Lego Star wars is awesome. When R2D2 gets killed he makes the most epic noise









You'll soon be coming back here for more, we all secretly know you love Hayley more than boxxy









*hides*


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Don't think so... turned it off a couple of months back...

Why?

You talk big, but you wouldn't leave. You wouldn't _dare_.


















basically I have my site all up and running with my home HFM.net, but i want to set it up to Add the rigs at my office to the same page. is there a special way to do that?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Going to go play a game, nothing on TV.








Hate basic channels...

Awesome! You fold for EVGA too!
Were best friends now.









I was talking about Team Explosm. I'm joining your team with my ATI card


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
basically I have my site all up and running with my home HFM.net, but i want to set it up to Add the rigs at my office to the same page. is there a special way to do that?

I think just make sure to have "Export to XML" checked and use the same address. Harlam added a merging feature to the latest release; I just haven't had a chance to try it out yet.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I think just make sure to have "Export to XML" checked and use the same address. Harlam added a merging feature to the latest release; I just haven't had a chance to try it out yet.









OoOoOoOo... this is extreamly helpful! Yeah i wanted to keep track of those computers at the office and didn't want to have to make another website to do it.


----------



## Blade Rage

I just set the priority of my bigadv folding to real time. Feels good man.


----------



## mitchbowman

*cross-fingers* don't crash


----------



## AMD SLI guru

dude.... kick a**!

What kinda PPD do you get with that -Bigadv


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


I just set the priority of my bigadv folding to real time. Feels good man.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Blade Rage

Right now it's not huge. I'm working on the lamest of bigadv WU's (P2684). The other thing is that for a bit I was folding a GTS 450 and a GTX460 which were taking about 10% CPU total. Lastly, there's been Starcraft 2 played (Diamond League Friend). So right now it's ~19k. I've seen it at 21-25k with a different WU. I should meet the deadline with 4 hours to spare.

I've got that GTX 295 on the way. Was also thinking of trading my GTX 460 + cash to cpt_zman for his GTX 295. Then I'd do GTX 295 SLI in the i7 rig, and have my 2 GTS 450's folding in my C2D rig.


----------



## Blade Rage

You go to task manager > processes > right click FAH (A3) > set priority > real time.

I'm not actually using the system ATM, but when I need to I'll drop it to high or above normal.

See http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...ml#post8657882


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


You go to task manager > processes > right click FAH (A3) > set priority > real time.

I'm not actually using the system ATM, but when I need to I'll drop it to high or above normal.

See http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...ml#post8657882


Thanks. Something I overlooked. How much does it speed up the WU?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Anyway to limit my 460's highly annoying hogging of my CPU resources?


----------



## Blade Rage

Zodac says by a few hours. I'll report back when the next frame finishes.


----------



## Blade Rage

Don't quote me but, if you're using systray you can set it to low priority in config > advanced


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you wont be able to use the system for anything else since folding will take priority over everything else, am I correct? If you could, it would run like molasses?


----------



## Blade Rage

Yep, it's painfully slow to even drag the mouse


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


Don't quote me but, if you're using systray you can set it to low priority in config > advanced


Will I lose PPD?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you wont be able to use the system for anything else since folding will take priority over everything else, am I correct? If you could, it would run like molasses?


I'm still able to surf the web effectively, although I do notice the drag on the system.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Will I lose PPD?


I don't see why you would. I think it just speeds up the time it finishes in.


----------



## Blade Rage

I would imagine. Can you OC your CPU some more? I found an increase in PPD and a decrease in CPU load when I was folding a 450 & a 460 by OC'ing from 2.13 to 3.28


----------



## Blade Rage

So for reference, my TPF on this here bigadv P2684 was 1 hour 18 minutes while folding a 450 and a 460. Now it's ~43 minutes, with realtime priority and no GPU3 clients running.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I did have my CPU at 3.33GHz on my old board, only thing is I was guided by someone from /g/ and I've forgotten how to do it on a Gigabyte board.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


I'm working on the lamest of bigadv WU's (P2684)


really :O i just got 65k of a 2684


----------



## Drogue

I've had a few bigadv's, all of them 2684 that payed off about 60k. Are there better ones?


----------



## Blade Rage

Mine's gonna yield ~58k, this is only my 2nd bigadv WU so I can't really speak from experience.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hmmm.... the more I'm thinking about it, the more I want to build an i7 Bidadv system... hmmm...

so 60K in 24hrs is normal or what's the normal time frame for one of those WU's?


----------



## Blade Rage

3-4 days, that 58k is the total credit from one WU. My PPD is currently ~19k. So i decided to buy the GTX 295 off of cpt_zman. Final config should be two 450's in Rage Blade, 2 GTX 295's + i7 in the HAF-X


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I see... I never knew what the time frame was for those kinda WU's. So i would get better PPD off of building GPU rigs rather than i7 Bigadv.


----------



## Blade Rage

In some ways it comes down to whether you live near Microcenter. What's the total price for your 4x GTS 450 GPU rig?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I believe it was around 800 bucks

motherboard = 130
ram = 30
gpus = 480
CPU = 60
PSU = 100

Any other parts that I didn't buy, I already had.

I live right next to a frys which is pretty much exactly like microcenter. I show there all the time so there are a lot of good deals i can get.


----------



## Blade Rage

Brought over my friend's rig for the war. Also added a 2nd table to my dorm room.









Mine's on the left









Rage Blade 









It's 39 degrees F outside


----------



## Drogue

ROFL. An Apple sticker.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

man... that's gonna be some serious heat output *hints why there is a fan there prob.

and i have to say, the apple stick is freakin funny! lol


----------



## omega17

Just set up my new i3 rig in a temporary old Fujitsu Siemens case







no airflow really and using an old [warm] HDD, but it's warming up my room for now









i3 540 OC'ed to 4.17Ghz, getting 6K PPD, and a GTS450 OC'ed to the same as my sig rig, getting 15K

total PPD now around 40K

swish


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Pics?


----------



## LTDAkiles

Second rig online, but just with smp 4 untill i get new psu and gpus.
That's 10 Phenom cores, gtx460 and gts250 for now







2x450/460 have to wait untill xmas :S


----------



## AMD SLI guru

oh man... *getting nervous* oh man... oh man.... less than 24hours before to competition starts...


----------



## LTDAkiles

1.Can i use same passkey with all my smp clients?
2.If i add new smp folder with that same passkey(if it's possible) do i need to do those 10 wu's first before i get bonus points?


----------



## LiLChris

Here I go again helping the enemy.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles*


1.Can i use same passkey with all my smp clients?
2.If i add new smp folder with that same passkey(if it's possible) do i need to do those 10 wu's first before i get bonus points?


1. Yes 
2. No

Your passkey can be used in any of your clients no matter where you install it, some people like having a passkey for each CPU so they know exactly how much that CPU has gained over the years in points.

You can copy the folder and keep all the settings, not sure why you would want to do this. Make sure you delete the work folder in the second folder you create.
1 SMP client should use up all your core/threads so it is unnecessary to have a 2nd client going.


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Here I go again helping the enemy.









1. Yes 
2. No

Your passkey can be used in any of your clients no matter where you install it, some people like having a passkey for each CPU so they know exactly how much that CPU has gained over the years in points.

You can copy the folder and keep all the settings, not sure why you would want to do this. Make sure you delete the work folder in the second folder you create.
1 SMP client should use up all your core/threads so it is unnecessary to have a 2nd client going.



Thank you.

It's for my second folding rigs smp client. I have one smp client running already in my primary rig.


----------



## LiLChris

Oh ok yea thats fine then, the *client.cfg* is the file that keeps all your settings if you want to back it up somewhere since it has your passkey and you need to install more clients.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Pics?


me?

no it looks horrible


----------



## AMD SLI guru

let's do a survey:

How much PPD is everybody pulling down for Team Halyley?

I'm at 80-85k-ish


----------



## LTDAkiles

About 30k-35k ppd


----------



## Blade Rage

Assuming everything works out ok (bigadv WU's & 9XX credit WU's for Fermi cards)

20k i7 920
20k i7 930
15k GTS 450
15k GTS 450
15k GTX 460 
15k GTX 470
17k GTX 295

~115k PPD


----------



## AMD SLI guru

230Kppd just with us three.... wow...


----------



## omega17

2 x GTS450 = 30K
1 x i3 540 = 5K
1 x Q6600 = 5K

40K


----------



## Blade Rage

good stuff, that's 270k so far


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
good stuff, that's 270k so far











I'll be giving around 21 - 22k PPD hopefully, but on the 10th I'm off to LAN so it will be offline for a while sadly







, and only 14k @ LAN when I'm gaming, I'm counting on you guys, we can do it!









It's time to kick Boxxy and chew bubblegum.

_And I'm all outta gum.







_


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
It's time to kick Boxxy and chew bubblegum.

I thought you woke up from that dream?


----------



## jellis142

Too little to reveal







My 4850 died, and I'm back to stock cooling, so I'm less then useless lol!!!! Maybe next time there's a competition, I'll be packing some serious horsepower.


----------



## Blade Rage

if you're looking for another 4850 i'd sell mine in a heartbeat


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I thought you woke up from that dream?




















Ah no problem jellis, just posting in the thread is awesome







, you can still fold on the X4 even under stock cooling









Also, my Folding Farm is somewhat more refined:


----------



## jellis142

Ok, now I'm curious, but is there anyway to know when the next competition is? I feel so weird asking that for some reason...once I move into a new place, electricity is part of the rent, then I'll start gathering parts for a farm









And yeah, hitting nearly 55C









Oddly, I checked this morning and saw my 4200 was halfway through a work unit...I honestly didn't know I could fold on it.


----------



## zodac

*1 DAY TO GO!







*


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you mean in a few hours and all the fun starts!


----------



## zodac

Dunno how much fun it's gonna be... stats aren't gonna be as impressive as I wanted. Damn Google Docs ruining my plans.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

how so?! what's wrong with google docs?


----------



## zodac

I planned to have automatically updating stats from EOC (what I have for the New Folders' League), but GDocs only allows 50 XMLimports.

So I figured I'd make a few spreadsheets with the stats, with 50 XMLimports in each, and then just bunch that up in a single spreadsheet. And wouldn't you know it, I can only import 50 cells from another spreadsheet too.









So I'm at a bit of a loss right now... plus I'm annoyed.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

wow....that's.... a nightmare...

i guess the only thing i can say is, take each one of those spread sheets and combine them into Excel. update it every 12 hours, and then export the cells to google docs and then it would work out right? does Excel work with google docs?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
wow....that's.... a nightmare...

i guess the only thing i can say is, take each one of those spread sheets and combine them into Excel. update it every 12 hours or so and then it would work out right?

Problem is I'd need to do it manually. And I doubt I'll be around to do it that often.

If there was any way of getting it done automatically through Excel, that would be brilliant... but I don't know of any.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hmmm... i think you could script something together and have it automatically update but that's outa my league.

damn you google docs.









if we don't get updates, that's fine. honestly, it's will keep us all in suspense at who's gonna win. lol


----------



## zodac

Right... I've got a way in, but it's not perfect.

I'll use the Team Competition program to pull everyone's stats, and have that update every 6 hours. I'll also ask to have the results emailed to me every update, so when I get home, I can update them all at once.

I'm not sure if the program can handle 199 Folders though, and it will be dependent on how often I've got internet access. Can't do much more than that though.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hey, it's in your spare time! we all know ppl have lives and you gotta do what you gotta do. All in all, We'll will be ok and appreciate everything you've done for this competition!

I'm proud to fold for OCN and Hayley. Plus, it's fun watching my rank go up.







I'm ranked 8th on OCN in 24hr PPD.


----------



## zodac

I'm more worried about whether the program will work with this many members. If not... then we're in a spot of bother...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

well poo...


----------



## zodac

Yup... will find out soon enough though.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I may have to miss the start, we've only got 60p left on the electric meter.


----------



## Blade Rage

Shall I play a sad song for you on the world's smallest violin?

This is good news for us man


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I may have to miss the start, we've only got 60p left on the electric meter.

you have a limit on electricity??


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


Shall I play a sad song for you on the world's smallest violin?

This is good news for us man


I'm afraid your going to have to put that violin back in its case because my room mate put the toaster on that sent us into emergency credit. Â£7.50 is now on the meter. I'm back in business


----------



## Blade Rage

ah fine, I can't play violin for **** anyways


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Maybe I should play you a sad song on the worlds smallest violin when the mighty Boxxy team rolls straight through


----------



## AMD SLI guru

we shall see. The first 24-48 hrs will tell us if Boxxy really is all that.


----------



## Blade Rage

maybe i should go install SMP on my friend's stock i7 920?
maybe i should ssh into one of the 8 core machines in the CS lab and start smp there?
maybe i should take my belt off?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you should also twitter out : #pantscheck


----------



## mitchbowman

i don't know if its cheating or not
but i have timed my bigadv for a 65k point dump about 6 hours after it starts


----------



## Dorianime

OK i'm gonna join you guys now =D
I downloaded and installed 
i'm stuck here


----------



## mitchbowman

37726 not 33726








and did you follow the dual gpu guide ?


----------



## Blade Rage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i don't know if its cheating or not 
but i have timed my bigadv for a 65k point dump about 6 hours after it starts










Mine should go around then as well


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Only time will tell Zodac.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


maybe i should go install SMP on my friend's stock i7 920?
maybe i should ssh into one of the 8 core machines in the CS lab and start smp there?
maybe i should take my belt off?


Do it









I'm going to try to sneak a GPU client onto my friends PC at LAN, he has SLI 295's









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


OK i'm gonna join you guys now =D
I downloaded and installed 
i'm stuck here










Woo!







, do you still need any help or are you up and running?

*8 hours to go!*


----------



## Blade Rage

Why aren't there pizza places open at 4:45 in the morning around here? Starvation therapy ensues


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Always have some in the freezer for backup


----------



## mitchbowman

if you guys have nothing to do 
troll in here http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/8...n-post-79.html


----------



## SmokinWaffle

No, post in here if you have nothing to do


----------



## mitchbowman

i have nothing to do 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504997


----------



## Blade Rage

VTEC just kicked in http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508560

I see your bigadv WU is still in progress mitch


----------



## AMD SLI guru




----------



## Blade Rage

Change your avatar back man, I miss zoidberg and his claws.


----------



## zodac

Same.... new one is meaningless in comparison.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

my low ppd... 

and avatar switched...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


VTEC just kicked in http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=508560

I see your bigadv WU is still in progress mitch












Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


my low ppd... 

and avatar switched...


Yeah, that PPD is horrific
















Mine, looks so little in comparison.


----------



## Blade Rage

IIRC, you're folding on 4 450s, a 9800 GT, a 250, some C2D imacs, and your X6? What's the most PPD you've ever seen? Also, yay for zoidberg. vwhoop vwhoop vwhoop *makes zoidberg noise*


----------



## Blade Rage

never mind that, your PPD seems nice and stable.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

well the most i've seen was just a few days ago, 85,284 off of 100 WU's.

The complete list is this:
3xgts450 = 14.5k ppd each
3x9800GT = 5k ppd each
Sig rig X6 = 15k ppd
GTS250= 6.5k ppd
9800GX2 = around 10kppd
Core2duo Imac= 2500ppd
mac mini = 2500ppd
dell core2duo = 3000ppd
dell core2duo = 2500ppd
ATI 4650 = jack squat
PS3 slim = ????


----------



## zodac

1,004 from the PS3.


----------



## Blade Rage

I think you'll see some 90k days then. Overall, you're status as being in the top 20 producers is cemented. I hope to join you soon brother


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i just started my server on SMP folding just now... i knew i forgot 1 rig


----------



## Blade Rage

Waffle were you already committed to that LAN b4 the FFW was announced?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

alright... off to work I go! I'll check in at noon and see how things are doing!

*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Server specs?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


Waffle were you already committed to that LAN b4 the FFW was announced?


Yep.


----------



## Blade Rage

Ah well enjoy yourself then. What games you gonna play? I was once decent at CSS.


----------



## Blade Rage

So anyone know what's up with ShtSh00ttr? We could use his blades...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Anything really, probably a lot of Black Ops.

I'm just going as staff in my team, not as a competitive player, I'm down for the COD Leauge but I'm just in the box with the rest of the team, chillin









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


So anyone know what's up with ShtSh00ttr? We could use his blades...


Yeah he seems to be on/off folding. Not sure really, not heard from him in a while


----------



## SmokinWaffle

As I posted in the Boxxy thread, don't let the flaming get out of hand.

As much as this is a competitive time for both teams, less obvious abuse and more light banter would be better, for both the Hayley and Boxxy team. If we can refrain from obvious flaming then that would be great, as I'm sure we don't want this to deteriorate into a childish name calling mess.

Lets let the points do the talking, eh?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Lets let the points do the talking, eh?










Again I say... You sure you want to do that?

Wut? I can't HELP IT!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Again I say... You sure you want to do that?

Wut? I can't HELP IT!




















We shall see!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I got persuaded by Waffle to come lend a hand, so I'll try to give what help I can.









edit: I think I've got my GPUs and CPU working. CPU client has sat on 'Completed 0 out of 500000" for five minutes now. Is that normal?


----------



## omega17

this will be the norm 24/7 for the duration


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


I got persuaded by Waffle to come lend a hand, so I'll try to give what help I can.









edit: I think I've got my GPUs and CPU working. CPU client has sat on 'Completed 0 out of 500000" for five minutes now. Is that normal?


which WU?


----------



## zodac

Sounds like a P6701.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good luck guys


----------



## jck




----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*











this will be the norm 24/7 for the duration











How do have HFM monitoring 2 processors from one machine?

I don't understand.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


which WU?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sounds like a P6701.


P6053. My GPUs are both working on the same WU. Eh. I presume they'll sort each other out later.

If my 'leccy bill can take it, I'll try to get my other rig up and folding too. Can't hurt. If GTX470s are a lot better than GTX460s, I'll swap them in and see what that does.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


How do have HFM monitoring 2 processors from one machine?

I don't understand.


I share the folding directory on my other rig over the LAN, and point HFM to that directory


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I share the folding directory on my other rig over the LAN, and point HFM to that directory










Ahhhh, I see! I should have thought of that.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

man there are some serious PPD being thrown down right now, on all teams.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Well, this rig is certainly getting a baptism by fire... I only finished building it this afternoon!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


man there are some serious PPD being thrown down right now, on all teams.


How can you tell this?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


How can you tell this?


My thoughts exactly, the sheet hasn't been updated afaik.


----------



## Sirius

Can you still casually join?

Hayley is pretty awesome....









Don't know much about this folding business though.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Just looking at the top folders on OCN, and seeing what teams they are on, you can see how much PPD is being generated. Now I'm just getting a general feeling from the top #'s so far, so ppl like Avgwhiteguy,mklvotep,dickhardand myself... it's kinda scary.

Click here to see


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


Can you still casually join?

Hayley is pretty awesome....









Don't know much about this folding business though.


You can still join the best team ever! Overclock.net and join in on a great cause.









I can help you setup the folding clients or anyone on this thread will too, but the Forum War is now closed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


Just looking at the top folders on OCN, and seeing what teams they are on, you can see how much PPD is being generated. Now I'm just getting a general feeling from the top #'s so far, so ppl like Avgwhiteguy,mklvotep,dickhardand myself... it's kinda scary.

Click here to see


Yup its nice that you mentioned 2 of my members of the top 20, you forgot jck.








And once my GPU is back I will be on there as well since I won't be gaming this week my average will jump up to at least 50k


----------



## zodac

By the way, youc an only join using the team name; sign ups are closed otherwise.


----------



## Blade Rage

GTX 295 came today. You guys know if i need -advmethods?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter* 
Well, this rig is certainly getting a baptism by fire... I only finished building it this afternoon!









Yeah







, gladyou joined at 4:30









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sirius* 
Can you still casually join?

Hayley is pretty awesome....









Don't know much about this folding business though.

You can join under the Team name if you want, or just post here and support us









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
GTX 295 came today. You guys know if i need -advmethods?

Don't think so. Try it without.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Wow double post.

:|


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

sign ups to the FFW are closed now.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

my bad.









But yeah, good, an hour in we are leading.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 







my bad.









But yeah, good, an hour in we are leading.



























You know why her mouth is open like that right? She knows team Boxxy will be arriving soon.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
By the way, youc an only join using the team name; sign ups are closed otherwise.

Those that fold for the team name can still get prizes or just those that signed up?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats not good








Too much ppd for the Hayley fanclub


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
You know why her mouth is open like that right? She knows team Boxxy will be arriving soon.










Yup, and she's going to shout at them telling them how terrible they are and they will run crying!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thats not good








Too much ppd for the Hayley fanclub


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Its not fair, you should switch a few clients to us








This wont be a fair war


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Those that fold for the team name can still get prizes or just those that signed up?

As long as they submit proof, they're included.

Way too difficult to allow full signups and have the stats (semi) accurate though.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Its not fair, you should switch a few clients to us








This wont be a fair war


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Keep it up guys








I'll join the group of jealous teams on the other side


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Get in line Bastiaan









It's early days remember, long time to go yet









Stats link added to OP.


----------



## CM690

I'd fold but... my I5 650 and 5770 aren't going to be much use to you







*Goes to team boxxy*


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CM690* 
I'd fold but... my I5 650 and 5770 aren't going to be much use to you







*Goes to team boxxy*

Remember to get proof you folded for which ever team you decide to go with so you qualify for prizes, and everything counts so get it folding!

If you need help many will help you out.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CM690* 
I'd fold but... my I5 650 and 5770 aren't going to be much use to you







*Goes to team boxxy*

Every little helps









I fold on a 1.6GHz Celeron 24/7 at work, 3 - 400PPD.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Every little helps









I fold on a 1.6GHz Celeron 24/7 at work, 3 - 400PPD.









I got my whole school to fold for Hayley








Its about 50 Computers running all day


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
I got my whole school to fold for Hayley








Its about 50 Computers running all day









wut









I'm out


----------



## mitchbowman

noooooooooo!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
I got my whole school to fold for Hayley








Its about 50 Computers running all day









If they are dual/quad cores, yay!









If they're i7s... I love you.


----------



## mitchbowman

sorry guys i had nothing in the first update








someone turned my pc off *insert man with big gun*


----------



## AMD SLI guru

wow... this competition has brought out everybody hu?! lol


----------



## mitchbowman

hay were first








we just have to keep it that way


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
I got my whole school to fold for Hayley








Its about 50 Computers running all day



















Specs?









Yeah we are first at the moment, but we have to watch our backs, hopefully we will stay there









I love the way my i7 still gives me 5.7 - 6k PPD even when I am just browsing and chilling to music.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 









Specs?









Yeah we are first at the moment, but we have to watch our backs, hopefully we will stay there









I love the way my i7 still gives me 5.7 - 6k PPD even when I am just browsing and chilling to music.









Im guessing thats a stock 920 then? OC that thing!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

No.









It beasts everything I do at stock, and runs cool (47 - 50C in [email protected]), so I see no reason to OC it really apart from more PPD, but Ive not even found the time to do it as of late inbetween work and going out.









I need a foolproof guide to 4GHz, I tried it once and got a BSOD, rawr.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
I love the way my i7 still gives me 5.7 - 6k PPD even when I am just browsing and chilling to music.









I love the way my i7 still gives me 26.8k PPD even when I am just browsing and chilling to music.


----------



## mitchbowman

ill give you my settings just up the vcore


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I love the way my i7 still gives me 26.8k PPD even when I am just browsing and chilling to music.


















No need to Smack Him in the face and wipe the floor with his i7








My i7 Has been sleeping since this morning since i gotta OC it


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Its not meant like that SKI, it was kinda funny that we were doing exactly the same thing, though a huge difference in ppd which he could fix by just overclocking his cpu


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Keep it up team! We are in first place!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
I got my whole school to fold for Hayley








Its about 50 Computers running all day









If this is truth then you my good sir, are a legend


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Its not meant like that SKI, it was kinda funny that we were doing exactly the same thing, though a huge difference in ppd which he could fix by just overclocking his cpu

















, I may need to oc









I had to shut down for tonight, parents don't like the noise now it's in my room. Will be run ~12 hours a day, then 24Hrs at LAN.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

wah wah wah.....


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
I need a foolproof guide to 4GHz, I tried it once and got a BSOD, rawr.









No such thing as a foolproof guide, unfortunately. I had great fun today with AMDs Turbo Core...







stupid thing.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm joining the fun with 2 G92's and an x6 as soon as I get home from school


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 







, I may need to oc









I had to shut down for tonight, parents don't like the noise now it's in my room. Will be run ~12 hours a day, then 24Hrs at LAN.









 20 Pairs of Howard Leight MAX 1 Ear Plugs: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

job done


----------



## AMD SLI guru

a stock photo from my Pentex K-r using built in HDR function...


----------



## omega17

Do you still need to use dummy plugs?








Thought the newer drivers made them obsolete


----------



## AMD SLI guru

nopers... i had to use them. It wouldn't recognize the GPU's and allow them to start up without them.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
nopers... i had to use them. It wouldn't recognize the GPU's and allow them to start up without them.

O rly? strange

Next question then;







why only 1764 shaders on the 450's? won't they go higher? Mine both fly up to 1875 no problems


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I've started getting errors in my cores and failing.







no bueno.

Which version of the EVGA GTS450s are you using? do you have volt mods?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Hot damn that's a clear picture.









What errors are you getting?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Hot damn that's a clear picture.









What errors are you getting?

it just drops the whole WU. I boosted it to 1800 and all my WU's failed and then it just would goto 1% and then fail again...

and the original photo size is 4288 x 2848 lol


----------



## omega17

both "Superclocked", got them on a scanshot deal for Â£99. no mods whatsoever, minus a healthy spread of AS5 thermal goo









They start out at 1764, but they swing up to 1875 in EVGA precision without a hiccup, in fact I've apparently folded 334 units on one of them in a couple of weeks without a single blip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Hot damn that's a clear picture.










HDR is awesome; Exposure bracketing and some creative 'shopping get the same decent effect with my Canon, none of this fancy internal HDR mode for me


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
both "Superclocked", got them on a scanshot deal for Â£99. no mods whatsoever, minus a healthy spread of AS5 cooling goo









They start out at 1764, but they swing up to 1875 in EVGA precision without a hiccup, in fact I've apparently folded 334 units on one of them in a couple of weeks without a single blip

HDR is awesome; Exposure bracketing and some creative 'shopping get the same decent effect with my Canon, none of this fancy internal HDR mode for me









see and I've tried the EVGA Precision but yeah... just cause a whole bunch of problems.

The internal HDR processing is nice, but not as good as taking it into photoshop and doing it by hand and setting the tone map.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
see and I've tried the EVGA Precision but yeah... just cause a whole bunch of problems.

The internal HDR processing is nice, but not as good as taking it into photoshop and doing it by hand and setting the tone map.

All I did in precision was move the slider up slightly til I got one failed WU, then dropped it back a touch. The second card just played ball at the same OC as the first. Then I adjusted the fan curve very slightly to have it quieter at the bottom end and louder and cooler at the top end, et voila!

Is your PSU happy? All the cards getting enough juice?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I took GCSE Photography and don't know what a HDR is









Probably why I got a D!









Also, could the reason my 8800 or 8600 wouldn't fold in my third PCIE slot be that I need a dummy plug?


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
I took GCSE Photography and don't know what a HDR is









Probably why I got a D!

Also, could the reason my 8800 or 8600 wouldn't fold in my third PCIE slot be that I need a dummy plug? :conused:

high dynamic range

It brackets a shot at a range of exposures, to capture highlights, shadows etc which would otherwise be impossible with just one shot, and then blends them into one image. Hence a higher dynamic range than usual. Very clever stuff, and quite beautiful if done right









Maybe. I've always managed without the dummies, but it might be worth a shot, you just have to short a couple of pins on a VGA adapter


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Ah I see,









I'll have a go tomorrow if I get time, I gotta rush out after work then pack for LAN Early, because I know I'll forget something. So much to do, so little time.









Off to sleep for now guys, keep on folding to make up for my (albeit small PPD compares to you guys







) overnight absense and I'll see you, and the stats in the morning!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I would give the dummy plug a shot. you never know...


----------



## zodac

Maintaining our lead at the top guys. I still wanna see more PPD though.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
All I did in precision was move the slider up slightly til I got one failed WU, then dropped it back a touch. The second card just played ball at the same OC as the first. Then I adjusted the fan curve very slightly to have it quieter at the bottom end and louder and cooler at the top end, et voila!

Is your PSU happy? All the cards getting enough juice?

I'm using a 1000Watt BFG psu. each card is on a separate line and everything. Idk, maybe after the folding war is over, I'll give it another shot. the last thing i want is to fail on some of these nice 9XX WU's


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Maintaining our lead at the top guys. I still wanna see more PPD though.









lol I'm giving it all she's got, Captain!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
lol I'm giving it all she's got, Captain!

ditto!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We're closing it


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
We're closing it









I don't see boxxy in first place....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I don't see boxxy in first place....

Just give it time


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Ask any Folder, it doesn't matter if you win by an inch or a mile: winning is winning.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

for the moment


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
for*ever*


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

When we start churning out the WU's, you'll be chomping dust


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


When we start churning out the WU's, you'll be chomping dust










Maybe if Mark gets started... but only him.









Hmm... how much would it cost me to turn him...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Surely Z wouldnt resort to such a fiendish tactic


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Surely Z wouldnt resort to such a fiendish tactic










Depends... would it spur on the Boxxy team to get *more* points to surpass him? Meaning OCN gets more points?

Of course I would. In a second.

However, since you do like Boxxy, it's more likely you'd give up, meaning less PPD. So you can keep Mark.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Such devilish tactics Z.


----------



## zodac

All for a good cause.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


All for a good cause.










yes sir!


----------



## Blade Rage

Guru, I use MSI Afterburner to OC my GPUs. Then I test clocks with furmark. Then when I see it's stable, I fold on them. You don't have to use GPU3 as a stress test. Failing WU's sucks tho.

The only time I've been let down is when I had my friend's 470 at 900 core 1800 shaders. It seemed like a cool story, but I checked in later and there were many failed WU's. So I took back down to 750/1500.

Still need to OC my new GTX295. As for my 460, I hacked the BIOS with nbitor to set the voltage cap at 1.212v. I couldn't get much farther than the 855/1710 I had at 1.087v. So I decided to just keep it there.

Lastly I've got to look into setting priorities and stuff. Sick of manually doing it task manager for every WU, especially on the GPU


----------



## mitchbowman

is it worth running smp on a old dual core 3.8ghz


----------



## Blade Rage

Try it and see if you can make the deadlines. If not run two unicores.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


is it worth running smp on a old dual core 3.8ghz


I'm assuming Pentium D; I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Blade Rage

i used prio to let me save my priority settings in task manager, real easy


----------



## SmokinWaffle

It's worth folding on anything you have, every little helps (unless it bogs down a decent GPU client of course







)

Thinking of firing up an old Pent 4 3.2GHz I have







, I do have a Core2Duo rig but it's up for a prize for the FFW, and has no ram.


----------



## mitchbowman

i was going to get it going 
but i cant get windows on it 
ill try again tomorrow


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Mitch, your folding team rank is 666


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

*sigh*

Swapped out my 2GB GTX460s for a pair of GTX470s in my main rig to get that up and folding (not that the 460s can't, it's just that I need to test the 470s anyway, and it seemed like a good opportunity...)

However - swap cards, force driver to GTX470 instead of Std. VGA, reboot... all seems happy. Reboot _again_ to put my CPU back to 3.8GHz... nothing on the screen. Nothing. No POST beeps saying the cards aren't working. HDD activity light flickers like it's loading Windows, but screens are all in standby.







CMOS reset does nothing (didn't think it would) these are Asus cards... anyone know of Asus 470/Gigabyte X58 incompatibilities?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Mitch, your folding team rank is 666



















YAY i want to stay there 
i might just stop folding so i can stay as 666


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


*sigh*

Swapped out my 2GB GTX460s for a pair of GTX470s in my main rig to get that up and folding (not that the 460s can't, it's just that I need to test the 470s anyway, and it seemed like a good opportunity...)

However - swap cards, force driver to GTX470 instead of Std. VGA, reboot... all seems happy. Reboot _again_ to put my CPU back to 3.8GHz... nothing on the screen. Nothing. No POST beeps saying the cards aren't working. HDD activity light flickers like it's loading Windows, but screens are all in standby.







CMOS reset does nothing (didn't think it would) these are Asus cards... anyone know of Asus 470/Gigabyte X58 incompatibilities?


What do you mean by force driver? You shouldn't have to do that as far as I know









As far as I know there are no incompatibilities between X58 and Asus 470's, I don't see any reason why there would be to be honest with you, double check all 6Pin power cables, reseat cards?

Or try a single card, then add another and see if it works, could be a duff card messing it up possibly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


YAY i want to stay there 
i might just stop folding so i can stay as 666










If you just stop folding you'll go down







, you'd have to do a lot of precise calculations with PPD to stay at 666


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


What do you mean by force driver? You shouldn't have to do that as far as I know









As far as I know there are no incompatibilities between X58 and Asus 470's, I don't see any reason why there would be to be honest with you, double check all 6Pin power cables, reseat cards?

Or try a single card, then add another and see if it works, could be a duff card messing it up possibly.


Cards listed as Std. VGA driver in Device Manager. As Windows is happy with 'Std VGA driver', it doesn't try looking for any others - hence, tell Windows to stop being so stupid and use the 258.96 drivers which are already on there. Done it loads of times when swapping between my GTX460s as Windows likes finding one and thinking the other is 'Std VGA'. Checked all the card seatings, cables etc. Will try single card. :/

Should have done this a week ago, when it was still in 7 day distance selling returns period. Ah well, if the card is duff, it's within the 28 day DOA period.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


If you just stop folding you'll go down







, you'd have to do a lot of precise calculations with PPD to stay at 666










i think i can stay there if i only fold on my 5850 
its about 1k ppd


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

One card gives me a solid teal coloured screen as a Windows desktop... hm.

GTX460s are back in. Lets hope it's not hosed something else.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Hmm, normally when you put a VGA card in with an internet connection Windows will Auto installer the driver. I *always *make a point of disconnecting my ethernet when I put in a new GPU, as this can cause problems as it tries to use the Standard driver in some cases.

I swapped in a GTX465, without reinstall of drivers I was using for my 9800GX2, flashed it to a 470 and it's still detected no problem. I'd try uninstall, disconnect, run driver sweeper in safe mode, restart, reinstall.

The Teal colour sounds like a dodgy card to me though, did you try the other? Best to keep the 460's in now, we need that PPD


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Hey everybody! how's the folding coming along?!


----------



## mitchbowman

good 
ill have a 65k point dump in about 6 hours 
i lost 12 hours because some one turned my pc off over night


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


Hey everybody! how's the folding coming along?!


Good.







, i7 is on regular SMP with ~9k, and my GTX470 is giving a good 14k since 6AM thismorning to about 11PM tonight.

How's your folding SLI?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


good 
ill have a 65k point dump in about 6 hours 
i lost 12 hours because some one turned my pc off over night


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i lost 12 hours because some one turned my pc off over night










OUch!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Hi Drouge!









How's the folding coming along?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Good.







, i7 is on regular SMP with ~9k, and my GTX470 is giving a good 14k since 6AM thismorning to about 11PM tonight.

How's your folding SLI?



















NICE! Keep it up!







we shall ninja Boxxy









My folding has high a new all time high. Yesterday I hit a new high linkie .

I did wake up to find that the CPU just got a P6702 WU, *which makes it's worth 6k*, but takes 13 hours to complete... so that's not good. but everything else is folding like champs right now. I turned on SMP on my server *AMD X3 720 @ 3.1 ghz* so there is another 4k.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Hi Drouge!









How's the folding coming along?


Hiya Waffle









Where the hell is your fearless leader to update our stats?

Oh wait, he's scurred, I understand.









I think I'm gonna go make me some waffles.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Hiya Waffle









Where the hell is your fearless leader to update our stats?

Oh wait, he's scurred, I understand.









I think I'm gonna go make me some waffles.








































Just keep in mind who's in the lead right now...


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Hmm, normally when you put a VGA card in with an internet connection Windows will Auto installer the driver. I *always *make a point of disconnecting my ethernet when I put in a new GPU, as this can cause problems as it tries to use the Standard driver in some cases.

I swapped in a GTX465, without reinstall of drivers I was using for my 9800GX2, flashed it to a 470 and it's still detected no problem. I'd try uninstall, disconnect, run driver sweeper in safe mode, restart, reinstall.

The Teal colour sounds like a dodgy card to me though, did you try the other? Best to keep the 460's in now, we need that PPD










I've got what I can crunching now. 4 GTX460s @ 777MHz associated CPUs in those systems... but my 1090T seems to be getting better WU than my 920, which barely seems to be being touched.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


NICE! Keep it up!







we shall ninja Boxxy









My folding has high a new all time high. Yesterday I hit a new high linkie .

I did wake up to find that the CPU just got a P6702 WU, *which makes it's worth 6k*, but takes 13 hours to complete... so that's not good. but everything else is folding like champs right now. I turned on SMP on my server *AMD X3 720 @ 3.1 ghz* so there is another 4k.










, nice points SLI, keep it up









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Hiya Waffle









Where the hell is your fearless leader to update our stats?

Oh wait, he's scurred, I understand.









I think I'm gonna go make me some waffles.


I asked Zodac to go out buy a load of drinks, you know, in preparation for celebration.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


I've got what I can crunching now. 4 GTX460s @ 777MHz associated CPUs in those systems... but my 1090T seems to be getting better WU than my 920, which barely seems to be being touched.


Awesome







, What WU/PPD is your 920 getting?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

oh yeah and for those Boxxy fans, Who had more PPD than AvgWhiteGuy yesterday?! oh yeah... that's me....

Boxxy = in trouble....


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


I've got what I can crunching now. 4 GTX460s @ 777MHz associated CPUs in those systems... but my 1090T seems to be getting better WU than my 920, which barely seems to be being touched.


what flag are you using for the i7 smp * fah6 -smp 8* <---- that's what i believe it's suppose to be.


----------



## mitchbowman

i think i am going to take my cpu off bigadv

and just run smp


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


oh yeah and for those Boxxy fans, Who had more PPD than AvgWhiteGuy yesterday?! oh yeah... that's me....

Boxxy = in trouble....


This is going to get messy.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


oh yeah and for those Boxxy fans, Who had more PPD than AvgWhiteGuy yesterday?! oh yeah... that's me....

Boxxy = in trouble....












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i think i am going to take my cpu off bigadv

and just run smp










Yeah, you could eaisly get 18k PPD just on regular SMP with those clocks if you want.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


This is going to get messy.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Awesome







, What WU/PPD is your 920 getting?


Figured it out. No -smp flag (doh!)

But as soon as I start SMP crunching on the 920, one of my 460s drops off to 45-50% activity. Even if I tell [email protected] not to use more than 50% of the CPU.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

That's strange, tried restarting the GPU clients?

Also, stats update, we are still No 1







.

Great work guys, keep it up, we can do this









The Intel team are 1k behind us though, but we are beating Boxxy by a good 40k, and they have slipped into third place


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*











That's strange, tried restarting the GPU clients?

Also, stats update, we are still No 1







.

Great work guys, keep it up, we can do this









The Intel team are 1k behind us though, *but we are beating Boxxy by a good 40k, and they have slipped into third place*










Because they're awful.

I wonder if Avg and Mark went over to lull Boxxy into thinking they'd win easily, but they're really Folding for another team.









I wants more PPD!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*











That's strange, tried restarting the GPU clients?


I'm new at this, so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

, yeah.

I want moar, but I can't leave my PC on overnight, parents don't like the noise.









Also, Zodac, do you want a free 9800GX2? Pretty sure all it needs is baking and it'd be fine.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


I'm new at this, so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## zodac

No space or power for a GX2.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In that case it'll just remain on my desk with the other one for company, sad, cold and alone...


----------



## zodac

Folding freebie?


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

That did the trick, thanks Waffle.









Set it to 50% CPU again... and it appears to be using... well, everything. One core occasionally drops from 100% to ~90% for a second, then back up to 100% across all cores again.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Shall I freebie them all?

Take your pick









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


That did the trick, thanks Waffle.










Great! What PPD is the i7 doing now?


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Great! What PPD is the i7 doing now?










It needs to do a bit more to work it out, first.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Forgot about this almost D;

Started up the GPU client about an hour ago though, after it finished an old WU it download a new core and my PPD went up by 1000


















I only usualy get around 16000PPD on that WU at the same clocks..


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

You know, I'm still not feeling quite right so I may go and buy either a 430 or 450 today.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

oh man, intel forum is making a run at us. wow... they jumped up really fast...


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I stopped the i7. Every time a GPU finished a WU, it would come back up with the new one at ~50% GPU utilisation. More efficient to have the GPUs at full bore I think. (~15,000 PPD/GPU)

edit: I broke 10k!


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


I stopped the i7. Every time a GPU finished a WU, it would come back up with the new one at ~50% GPU utilisation. More efficient to have the GPUs at full bore I think. (~15,000 PPD/GPU)


Set aside 1 core for both GPU's, and the other 7 cores for pure SMP/bigadv folding.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I thought I had, unless you mean manually setting affinities via Task Manager.

I can't fold 24/7 anyway, so it's probably better to have the GPUs do the grunt work as the CPU deadlines are relatively close.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


I thought I had, unless you mean manually setting affinities via Task Manager.

I can't fold 24/7 anyway, so it's probably better to have the GPUs do the grunt work as the CPU deadlines are relatively close.



Hmmm, how about trying WinAFC to set the affinities? Worth a shot.









Anyways, we have a 1K lead on intel. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Hmmm, how about trying WinAFC to set the affinities? Worth a shot.









Anyways, we have a 1K lead on intel. Keep up the good work guys!










I think I've coaxed it into behaving. How well will be shown when those two GPUs next finish.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Awesome









We need HFM screenshots Paradigm!









Gonna try to sneak a GPU client onto one of my mates GTX295 at LAN, if anyone can make something I can put on a memory stick, an autorun of some sort, batch file maybe, that extracts a working GPU2 client for a GTX295, that would be so awesome









Might work on that tonight actually.

Also, Hai Baldy!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Awesome









We need HFM screenshots Paradigm!










See attachments?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Gets more than my 470







, very nice PPD







, I never realised that SMP takes such a hit though!

I'm thinking of picking up a GT430. Probably an EVGA one, here. Yay or nay?

Was thinking of this one, but is that single slot? Doesn't look it.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Started up the GPU client about an hour ago though, after it finished an old WU it download a new core and my PPD went up by 1000


















I only usualy get around 16000PPD on that WU at the same clocks..


I noticed that also on my 460s also. I don't know the reason for that increase, but it's a good thing.









On to the local news, one of my machines BSODed me 6 times since the start of this war. It's the one with a 460 and 2 450s, so my ppd will be cut in 1/2 while I'm at work. Good times.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Awesome









We need HFM screenshots Paradigm!









Gonna try to sneak a GPU client onto one of my mates GTX295 at LAN, if anyone can make something I can put on a memory stick, an autorun of some sort, batch file maybe, that extracts a working GPU2 client for a GTX295, that would be so awesome









Might work on that tonight actually.

Also, Hai Baldy!










Hai Waffle!









Even if you manage to ninja a GPU2 client on your friends GTX 295, it might not work right off the bat. The GTX 295's are notorious for not cooperating with FAH.









Of course, it's worth a shot. Even if you only get a single core working, that's a healthy 8K PPD.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


See attachments?


That CPU PPD is rather...how do I put it...ewww.









Are you sure your CPU is at 100% load?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*











Gets more than my 470







, very nice PPD







, I never realised that SMP takes such a hit though!

I'm thinking of picking up a GT430. Probably an EVGA one, here. Yay or nay?

Was thinking of this one, but is that single slot? Doesn't look it.



Yup, it's a single slot card.

I'd personally go for a GTS 450 still, considering it outputs twice the PPD that of the GT430. Of course, if you have no space for a GTS 450, the GT 430 is still great!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*











Gets more than my 470







, very nice PPD







, I never realised that SMP takes such a hit though!

I'm thinking of picking up a GT430. Probably an EVGA one, here. Yay or nay?










Nay, get a 450.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


I noticed that also on my 460s also. I don't know the reason for that increase, but it's a good thing.









On to the local news, one of my machines BSODed me 6 times since the start of this war. It's the one with a 460 and 2 450s, so my ppd will be cut in 1/2 while I'm at work. Good times.


















, hope you get it sorted, random BSOD's make me crazy









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Of course, it's worth a shot. Even if you only get a single core working, that's a healthy 8K PPD.










yeah, I'll have a go.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Nay, get a 450.


Not enough room. Well, not in my CM690II, maybe in Clemens after I move it over, but I just want a little single slot one to add for now.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*











Gets more than my 470







, very nice PPD







, I never realised that SMP takes such a hit though!

I'm thinking of picking up a GT430. Probably an EVGA one, here. Yay or nay?

Was thinking of this one, but is that single slot? Doesn't look it.


Definitely not a single slot card... The cooler is just too thick. Only one bracket, so it'd work if you've got room at the bottom of your motherboard, otherwise that's a no-go.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bakageta*


Definitely not a single slot card... The cooler is just too thick. Only one bracket, so it'd work if you've got room at the bottom of your motherboard, otherwise that's a no-go.












*EDIT: Sorry read Waffle's post wrongly. Thought we were talking about the EVGA model. My bad.







*

Yup, I also don't think the MSI is a single slot card. Best to stick with the EVGA.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*











Gets more than my 470







, very nice PPD







, I never realised that SMP takes such a hit though!

I'm thinking of picking up a GT430. Probably an EVGA one, here. Yay or nay?

Was thinking of this one, but is that single slot? Doesn't look it.


I've worked on the idea that if a jobs worth doing...







I dunno what's up with the SMP client.

I'm very annoyed those GTX470s aren't cooperating. I really can't be bothered with arguing with the retailer.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


That CPU PPD is rather...how do I put it...ewww.









Are you sure your CPU is at 100% load?

Yup, it's a single slot card.

I'd personally go for a GTS 450 still, considering it outputs twice the PPD that of the GT430. Of course, if you have no space for a GTS 450, the GT 430 is still great!










Um... it's not a single slot card! The Tech Specs say Dual Slot...







(unless you own one and know differently...







)

I know, only thing I can think of is that I've not folded before so I'm not getting 'bonuses'... and that I've set something up wrong. But the CPU meter I use reports all cores flat out, so... I dunno.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Yeah I didn't think it was.









I'll get a GT430 maybe, don't really need to be spending now though, I'll think on it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


I'm very annoyed those GTX470s aren't cooperating. I really can't be bothered with arguing with the retailer.










Argue with them! You paid for them, and they are not working. At the end of the day, it's not your fault. Goto the retailer.


----------



## bakageta

Yep, the EVGA would work just fine, but it's a preorder with no ETA, not going to do any good for the folding war... Then again, I'm all for anything that'll help us catch up, so go ahead and preorder the evga...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bakageta*


Yep, the EVGA would work just fine, but it's a preorder with no ETA, not going to do any good for the folding war... Then again, I'm all for anything that'll help us catch up, so go ahead and preorder the evga...





























This or this.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


I've worked on the idea that if a jobs worth doing...







I dunno what's up with the SMP client.

I'm very annoyed those GTX470s aren't cooperating. I really can't be bothered with arguing with the retailer.









Um... it's not a single slot card! The Tech Specs say Dual Slot...







(unless you own one and know differently...







)

I know, only thing I can think of is that I've not folded before so I'm not getting 'bonuses'... and that I've set something up wrong. But the CPU meter I use reports all cores flat out, so... I dunno.



Yup, just realized I read Waffle's post wrongly. Thought everyone was talking about the EVGA card. Didn't even see the MSI card.









Open up HFM > Edit > Preferences > Options > Check the "Calculate Bonus Credit" option.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*




















This or this.











Get both, AND pre-order the EVGA card.

Mini GT430 folding farm for the win!


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*




















This or this.










I'd go with the KFA2 card personally, bigger heatsink and bigger fan.

(edit)
Well, maybe same-size fan... Definitely like the heatsink better though...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Get both, AND pre-order the EVGA card.

Mini GT430 folding farm for the win!




















PCI-E Slots don't grow on trees Baldy









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bakageta*


I'd go with the KFA2 card personally, bigger heatsink and bigger fan.

(edit)
Well, maybe same-size fan... Definitely like the heatsink better though...


Hmm, yeah, I can get the POV one for Â£1 more which looks much better, but doesn't look very single slot.

Eh, pick one.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Yup, just realized I read Waffle's post wrongly. Thought everyone was talking about the EVGA card. Didn't even see the MSI card.









Open up HFM > Edit > Preferences > Options > Check the "Calculate Bonus Credit" option.










Done. Still only about 1500PPD, though.


----------



## 0bit

The Palit doesn't look like it's a single slot card.


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 









PCI-E Slots don't grow on trees Baldy









True, which is why we must make use of all the PCI-E slots we got.

I have an extra PCIE x16 slot. Quick, buy me a GTS 450 before the war is over!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Hmm, yeah, I can get the POV one for Â£1 more which looks much better, but doesn't look very single slot.

Eh, pick one.









I'd just go for the KFA2 model.


----------



## DragonLotus

Random but, when folding with cpu and both gpus, I get about 10k ppd. With bonus points in cpu. I turned off cpu so I could do some apophysis renders and boom, my gpu ppd went up from 3k each to 5k each. Which is still 10k ppd. Should I leave cpu folding on or off?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0bit* 
The Palit doesn't look like it's a single slot card.

Yeah, I have no idea. Also, just realised I just passed you 0bit,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baldy* 
True, which is why we must make use of all the PCI-E slots we got.

I have an extra PCIE x16 slot. Quick, buy me a GTS 450 before the war is over!









I'd just go for the KFA2 model.









Maybe I will!









Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DragonLotus* 
Random but, when folding with cpu and both gpus, I get about 10k ppd. With bonus points in cpu. I turned off cpu so I could do some apophysis renders and boom, my gpu ppd went up from 3k each to 5k each. Which is still 10k ppd. Should I leave cpu folding on or off?

I'd say go for whatever you use less. If you want to use your CPU to render more, do GPU only folding, and vice versa.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Yeah, I have no idea. Also, just realised I just passed you 0bit,









Unpossible.
 






I had 87k total for OCN 24hrs ago. It's more like I'm slowly creeping up on you and your stash of Hayley pics.









See you in about 2.2 days








If I can fix my BSODs


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Yikes, you guys are going to over take me


----------



## AMD SLI guru

*twiddles thumbs* oh man... the stats update is coming....


----------



## 0bit

F5f5f5f5f5f5f5


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Z is late.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

lol with things between Boxxy, Intel, and us... I'm trying to figure out if I wanna complete the folding rig now. that's an extra 56k ppd....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

As much as I say dont, at the end of the time we are aimming for the number 3 spot. So DO IT!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Argue with them! You paid for them, and they are not working. At the end of the day, it's not your fault. Goto the retailer.

I wasn't just gonna ignore it and leave them sitting there!







I wrote a long, detailed explanation on the RMA request. I wonder if they'll understand it?







I just find it weird that two are both dodgy. Bad batch, maybe?

I've had to pack up for now. About to head out for the evening. Might get one system back up when I get home.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amd sli guru* 
lol with things between boxxy, intel, and us... I'm trying to figure out if i wanna complete the folding rig now. That's an extra 56k ppd....

do it!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
As much as I say dont, at the end of the time we are aimming for the number 3 spot. So DO IT!

Exactly. This War is to help us get into 3rd.

Crushing Boxxy is just a happy bonus.


----------



## Blade Rage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0bit* 
If I can fix my BSODs

You and me both man. This FFW has led to so much quick and dirty OCing.
Plenty of freezes, BSODs, and video driver crashes as well.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
You and me both man. This FFW has led to so much quick and dirty OCing.
Plenty of freezes, BSODs, and video driver crashes as well.

Haha







I've not had any driver crashes yet (fortunately) but I've been working my GTX460 overclocks up over the course of today. 875MHz right now. Not that goes a whole lot faster than 850MHz. My aim is sub-50-second frames for my GPUs.







(I'm at 51-seconds with 875MHz...) but dual Fermi folding seems to play havoc with CPU folding.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you know i'm even more shocked at the Canadians.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

In a good way or a bad way?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

dang it... the more I look at the totals, graphs and PPD, the more I feel like I should just go to fry's right now...

I wanna win that Overclock.net membership....


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter* 
In a good way or a bad way?

Both!!! They are putting out more ppd than AMD club. who knows, they could be the come from behind team.


----------



## Blade Rage

Yea dude, 2 fermis and bigadv sucks. Also, 1 fermi and a GTX 295 is not working out that well either.
I've got -bigadv on both i7s in my sig, but I'm thinking of just doing normal smp on my friend's rig (borrowed blade) and taking the GTS 450 from my rig and installing into his. He hasn't gotten a bigadv work unit yet anywho


----------



## AMD SLI guru

yeah... I think waiting for Bigadv right now is a bit of a waste, Fast PPD is what we need so get that SMP and GTS450 ah rollin'!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
dang it... the more I look at the totals, graphs and PPD, the more I feel like I should just go to fry's right now...

I wanna win that Overclock.net membership....

While I want you to buy more hardware for [email protected] so OCN as a whole gains more PPD, it will be cheaper to just buy a year worth of that account.

And its random so even if you have 500k ppd doesn't make it so you win a prize automatically.


----------



## Blade Rage

Hey guru, if you were to finish the rig, would you buy everything at Fry's?


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
You and me both man. This FFW has led to so much quick and dirty OCing.
Plenty of freezes, BSODs, and video driver crashes as well.

I think I have a temp fix for my BSODs. I stopped folding on the EVGA superclocked gts 450 and it going 8hrs strong. I'll have to do more testing later when I have time.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
Both!!! They are putting out more ppd than AMD club. who knows, they could be the come from behind team.

Well, whoever wins it's an interesting race. (Although obviously I want this team to win...







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Yea dude, 2 fermis and bigadv sucks. Also, 1 fermi and a GTX 295 is not working out that well either.
I've got -bigadv on both i7s in my sig, but I'm thinking of just doing normal smp on my friend's rig (borrowed blade) and taking the GTS 450 from my rig and installing into his. He hasn't gotten a bigadv work unit yet anywho

Ah, so that at least means it's not me doing something horribly horribly wrong to get such lousy CPU folding. I'm not using the -bigadv switch, but it still sucks. Wondering whether it'd be better to switch to several smaller non-SMP WUs?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
While I want you to buy more hardware for [email protected] so OCN as a whole gains more PPD, it will be cheaper to just buy a year worth of that account.

And its random so even if you have 500k ppd doesn't make it so you win a prize automatically.

yeah i know that! but if we get first place, then there is a good chance!









plus, it's just more motivation to win!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Guru, slightly OT question - is that 4.1GHz 1090T with LLC or not? And how badly does the CH4F Vdroop?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Hey guru, if you were to finish the rig, would you buy everything at Fry's?

I believe so... I could do that or order from Newegg and just get next day shipping. If I'm gonna spend the money, I might as well just deal with the traffic and goto frys.

why do you ask? want me to pick something up for you?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
yeah i know that! but if we get first place, then there is a good chance!









plus, it's just more motivation to win!

Oh ok I just don't want you to get disappointed if you don't win a prize and spend loads of money on hardware, since there is only 2 accounts and 30+ members in Hayley team if this team wins.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter* 
Guru, slightly OT question - is that 4.1GHz 1090T with LLC or not? And how badly does the CH4F Vdroop?

Sorry I'm not hip to the lingo. When you say LLC, I'm taking a wild stab and saying your not talking about Limited liability company. lol Large Loop Cooling?

honestly, I don't know how to answer the 2nd question. If you mind explaining, I'll try to answer as best I can.

I'm not a super guru when it comes to overclocking, I pretty much just know a bit more than the basics.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
Sorry I'm not hip to the lingo. When you say LLC, I'm taking a wild stab and saying your not talking about Limited liability company. lol Large Loop Cooling?

honestly, I don't know how to answer the 2nd question. If you mind explaining, I'll try to answer as best I can.

I'm not a super guru when it comes to overclocking, I pretty much just know a bit more than the basics.

Not even close...

Load line calibration.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Oh ok I just don't want you to get disappointed if you don't win a prize and spend loads of money on hardware, since there is only 2 accounts and 30+ members in Hayley team if this team wins.

yeah I wouldn't be sad at all. The only thing I would be sad about is if we came in 2nd place, in which case nobody on Team Hayley would win an account.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
yeah I wouldn't be sad at all. The only thing I would be sad about is if we came in 2nd place, in which case nobody on Team Hayley would win an account.









Turn that frown upside down! That ain't gonna happen


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Not even close...

Load line calibration.

lol glad i just admitted my lack of knowledge of the question... still doesn't ring any bells to me thought.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
lol glad i just admitted my lack of knowledge of the question... still doesn't ring any bells to me thought.









Ask for a name change.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

OK, sorry.

Loadline Calibration. It's an option in the BIOS which means that instead of Vcore dropping under load (as it is designed to do to protect the CPU from voltage spikes) it remains the same at idle and load, but may spike up slightly during the transition between load and idle states. I imagine the answer there is 'no', then.









Vdrop is how much voltage the CPU is actually given, when you set a particular value in the BIOS. For example, my M4N98TD Evo I can set at 1.3v in the BIOS, but the CPU only actually gets 1.248v at that setting.


----------



## LiLChris

Vdroop







:

I don't have LLC in my bios, so I never learned much about it but I know how it works.


----------



## Blade Rage

Guru, I'm willing to fund a GTS 450 for your rig.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Ask for a name change.









Lol, "Sorry The_Manual, it seems I am *not* a guru with AMD, or indeed SLI. Can I get my name changed?".

I'd love to see what he says.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I've seen LLC enabled cause some pretty massive Vcore spikes on 1366 boards (which are dangerous when the CPU is being fed close to its 'safe' voltage) so I'm wary of it. Plus, Intel designed Vdroop that way.

I'm going back to edit my last post, just spotted I double tapped 'o'.









edit: Here is a pretty good look at the ideas. But beware the maths in it!


----------



## Blade Rage

Shifter is your i7 SMP PPD still in the 100's? When I said bad, I meant like I wasn't going to make the bigadv deadline. That HFM screenie was abysmal. Let's fix it for the team man.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:

request a name change
yeah... i wish I could but eh, it's kinda stuck with me. This account was from back in 2004 when I got my first AMD + SLi board with 2 6800's. Back then I knew a lot, but things have obviously changed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter* 
OK, sorry.

Loadline Calibration. It's an option in the BIOS which means that instead of Vcore dropping under load (as it is designed to do to protect the CPU from voltage spikes) it remains the same at idle and load, but may spike up slightly during the transition between load and idle states. I imagine the answer there is 'no', then.









Vdroop is how much voltage the CPU is actually given, when you set a particular value in the BIOS. For example, my M4N98TD Evo I can set at 1.3v in the BIOS, but the CPU only actually gets 1.248v at that setting.

AHHHHHHH!!!! I SEE ok well then I can answer the questions!

1) No i don't have LLC set in my bios

2) The Vdroop is actually not THAT bad. I believe I have it set at 1.5v in bios but on CPUID it shows up as about 1.45ish-1.65.

I actually have experienced Vdroop for.... forever, just didn't know it was called that.


----------



## Blade Rage

I use LLC on my 930 and it's been fine so far. Just keep your temps in check. Mine are pushing the safe zone, all over the 70s today.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Shifter is your i7 SMP PPD still in the 100's? When I said bad, I meant like I wasn't going to make the bigadv deadline. That HFM screenie was abysmal. Let's fix it for the team man.

I'm getting ~1400 now, but that still seems rather low!

Tell me what might fix it, and I'll tweak what I can.







(Since the 470s seem SNAFUd, I'll try taking it back up to it's encoding overclock of 3.8GHz. That'll help a little, right?)


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Guru, I'm willing to fund a GTS 450 for your rig.

ah dude!







thanks, believe me that's totally awesome! I will have to decline the most generous offer though. I have come into some extra money *Xmas Bonus checks* and am able to start the build back up!


----------



## mitchbowman

im said but i just killed a bigadv unit at 96% because it timed out and only was getting 2k ppd


----------



## Blade Rage

Ah fine fine. I was totally reggie to send you the cash through gaypal if needed


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Ah fine fine. I was totally reggie to send you the cash through gaypal if needed

Why not use that money and fix up your rig? Its going to the same cause & team.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Ah fine fine. I was totally reggie to send you the cash through gaypal if needed











wow... Thank man! that's freakin awesome!

You save if for that ring you need to buy!









I'll post pictures tonight when it's completed! I gotta get back to work so I'll see everybody here tonight


----------



## Blade Rage

yo mitch was that the same one you were working on monday morning? or a couple days ago? i remember you saying you were gonna drop one at the start of the FFW.


----------



## Blade Rage

@Chris, I'm at capacity right now. My final config will be 2 450s on a C2D rig + 2 GTX 295s on my i7 930 rig. We'll see about the bigadv deadlines tho. But yea, it's not as if I've got a spare mobo with 4x PCI-E connectors like guru.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
@Chris, I'm at capacity right now. My final config will be 2 450s on a C2D rig + 2 GTX 295s on my i7 930 rig. We'll see about the bigadv deadlines tho. But yea, it's not as if I've got a spare mobo with 4x PCI-E connectors like guru.

Thats why I said use the money for your rig, you can upgrade your mobo.


----------



## mitchbowman

yeah it was the same one but i lost 12 hours on it and ran over the deadline
so im back on smp now


----------



## Blade Rage

@mitch oh ic, yea i think I'll throw the 450 into borrowed blade for now and take the bigadv off of that 920. what kinda smp ppd are you getting then?

Chris, my next upgrades will be at xmas. I don't really want a new i7 mobo as this 930 is having a hard enough time feeding the gpu's and doing bigadv Going to throw a 450 into my sister's rig. Also gonna take my cousin's rig and throw a 450 into that. She doesn't really use the pc anyways (no internet), so I'm gonna give her an older amd system to replace it.

After the engagement ring I might pursue a 4x GTS 450 rig like guru has.


----------



## mitchbowman

ill see what ppd i can get with this unit ( 6041 ) it better get good ppd
i was getting 10-15k with the 6701 units


----------



## Blade Rage

shifter what kind of % utilization do you see in windows task manager?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I... I.... I believe you have my stapler


----------



## zodac

And my pencil!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
AHHHHHHH!!!! I SEE ok well then I can answer the questions!

1) No i don't have LLC set in my bios

2) The Vdroop is actually not THAT bad. I believe I have it set at 1.5v in bios but on CPUID it shows up as about 1.45ish-1.65.

I actually have experienced Vdroop for.... forever, just didn't know it was called that.

Ah, OK, 1.5v set in BIOS. Good, so My 4.2GHz attempt isn't as off as I feared it might be. Thanks, guru!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
I use LLC on my 930 and it's been fine so far. Just keep your temps in check. Mine are pushing the safe zone, all over the 70s today.

It's more the voltage spikes that are the danger, but only if you're already playing in the 1.4-1.45v range on Core i7 CPUs.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
shifter what kind of % utilization do you see in windows task manager?

100%. Every core is flat out. Set the GPU process affinities to core 7, and turned off core 7 affinity for the CPU SMP process.


----------



## Blade Rage

The SMP WU you were working on in the screenie seemed good. I was once having problems where I got standard unicore WU's. Not sure why your PPD is bad. Maybe Zodac can help?


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Any suggestions received, but the GPUs seem to be doing a good job of hammering through WUs at the minute. Can't say 60k PPD sounds bad.







Of course, the greater the better...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

My lord too many posts for my phone to deal with









Good to see everyone is up and running still, and thinking of expanding even more!









We are still number one, keep up the awesome work guys, we are doing great!









i'll be staying awake for the update, but if someone could post here in plain text the midnight update it'd be appreciated. iPhones don't like google docs









Sadly I'll get very few points in tomorrow if any, I'll try to leave it on when I'm at work but I gotta install new SSD's, setup a RAID array, reinstall windows and all my programs throw some clothes and stuff in a bag and a couple of monitors, for LAN for departure on Thursday, should be folding overnight tomorrow though, so it's not all bad. I'll actually get more points In than I normally would thinking about that









Black ops is so much better than MW2, I love it, best part about having a non primary folding card is I can game without any PPD loss


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Black ops is so much better than MW2, I love it, best part about having a non primary folding card is I can game without any PPD loss



















Is it really that good? Everyone of my BookFace friends has a status involving OMG! blckOPS! or some such nonsense, and I just want to shout "grow a brain and PLAY FALLOUT!" at them









ps. the 9600GT is in







rig is open and pointing out of the window, at almost freezing ambient temps. I am pulling 44K PPD. the fanless card is at 30 degrees. woop. Over and out for the night


----------



## SmokinWaffle

44k









BO is good, it goes back to a very similar style to COD4 and is so much more enjoyable to play than MW2 was (and I have >400 hours of that). There are a few teething issues as I'm sure you've heard with random lag on some systems, even I get a pause for ~2 seconds every now and then (no lag though). Sure they will be patched in due course.

Having dedicated servers back is nice too, although I did like meeting different people each game in MW2, it's nice just to get in and stay in a game without any hassle. Another great addition is the Combat Training, where you can have up to 11 bots for different gametypes and different difficulties, which kept me occupied for a few hours









Touchscreen on my phone keeps cutting out, gah, excuse any errors.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
44k









44K is with that, and 2 quad SMPs and 2 450's, and a PS3









if my toaster could fold, it would be doing it right now









I might have to give BO a look; I'll play it on a mates eughh... xbox, before committing though


----------



## SmokinWaffle

PPD...









Yeah give it a go, if you liked COD4, you'll love it. And it has a theater mode which is so awesome as there were many time I did epic things and didn't record them in COD4/MW2.









Also check out my phone background:

















, update in about 15 minutes


----------



## Drogue

Hey Waffle.









Where did you guys go? It's a bit dusty behind us...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Where did you guys go? *It's a bit dusty behind us..*.


Which is why you can't see us charging up to you.

Don't worry, next update (in 12hrs, because I'll be sleeping for the next update







), we'll be ahead again.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Which is why you can't see us charging up to you.

Don't worry, next update (in 12hrs, because I'll be sleeping for the next update







), we'll be ahead again.












Oh don't worry, I'm not worried.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


PPD...









Yeah give it a go, if you liked COD4, you'll love it. And it has a theater mode which is so awesome as there were many time I did epic things and didn't record them in COD4/MW2.









Also check out my phone background:

















, update in about 15 minutes


----------



## zodac

Wait... Waffle is stealing your pic!









His friends will think that's *his* photographic skills!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hahaha

well i just got home from driving in the worst traffic ever. 2 hours of bumper 2 bumper to pick up 2 more GTS 450's. Fry's wasn't having the GTS450s on sale anymore and @ $130 each, i felt like i was getting ripped when on the Egg i can get them for $100 each.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wait... Waffle is stealing your pic!









His friends will think that's *his* photographic skills!


ppl are gonna wonder about that lego flash drive


----------



## zodac

The shadow makes it look like a smiley face, so instead, people will ask "What's with the robot?".

Then Waffle will say "It's not a robot, it's a lego USB drive."

And they reply "Oh.".

"What's with the lego USB?".

See how arduous that was?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

lol well he's gonna have to change it soon because 2 more GTS 450's will be joining that picture.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and 54k warning*


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

You bought that today?!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


You bought that today?!


maaaaaaaaybe


----------



## zodac

Lol, he ran out and bought them the second Boxxy passed Hayley in the rankings.


----------



## 13thirty7

0MFG!!!!!! i love hayley williams!!! so adorbale! sign me up now!!!lol.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Just don't tell anybody on the Boxxy team. I want it to be a pooprize


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


Just don't tell anybody on the Boxxy team. I want it to be a pooprize


We know.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

DAMN! it's all ruined now!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


DAMN! it's all ruined now!


Go buy more and don't tell them.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Go buy more and don't tell them.










I guess all the traffic has died down now hasn't it?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and love


----------



## zodac

And no queues either.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

... only downside is installing windows via USB thumb drive...


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


and love











Dude, seriously?


----------



## LiLChris

That still won't be enough, Boxxy is going to crush you!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


That still won't be enough, Boxxy is going to crush you!


we shall see... we shall see....


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


we shall see... we shall see....


Your going to regret it not buying more. /shrugs

Only making it easier for Boxxy to win, we are in 1st place now.








And Intel is right behind you guys, wait till they all drop bigadvs.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Dude, seriously?











it's just a very good photoshop... no worries


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Your going to regret it not buying more. /shrugs

Only making it easier for Boxxy to win, we are in 1st place now.








And Intel is right behind you guys, wait till they all drop bigadvs.


naaa no regrets... I'm pretty happy! new hardware =









we'll see what happens tonight...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

That anit shooped.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


That anit shooped.


*thinks* I know a few people at Rackspace... maybe I should give them a call and have them folded for 24hrs on their 4p servers....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

4 million in 3 days.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


naaa no regrets... I'm pretty happy! new hardware =









we'll see what happens tonight...


Were going to crush you thats what is going to happen.


----------



## Mikezilla

Go Boxxy!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Were going to crush you thats what is going to happen.


This.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


*thinks* I know a few people at Rackspace... maybe I should give them a call and have them folded for 24hrs on their 4p servers....


*thinks*

I know some people at Krispy Kreme...and, I won't give you any free donuts


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I start a new thread


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


*thinks*

I know some people at Krispy Kreme...and, I won't give you any free donuts










I know some Dutch people who might send over some stoopwafels though.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


*thinks*

I know some people at Krispy Kreme...and, I won't give you any free donuts










Ugh! The closest Krispy Kreme is rather far from me, we have to make a long drive to get some.
Which we do, but its not as bad as our usual 25-45min drive to Sonics.

Depending who is driving...I get there in 25 with my little Scion TC.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

sonic corn dogs= amazing


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm now I am in the mood for some Sonics, might gather up the group for this weekend for a drive over there.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


and love











Why did you go and do that? Im feeling a microcenter run right now. Gah my wallet is gonna cry.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Why did you go and do that? Im feeling a microcenter run right now. Gah my wallet is gonna cry.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Perhaps, but OCN will cheer you on.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Why did you go and do that? Im feeling a microcenter run right now. Gah my wallet is gonna cry.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Don't waste money, its not like all the Boxxy folders will be hiding in shame or talked about for loosing for a whole year till the next war. 
I am sure Z will delete the spreadsheets and hide the records so your name doesn't exist.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Thats why we screenshot


----------



## AMD SLI guru

lol well I got all my GTS 450's up and running, and now it's looking like about 110k PPD right now...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


lol well I got all my GTS 450's up and running, and now it's looking like about 110k PPD right now...










Pfft not enough, don't say I didn't warn you when Boxxy beats you.

You should go back to Frys tomorrow.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I might just do that... I get paid tomorrow...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I might just do that... I get payed tomorrow...


Paid*

Enough time so Boxxy will be ahead of you by a few 100k. 
You shall never catch up to the awesomeness that is Boxxy!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

man i'm just a tard now aren't I

*let the " you said it not me " posts start

excuse: it's been a long day...


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I r confused.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Paid*

Enough time so Boxxy will be ahead of you by a few 100k. 
You shall never catch up to the awesomeness that is Boxxy!










we shall see... when I wake up, 3 things will greet me:

1) the GF will have blueberry muffins freshly made

2) my apt will be blistering hott

3) Team Hayley shall be in 1st place


----------



## Blade Rage

So much for moving my GTS 450 to the borrowed blade, that i7 picked up a 2684 as well. Looks like i'll have an idle GTS 450







So glad you brought your 2nd GPU rig online Guru.

Also, eat an extra muffin for me


----------



## mitchbowman

just home from school








hows it going


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


hows it going


boxxy's winning.


----------



## mitchbowman

:O i just saw that 
what have we done *puts gun to head*


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


and love





















Boxxy will not be in 1st for long, *FIGHT HARDER MEN*


----------



## mitchbowman

ok now that were not winning 
i have every cpu and gpu in the house folding


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Don't waste money, its not like all the Boxxy folders will be hiding in shame or talked about for loosing for a whole year till the next war. 
I am sure Z will delete the spreadsheets and hide the records so your name doesn't exist.











Well my goal is to sell some parts and get my 4x GTS 450 rig up and running. Just seeing his post makes me want to do it sooner than later. GPU rigs just look so sick.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


boxxy's winning.


It would be the biggest travesty in the history of the internets if they win

Fold harder!

Nooooooo.... I wake up to a 6701 on my i3! sadface, but I just passed a million









Every cloud...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Every cloud...










Congrats!







, onto the next!









Also, *Any Hayley folders who are in the UK, listen up*

I have 2 9800GX2's to give away, one is EVGA, other is Leadtek. EVGA on is detected in Windows but not by nVidia CP or any drivers. Leadtek one works but gives UNSTABLE_MACHINE error and the caps squeal under load, was working fine before. Can't RMA the EVGA, but you can RMA the Leadtek with my help, but you have to send it to Taiwan. You can probably bake the EVGA one but I have nor the time or will to do so. Pay postage (Â£5), and they are yours.

I folded on the Leadtek one for a good 2 months, but then it pooped overnight and I woke up to Errors and squealing caps. Not sure if it will still fold, but whatever.

So I have 20k PPD to give away technically, just to up our PPD a little if you can get them working


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Congrats!







, onto the next!









Also, *Any Hayley folders who are in the UK, listen up*

I have 2 9800GX2's to give away, one is EVGA, other is Leadtek. EVGA on is detected in Windows but not by nVidia CP or any drivers. Leadtek one works but gives UNSTABLE_MACHINE error and the caps squeal under load, was working fine before. Can't RMA the EVGA, but you can RMA the Leadtek with my help, but you have to send it to Taiwan. You can probably bake the EVGA one but I have nor the time or will to do so. Pay postage (Â£5), and they are yours.

I folded on the Leadtek one for a good 2 months, but then it pooped overnight and I woke up to Errors and squealing caps. Not sure if it will still fold, but whatever.

So I have 20k PPD to give away technically, just to up our PPD a little if you can get them working










Does South East Asia count as part of UK?


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Does South East Asia count as part of UK?










LOL!. try to get both?







!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Does South East Asia count as part of UK?










If you pay shipping









The idea was to give more PPD for the FFW, so I'll see if there are any UK takers today. I'm off to LAN tomorrow so Today is the last day I can send them.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Congrats!







, onto the next!









Also, *Any Hayley folders who are in the UK, listen up*

I have 2 9800GX2's to give away, one is EVGA, other is Leadtek. EVGA on is detected in Windows but not by nVidia CP or any drivers. Leadtek one works but gives UNSTABLE_MACHINE error and the caps squeal under load, was working fine before. Can't RMA the EVGA, but you can RMA the Leadtek with my help, but you have to send it to Taiwan. You can probably bake the EVGA one but I have nor the time or will to do so. Pay postage (Â£5), and they are yours.

I folded on the Leadtek one for a good 2 months, but then it pooped overnight and I woke up to Errors and squealing caps. Not sure if it will still fold, but whatever.

So I have 20k PPD to give away technically, just to up our PPD a little if you can get them working










man i wish you were in aus 
even so if you cant find someone for them ill put 50-60 bucks down on shipping you can keep the rest


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


If you pay shipping









The idea was to give more PPD for the FFW, so I'll see if there are any UK takers today. I'm off to LAN tomorrow so Today is the last day I can send them.










LOL. how much is it?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Probably about..Â£17 - 25?

I'll let you guys know if they are not gone by when I get back next wednesday. For now, fold fold fold


----------



## mitchbowman

dose anyone know if there is any dead nvidia cards for sale or giveaway ?
i have a spare slot now and need to fill it


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


If you pay shipping










That would be akin to buying the 2 cards.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


The idea was to give more PPD for the FFW, so I'll see if there are any UK takers today. I'm off to LAN tomorrow so Today is the last day I can send them.










Well, hope another UK Hayley Folder will pick up on this great deal. We're so close to regaining our 1st place spot!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

It won't be, it will be Â£25 max. I can get a quote if you want, cheap shipping at work









I know









Also, just saw this image online, imagine the PPD.


----------



## mitchbowman

I need i need i need


----------



## terence52

!


----------



## mitchbowman

well look at it this way 
your house will *never* have a heating problem


----------



## SmokinWaffle

His CPU fan is blowing hot air directly onto the GPU's.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Flipped fan?


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


So I have 20k PPD to give away technically, just to up our PPD a little if you can get them working










I'd bite, but I've not got enough PCI-E leads, and it'd probably drop my overall PPD if I was to pull one of the 460s.

@888MHz, 460s TPF is 49 seconds...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Yeah, with slightly overclocked shaders, was getting about 9.8k - 10.3k PPD. GTX460 is better and much more power efficient.

Plus, you'll know this if you've ever owned a GX2, they run hotter than hell, at 80% fan speed, which is very loud, I was folding @ 89 - 92C,









Mine even got up to 104C, think this was @ 60% fan:


----------



## mitchbowman

how do you force nvidia cards to fold ??


----------



## SmokinWaffle

What do you mean?

Just use the GPU2/3 client and the appropriate flags, what exactly are you trying to fold on?


----------



## mitchbowman

it was an old 8600 i thought i would fold on 
i got it working with -forcegpu nvidia_g80 
ill see how it goes


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Yeah, with slightly overclocked shaders, was getting about 9.8k - 10.3k PPD. GTX460 is better and much more power efficient.

Plus, you'll know this if you've ever owned a GX2, they run hotter than hell, at 80% fan speed, which is very loud, I was folding @ 89 - 92C,









Mine even got up to 104C, think this was @ 60% fan:



















Indeed!

I never owned a GX2. Tried a 4870X2 out and that was plenty hot enough - would hit 96*C in summer when gaming.

I'll stick with ~16k PPD/GPU with 460s.









Wondering if I can be bothered to lever my 8800GT into a Shuttle case I've got and get that folding. No monitor for it, though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


how do you force nvidia cards to fold ??



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


What do you mean?

Just use the GPU2/3 client and the appropriate flags, what exactly are you trying to fold on?










You need to disable SLI first, in my experience. Except that you can fold on SLI'd cards when they're driving Surround, as that isn't "true" SLI.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


it was an old 8600 i thought i would fold on 
i got it working with -forcegpu nvidia_g80 
ill see how it goes










Ah right. Using that flag should be fine, they get about 2 - 3k PPD.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*


Wondering if I can be bothered to lever my 8800GT into a Shuttle case I've got and get that folding. No monitor for it, though.










8800GT's are nice little folders, about 5k PPD, but the fan is so whiny and they run rather warm, turn it up to 100% and its *vvvrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*









You don't need a monitor to fold either.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


8800GT's are nice little folders, about 5k PPD, but the fan is so whiny and they run rather warm, turn it up to 100% and its *vvvrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*









You don't need a monitor to fold either.










No, but I need a monitor to install Windows, etc.







It's currently an ATi linux box. Or it would be, if I had a monitor for it.







Keyboard and mouse would be a good idea too, actually...


----------



## AMD SLI guru




----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


----------



## mitchbowman

dammmm 
i want that sort of ppd








101k FTW


----------



## [CyGnus]

AMD Sli guru wowww







that is very good guess you will overtake me in no time lol and i bought a 2nd GTS450 thinking i could give you a little fight... guess not


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


----------



## Drogue

I see the top of a face behind the window. Is there nudity back there? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


AMD Sli guru wowww







that is very good guess you will overtake me in no time lol and i bought a 2nd GTS450 thinking i could give you a little fight... guess not


hahaha!









we'll see. I don't think I'll have them going 24/7 in the summer time. The only reason why I'm able to afford the electricity is because it's so cool outside, I just open sliding glass door behind my rigs and let the 50 degree air wash over it.

In the summer time, I doubt 105 degrees will help these computer parts. lol


----------



## mitchbowman

Kyle = AMD SLI guru


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


I see the top of a face behind the window. Is there nudity back there? Hmmmmmm?


wow... I'm gonna be scalped for doing this, but this is the wallpaper on the 3rd screen:

















I did it because i want it to remind me of how much I dislike boxxy and that she's *just like the team* is always watching.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


Kyle = AMD SLI guru


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*









I did it because i want it to remind me of how much I dislike boxxy and that she's *just like the team* is always watching.










I've got my eye on you SLI.










Moar Hayley!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*






























































i hope people already knew that


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


wow... I'm gonna be scalped for doing this, but this is the wallpaper on the 3rd screen:

















I did it because i want it to remind me of how much I dislike boxxy and that she's *just like the team* is always watching.










Hmmmmmm... that's one of the best pics I've seen of Boxxys. I'd think if you wanted to remind yourself of how much you dislike her, you would use one of her nerdier poses.

It doesn't add up guru, it doesn't addd up. All I see is big pretty picture of Boxxy and none of Hayley.

Just callin' a spade a spade.

Jus callin' it like I see it.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
I've got my eye on you SLI.










Moar Hayley!




























PLZ FORGIVE ME!!!!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
i hope people already knew that
























you know what's funny about that, is I meet people on Xbox live all the time. They become by friends and everything and the one thing I realized is I don't call them by their names * even some of my best IRL friends*. I call them by their gamer tags.

On here it's even more true.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

It's ok SLI









Hell, I know you love Hayley, she's getting all the points, and that's what matters









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
you know what's funny about that, is I meet people on Xbox live all the time. They become by friends and everything and the one thing I realized is I don't call them by their names * even some of my best IRL friends*. I call them by their gamer tags.

On here it's even more true.

Ha, I used to do that on XBL. You can call me by my real name if you like.

_If you know it







_


----------



## Duckmaffia

Boxxy









Fold for boxxy


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Hmmmmmm... that's one of the best pics I've seen of Boxxys. I'd think if you wanted to remind yourself of how much you dislike her, you would use one of her nerdier poses.

It doesn't add up guru, it doesn't addd up. All I see is big pretty picture of Boxxy and none of Hayley.

Just callin' a spade a spade.

Jus callin' it like I see it.










all the rest of boxxy's photo's I've seen scare the living daylights outa me. That's the last thing I want looking at me is this:


----------



## Drogue

Ohhhh come ON! That wallpaper of Boxxy is way better lookin' than the Hayley one you chose. As a matter of fact, Boxxy is just prettier than Hayley.

It's a fact.

Face it.

It's also a fact that Boxxy will crush Hayley in this war.

Face it.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
It's ok SLI









Hell, I know you love Hayley, she's getting all the points, and that's what matters









Ha, I used to do that on XBL. You can call me by my real name if you like.

_If you know it







_

Waffle! that's your name, and there is no getting around it!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Ohhhh come ON! That wallpaper of Boxxy is way better lookin' than the Hayley one you chose. As a matter of fact, Boxxy is just prettier than Hayley.

It's a fact.

Face it.

It's also a fact that Boxxy will crush Hayley in this war.

Face it.

*the cake is a lie*


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Ohhhh come ON! That wallpaper of Boxxy is way better lookin' than the Hayley one you chose. As a matter of fact, Boxxy is just prettier than Hayley.

It's a fact.

Face it.

It's also a fact that Boxxy will crush Hayley in this war.

Face it.

*GET OUT GET OUT*









Boxxies hair is really uniqu- oh wait








Her voice is really go- oh wait








She has a lot of talen- oh wait








She is very good loo- oh wait








She has AMD_SLI_Guru folding for h- *oh wait*


















Thread needs moar Hayley. You have tarnished it with boxxy pictures


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
*GET OUT GET OUT*









Muahhahahahahahahahahahahahaah










Going back to bed. I'll leave you alone for now. Be back for the next stats update.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
*GET OUT GET OUT*









Boxxies hair is really uniqu- oh wait








Her voice is really go- oh wait








She has a lot of talen- oh wait








She is very good loo- oh wait








She has AMD_SLI_Guru folding for h- *oh wait*


















Thread needs moar Hayley. You have tarnished it with boxxy pictures


















































I'm gonna deliver that knockout punch to Boxxy... I don't care if I have to go back to frys today or not!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Moar 450s?


----------



## Blade Rage

I've got my 450 idle still. Also, only folding on one of the cores of my 295. So current estimates are:
GTS 450 + 460 + 470 + 1/2 of a 295 ~=~ 52k. I've got bigadv WU's that will drop for ~60k each on friday and saturday. After I turn those in it's back to SMP on my rig so I can get the 450 and other core of GTX 295 rolling. Wish I had a better home for these gpu's right now,


----------



## mitchbowman

if it makes you feel any better guys








my wallpaper


----------



## zodac

Don't worry everyone... I have a feeling that _somehow_ Boxxy will be in last place later on today...


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
I've got my 450 idle still. Also, only folding on one of the cores of my 295. So current estimates are:
GTS 450 + 460 + 470 + 1/2 of a 295 ~=~ 52k. I've got bigadv WU's that will drop for ~60k each on friday and saturday. After I turn those in it's back to SMP on my rig so I can get the 450 and other core of GTX 295 rolling. Wish I had a better home for these gpu's right now,

WOW lol
does you rig look like this by any chance


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 






















I'm gonna deliver that knockout punch to Boxxy... I don't care if I have to go back to frys today or not!

That sounds like a challenge.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
I've got my 450 idle still. Also, only folding on one of the cores of my 295. So current estimates are:
GTS 450 + 460 + 470 + 1/2 of a 295 ~=~ 52k. I've got bigadv WU's that will drop for ~60k each on friday and saturday. After I turn those in it's back to SMP on my rig so I can get the 450 and other core of GTX 295 rolling. Wish I had a better home for these gpu's right now,









, whats up with the other 295 core?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
my wallpaper









That's more like it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Don't worry everyone... I have a feeling that _somehow_ Boxxy will be in last place later on today...



















Edit: We are just 5k behind Team Boxxy, come on, lets rock it!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Don't worry everyone... I have a feeling that _somehow_ Boxxy will be in last place later on today...









Really? Hm. Would that really be advisable?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
:
Edit: We are just 5k behind Team Boxxy, come on, lets rock it!









Don't worry, Smokin...we've got bigadvs dropping all through the next 72 hours...you'll be 10k behind in no time


----------



## Blade Rage

It folds just fine. I've got the card OC'd to 679 core. But I just can't take the CPU hit cuz of bigadv. She's a cruel mistress


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Don't worry, Smokin...we've got bigadvs dropping all through the next 72 hours...you'll be 10k behind in no time









Who says we don't?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
It folds just fine. I've got the card OC'd to 679 core. But I just can't take the CPU hit cuz of bigadv. She's a cruel mistress

Ah I see.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Really? Hm. Would that really be advisable?









Who's gonna stop me?









Mwuahahahaa!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
if it makes you feel any better guys








my wallpaper

































you should post that imagine in the here so I can snag it and use it on my 3rd screen!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Who says we don't?









No one did. You must need to go to the same doctor that Z needs to go to...the one who gets rid of putwordsinothersmouthitis









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Who's gonna stop me?









Mwuahahahaa!









Um...data captures, screenshots, and a few attachment-laced emails...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
if it makes you feel any better guys








my wallpaper









Hey...that's a cool Sonic the Hedgehog wallpaper!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Um...data captures, screenshots, and a few attachment-laced emails...









Oh, sure. You could *try* stop me. But you wouldn't succeed.

Boxxy shall be defeated, whether by foul means, or fair!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

*YEEEEEAH.*


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh, sure. You could *try* stop me. But you wouldn't succeed.

Boxxy shall be defeated, whether by foul means, or fair!









Did I say I'd stop you? Nope. You and Waffle need medication...or to start listening to some cool music...









Boxxy might be defeated. But, that's how life goes.

As for now (well, at least the last update...), Hayley was *still* behind.

Keep on firing up your rigs...with cold weather in the south, you might just make someone like markt power up his whole farm and open a window for cooling...

Then, you'll see PPD...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Did I say I'd stop you? Nope. You and Waffle need medication...or to start listening to some cool music...









Boxxy might be defeated. But, that's how life goes.

As for now (well, at least the last update...), Hayley was *still* behind.

Keep on firing up your rigs...with cold weather in the south, you might just make someone like markt power up his whole farm and open a window for cooling...

Then, you'll see PPD...









So you need *us* to fire up one of your Folders? Not my fault Mark isn't committed to Boxxy.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 























you should post that imagine in the here so I can snag it and use it on my 3rd screen!

i just need to find somewhere that will take a 3200x900 image


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
i just need to find somewhere that will take a 3200x900 image









Can't you pop it in a zip file?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
i just need to find somewhere that will take a 3200x900 image









Imageshack...


----------



## mitchbowman

that was my 3rd choice


----------



## AMD SLI guru

photobucket and then just post a direct link









heck i would make it my main screen...


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
So you need *us* to fire up one of your Folders? Not my fault Mark isn't committed to Boxxy.









I think mark not running the whole farm has nothing to do with Boxxy dedication...and everything to do with keeping his wife off his case for $500+ power bills. He said it himself.









I believe it was even in *your* section of the forums...

Reading is fundamental


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I think mark not running the whole farm has nothing to do with Boxxy dedication...and everything to do with keeping his wife off his case for $500+ power bills. He said it himself.









I believe it was even in *your* section of the forums...

Reading is fundamental









But selective reading is convenient.


----------



## mitchbowman

http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/9305/hayleyj.jpg
there its not the best quality but its ok
would look epic if you did some photo shop work (im crap)


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
But selective reading is convenient.









And a sign of delerium...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
And a sign of delerium...
















Or awesomness.

It's a blurry line.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/9305/hayleyj.jpg
there its not the best quality but its ok
would look epic if you did some photo shop work (im crap)

gracias!!!!!!!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Or awesomness.

It's a blurry line.

self-awesomeness = delerium

delerium = blurred reality

We really need to send you too A&E


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
self-awesomeness = delerium

delerium = blurred reality

We really need to send you too A&E









Already went a while back; there was nothing they could do for me.

So you're stuck with awesome, delirious me.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Already went a while back; there was nothing they could do for me.

So you're stuck with awesome, delirious me.









Am I? I think not.

I'm with someone... and, she's far prettier than Hayley or Boxxy...and has a better career ahead of her then either of them too.

Two words: orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Am I? I think not.

I'm with someone... and, she's far prettier than Hayley or Boxxy...and has a better career ahead of her then either of them too.

Two words: orthopedic surgeon.























That's true... but you're Folding here, and that kinda of implies that I'm gonna be around.









Unless you post while I'm not here. But that's just boring.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
That's true... but you're Folding here, and that kinda of implies that I'm gonna be around.









Unless you post while I'm not here. But that's just boring.









True...I'm here...for now...









Or...if I don't post...then, you'd be sad too...


----------



## mitchbowman

and if Z was gone....
we all would be said.....heck hayley would be sad


----------



## Blade Rage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Am I? I think not.

I'm with someone... and, she's far prettier than Hayley or Boxxy...and has a better career ahead of her then either of them too.

Two words: orthopedic surgeon.























Aha aha aha aha, back to the girlfriend's again. Cool story bro


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Aha aha aha aha, back to the girlfriend's again. Cool story bro

It is cool. I've waited my whole life to find a nice, pretty, smart, funny, wonderful woman. And, this girl actually cares about me because I'm nice and sweet and don't have to act macho to be a man. And, she loves the fact I'm really tall.

If we end up married...well, you all will have to miss me...cause, she'll be my #1 cause in life.









But, I'll see if she'll let me keep a folding rig or two.


----------



## Mikezilla

So, which Paramore albums should I get?


----------



## zodac

If you have none, go for _Riot!._


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
So, which Paramore albums should I get?

None


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If you have none, go for _Riot!._

If I have none but am a radio DJ where we have them all, list them in order of priority.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
None


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
It is cool. I've waited my whole life to find a nice, pretty, smart, funny, wonderful woman. And, this girl actually cares about me because I'm nice and sweet and don't have to act macho to be a man. And, she loves the fact I'm really tall.

Good to hear you are happy, there is someone out there for all of us and I wish you luck for the future!









(Don't stop folding though,







)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
So, which Paramore albums should I get?

All of them of course!









As Zodac said, Riot is a good starting point.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
If I have none but am a radio DJ where we have them all, list them in order of priority.









_Riot!_
_brand new eyes_
_All We Know Is Falling_


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_Riot!_
_brand new eyes_
_All We Know Is Falling_

Ripped in FLAC, now for down-converting. XD


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Good to hear you are happy, there is someone out there for all of us and I wish you luck for the future!









(Don't stop folding though,







)









Thanks. It's nice to be happy and have someone *that* special...been a long time since that happened for me. (10 years?)

I'll try not to stop folding, but if I marry her and she says "Honey, I really wish that wouldn't take up so much time from us being together."...then the folding takes a backseat.

But, I don't think she'd have a problem with me doing that an hour a week...siince she's gonna be a medical doctor.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Thanks. It's nice to be happy and have someone *that* special...been a long time since that happened for me. (10 years?)

I'll try not to stop folding, but if I marry her and she says "Honey, I really wish that wouldn't take up so much time from us being together."...then the folding takes a backseat.

But, I don't think she'd have a problem with me doing that an hour a week...siince she's gonna be a medical doctor.

folding laundry would take up a lot of time if it's two of you. maybe get an in house maid?


----------



## Blade Rage

Good to hear jck. Are you gonna pop the question soon?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
folding laundry would take up a lot of time if it's two of you. maybe get an in house maid?









I've pretty much done my own laundry since I was about 5 and could get on a stepstool to reach in the washer. I can handle more laundry now that I'm 6'6









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Good to hear jck. Are you gonna pop the question soon?

Well, the popping the question thing has to wait til at least after she finishes medical school. She can do residency and all that married, but would prefer not to.

So if all goes right, at most it's another two years...plus of course, contingent on her saying yes and me being the respectful, old-fashioned goober I am and getting her father's permission.

I know...don't everyone tear up at once...


----------



## Blade Rage

I'm thinking of asking this spring, wouldn't be getting married til summer 2012


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
I'm thinking of asking this spring, wouldn't be getting married til summer 2012

I'm actually in the exact same thought.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
I'm thinking of asking this spring, wouldn't be getting married til summer 2012


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
I'm actually in the exact same thought.

Well, I could ask her...but, I know she wants to wait til she's done with medical school. And, I'm not going to push it on her. I know she really cares about me, really thinks I'm great, and she is someone I know won't hurt me...like all the other women have done.

It would be 2012 or 2013 before I get married tho. But, I'm not gonna assume...I just take things day by day now.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Well, I could ask her...but, I know she wants to wait til she's done with medical school. And, I'm not going to push it on her. I know she really cares about me, really thinks I'm great, and she is someone I know won't hurt me...like all the other women have done.

It would be 2012 or 2013 before I get married tho. But, I'm not gonna assume...I just take things day by day now.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## Cole19

I've actually been engaged since May and getting married in March. Its very very rewarding. As nervous as you may be, its worth it....
Just wait till the timing is right for both of you.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm liking the new stats, guys; we're not that far behind boxxy


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Everybody is in love and happy, all the best jck, Blade, Mikezilla and Cole19.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
I'm liking the new stats, guys; we're not that far behind boxxy









Yeah









Hopefully getting a 9800GX2 up tonight on a friends rig, which will give us ~10k PPD more


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Going to buy some RAM on Friday. Going to get my second rig up and running. A 400W Corsair CX400 should be enough to run an OC'd 260 and a basic E2200 at stock right?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Yup.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cole19* 
I've actually been engaged since May and getting married in March. Its very very rewarding. As nervous as you may be, its worth it....
Just wait till the timing is right for both of you.

Exactly









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Everybody is in love and happy, all the best jck, Blade, Mikezilla and Cole19.









Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Going to buy some RAM on Friday. Going to get my second rig up and running. A 400W Corsair CX400 should be enough to run an OC'd 260 and a basic E2200 at stock right?

Hey...buy me an 1156 mobo, i7 875k, HSF and a GPU while you're at it.









I've got the HD, RAM and PSU already


----------



## SmokinWaffle

oshi, I just realised I have an Antec TP650 that's sitting in my room doing nothing.


----------



## jck

I have an OCZ ModXstream Pro 700 sitting boxed in the floor that wouldn't sell on the marketplace on here...

I think that's gonna be the PSU for my next i7 rig, if I build one.


----------



## Drogue

Where you guys at? It's still dusty behind us...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

we will see when it updates. I'm finished my 6k SMP wu 30 mins ago and will have 10 x 925 point wu's processed by noon. it's 10:40am right now.
dream on Boxxy


----------



## AMD SLI guru

*gets bored waiting for update to happen*

when does it update? noon PST?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
*gets bored waiting for update to happen*

when does it update? noon PST?

I think. Which would make it 1 EST iirc.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
*gets bored waiting for update to happen*

when does it update? noon PST?

Probably 30 mins.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Probably 30 mins.









YAY!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Where you guys at? It's still dusty behind us...










Can't see any dust...

Wait, maybe that's because we're already past you!!

*fingers, toes, eyes, all crossed* - 30 minutes we'll know...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Can't see any dust...

Wait, maybe that's because we're already past you!!

*fingers, toes, eyes, all crossed* - 30 minutes we'll know...

Hahaha. GO BOXXY!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I feel like I'm on the price is right, waiting for the $1.00 to come around on that massive wheel.

*beep, beep, beep, beep*


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I feel like I'm on the price is right, waiting for the $1.00 to come around.

A DOLLAR! /caps.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm still fearful of Team Intel. I've been focused on Boxxy that those guys over there could total just drop -bigadv at this point.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I'm still fearful of Team Intel. I've been focused on Boxxy that those guys over there could total just drop -bigadv at this point.

I think this is an amazing competition for all of us. It's easily going to be a 3 way race.


----------



## omega17

Fear no-one!

For we are Team Hayley


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Fear no-one!

For we are Team Hayley


----------



## AMD SLI guru

completely! the reason why I built my folding rigs to only do GPU folding is because Bigadv didn't seem worth it because of the time it takes to do 1 unit * 2 days *. For that reason a 75000 WU is only worth half that in PPD... so effectively you're only doing 37.5K ppd.

with GPU's it's a constant flow of Points and over 2 days, my 1 gpu rig does 106K... so i just went that way. Cost wise... they are about the same.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and according to my stats, I dropped 28.2k in 6 hours... that's a pretty nice boost to our team!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
completely! the reason why I built my folding rigs to only do GPU folding is because Bigadv didn't seem worth it because of the time it takes to do 1 unit * 2 days *. For that reason a 75000 WU is only worth half that in PPD... so effectively you're only doing 37.5K ppd.

with GPU's it's a constant flow of Points and over 2 days, my 1 gpu rig does 106K... so i just went that way. Cost wise... they are about the same.

Plus you don't nerdrage and throw your rig out the window if you lose a WU


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Plus you don't nerdrage and throw your rig out the window if you lose a WU









Yeah, this.


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
Yeah, this.

Yo mike,
How did you get that avatar?

My friend made that last year!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Yo mike,
How did you get that avatar?

My friend made that last year!

I stumbled upon it about 6 - 8 months ago. I don't remember where, but because my college's mascot is a tiger and it pretty much describes me I fell in love. XD

Give your friend kudos.


----------



## omega17

Yo SKI_VT,

why haven't you folded anymore since the first update







??


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Yo SKI_VT,

why haven't you folded anymore since the first update







??

Oooooooooooo busted!


----------



## omega17

Did I mention I've got another 450 arriving on Friday?










I'm going to be giving my 9600GT away as well. I'll make thread for it in this forum including a picture, coz it's seen better days, and is involuntarily fanless, but does the job







Someone might want to mop up the 3-5K PPD


----------



## AMD SLI guru

lol well I've done the mopping up part.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
lol well I've done the mopping up part.










Bah~!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

You've GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! We're loosing by 2k!?!?!?!?! THAT'S IT?!

*checks bank account* Looks like I'm building another farm...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
You've GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! We're loosing by 2k!?!?!?!?! THAT'S IT?!

1.5k.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
You've GOT TO BE KIDDING ME! We're loosing by 2k!?!?!?!?! THAT'S IT?!

Muahahahaha.


----------



## omega17

That's because of my P6701 WU










RAGE!!!










Not got a small lonely slot for a hot-tempered 9600GT in there have you?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
That's because of my P6701 WU










RAGE!!!










Not got a small lonely slot for a hot-tempered 9600GT in there have you?









i do but it will soon be filled with 2 more GTS450's


----------



## jck

I predict...2 bigadvs for Boxxy soon...


----------



## Finrond

We need to get the 7 or so people that have 0 points so far to at least fold something!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

^agreed

this is a closer race than I figured it would be...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
We need to get the 7 or so people that have 0 points so far to at least fold something!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
^agreed

this is a closer race than I figured it would be...

Captain Waffle... time to start PMing I think.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Captain Waffle... time to start PMing I think.









Good idea! I'll PM markt and send him $100 for the light bill, and have him power up the entire farm now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Good idea! I'll PM markt and send him $100 for the light bill, and have him power up the entire farm now.









Smart man; get on it.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Smart man; get on it.

You should send $10 to markt too, Z


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
You should send $10 to markt too, Z









If I had money to spend it'd be going on a couple of GTS 450s for yours truly...

And a new motherboard to fit them.

And a new PSU to power then.

And a case to put them in.

And a proper cooler instead of this horrid Dell thing.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
if i had money to spend it'd be going on a couple of gts 450s for yours truly...

And a new motherboard to fit them.

And a new psu to power then.

And a case to put them in.

And a proper cooler instead of this horrid dell thing.

lol dells!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
i do but it will soon be filled with 2 more GTS450's

Pfft I told you to get more, but you don't listen.

When Boxxy wins you will be hiding in shame for not buying more 450s!
The joy of laughing at you for loosing will be great!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If I had money to spend it'd be going on a couple of GTS 450s for yours truly...

And a new motherboard to fit them.

And a new PSU to power then.

And a case to put them in.

And a proper cooler instead of this horrid Dell thing.

You know...once upon a time...if you had asked nice...you would have had a power supply









But now, I got uses for it...plus, I don't know if a USA power supply would work there.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Could you fit a socket 775 cooler other than the dell thing z?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
You know...once upon a time...if you had asked nice...you would have had a power supply









But now, I got uses for it...plus, I don't know if a USA power supply would work there.









If that use is for a Folding rig, I don't mind.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Could you fit a socket 775 cooler other than the dell thing z?

Don't think so; the CPU is in at an angle, not like in most motherboards.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
If I had money to spend it'd be going on a couple of GTS 450s for yours truly...

And a new motherboard to fit them.

*And a new PSU to power then.*

*And a case to put them in.*

And a proper cooler instead of this horrid Dell thing.

I've got a beat up Mystique 631 case, and a old 450W PSU lying around









Lets make a "dells suck, so donate to z" thread


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
I've got a beat up Mystique 631 case, and a old 450W PSU lying around









Lets make a "dells suck, so donate to z" thread









Maybe after Z quits folding *against me*


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Maybe after Z quits folding *against me*









Not against

_With_

The fact that Boxxy gets destroyed in the process is awesomesauce on a stick


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Lets make a "dells suck, so donate to z" thread









I haven't been here long enough to know what z has done for you all, but I all over the dells suck part. Where do I send monies to?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

We need more PPD!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0bit* 
I haven't been here long enough to know *what z has done for you all*, but I all over the dells suck part. Where do I send monies to?











I'm shocked at such an insinuation...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Pfft I told you to get more, but you don't listen.

When Boxxy wins you will be hiding in shame for not buying more 450s!
The joy of laughing at you for loosing will be great!









just think, when I go home, overclock the 450's i have and add two more tonight, you wont be laughing... you'll be


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
just think, when I go home, overclock the 450's i have and add two more tonight, you wont be laughing... you'll be









BOOM!

I heard someone get served


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0bit* 
I haven't been here long enough to know what z has done for you all, but I all over the dells suck part. Where do I send monies to?

Z is freaking amazing for setting up all this!

i think we should pool some money together and buy him and a friend tickets to see hayley sometime...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Maybe after Z quits folding *against me*









You went over to Evga, didn't you?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *0bit* 
I haven't been here long enough *to know what z has done for you all*, but I all over the dells suck part. Where do I send monies to?

It was all legal; I swears!


----------



## Drogue

I'm down for Z charity fund. Z, or someone open a thread. People can post what they are donating, whether it be cash or parts.

Z deserves better than that crappy Dell and he's done a lot of work here.


----------



## Mikezilla

We should all pool together and ALL go see Hayley.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
just think, when I go home, overclock the 450's i have and add two more tonight, you wont be laughing... you'll be









Only 2? Pfft wait till we get Markt to turn on more of his rigs!

You will be crying in defeat, while I watch and laugh.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Are we going to get Mark to turn on more of his rigs?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I'm down for Z charity fund. Z, or someone open a thread. People can post what they are donating, whether it be cash or parts.

Z deserves better than that crappy Dell and he's done a lot of work here.

Thank you, but I think I'll decline.

I don't need help to beat Boxxy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
We should all pool together and ALL go see Hayley.

Ooh... a group of OCNers meeting Hayley... *that* would be awesomesauce.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

Ooh... a group of OCNers meeting Hayley... *that* would be awesomesauce.









I *do* happen to have radio station ties. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## zodac

To Pennsylvania!

(I got the state right, didn't I?)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You should take a picture z, cause I have a few spare coolers over here








And if we wont do 13mil with the FAT.....


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Only 2? Pfft wait till we get Markt to turn on more of his rigs!

You will be crying in defeat, while I watch and laugh.









I've been waiting...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
To Pennsylvania!

(I got the state right, didn't I?)

Yes, but no. I'm currently in New York at college and that's where it would more than likely happen. Pennsylvania is home.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You went over to Evga, didn't you?









I have been to EVGA's site 3 times: 1 time to register a video card, and 2 times to look at i7 B-list motherboards.

I never went to fold for them...yet.

Z's quoted statement = FAIL


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Z's quoted statement = FAIL









Which one?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm saying, I dont like the fact that Hayley is 2K behind us.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
I've been waiting...

I'll PM markt right now, and see what I can do then.

I'm sure more i7 bigadv machines + 3 GTX4xxs per mobo will match your 450s. quite easily









BTW...you're getting how much out of that 450? 13k OCed?

Maybe I should OC my 465s tonight and push 15k each out of them.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I'm saying, I dont like the fact that Hayley is 2K behind us.

Well, I just pulled 10k more ppd in friends rigs.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I have been to EVGA's site 3 times: 1 time to register a video card, and 2 times to look at i7 B-list motherboards.

I never went to fold for them...yet.

Z's quoted statement = FAIL









you fail.

you said you were folding against z; OCN all fold together, no matter if you happen to have a strange desire to fold for a hyperactive eyeliner clad mutant









if you're against us, it must be for EVGA

once again, failtime!


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Which one?


















I give up on you...you need to learn to read English, not C++.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I'll PM markt right now, and see what I can do then.

I'm sure more i7 bigadv machines + 3 GTX4xxs per mobo will match your 450s. quite easily









BTW...you're getting how much out of that 450? 13k OCed?

Maybe I should OC my 465s tonight and push 15k each out of them.









Wut... you mean your rigs have more PPD then they're currently producing? *BLASPHEMY!*


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I'll PM markt right now, and see what I can do then.

I'm sure more i7 bigadv machines + 3 GTX4xxs per mobo will match your 450s. quite easily









BTW...you're getting how much out of that 450? 13k OCed?

Maybe I should OC my 465s tonight and push 15k each out of them.









both my OC'ed 450's are pumping out 15.5K.

They were cheaper and cooler than your 465's.

you lose again. Leave now, spare yourself more embarrasment


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I'll PM markt right now, and see what I can do then.

I'm sure more i7 bigadv machines + 3 GTX4xxs per mobo will match your 450s. quite easily









BTW...you're getting how much out of that 450? 13k OCed?

Maybe I should OC my 465s tonight and push 15k each out of them.









here, you can check my folding for me and let me know...

my stats in real time


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
you fail.

you said you were folding against z; OCN all fold together, no matter if you happen to have a strange desire to fold for a hyperactive eyeliner clad mutant









if you're against us, it must be for EVGA

once again, failtime!

Mwhaha! Support!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I give up on you...you need to learn to read English, not C++.









None of my work for next week depends on a complete grasp of English. C++ is another story.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Wut... you mean your rigs have more PPD then they're currently producing? *BLASPHEMY!*

Well, should I turn my blasphemy off?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
both my OC'ed 450's are pumping out 15.5K.

They were cheaper and cooler than your 465's.

you lose again. Leave now, spare yourself more embarrasment









I've never OCed a video card. I have CPUs. just never taken the time with a GPU.

So tell me...how did I lose again? I've had my cards longer...with the rebates I got with the cards, I paid about what you did for your 450s (unless you got like...Sparkle entry level grade)...and, my cards are heating 2/3 of my house now that it's winter on about what...550W vs ~2800W to run my central heat?

I got XLR8 GTX465 GPUs for $145-ish a piece after the $60 per GPU MIR and combo pricing.

Yeah...I'm such a loser. And you're so cool...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Well, should I turn my blasphemy off?









Well... yeah. If you don't mind.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Yeah...I'm such a loser. And you're so cool...









He admits it!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

^ feisty

well none of my cards are overclocked so it will be interesting. *btw, the GTS450s i got were 100 bucks each







. $30 mail in rebate


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well... yeah. If you don't mind.

He admits it!









Okay. I'll shut down everything tonight.

And sure...I'm a loser...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
^ feisty

well none of my cards are overclocked so it will be interesting. *btw, the GTS450s i got were 100 bucks each







. $30 mail in rebate

name brand OC from the factory performance cards? I'd bet not.

Besides, if i'm gonna get 450s I'm waiting for the single-slot cards and get a 6 slot mobo and fill that up and put an i7 on it and bust out about 100k+ PPD.

Or...melt a 1200W PSU.


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
^ feisty

well none of my cards are overclocked so it will be interesting. *btw, the GTS450s i got were 100 bucks each







. $30 mail in rebate

Too bad GTS 450's around here are all $160 and newegg dosen't ship fast enough or I'd get me one and help the Intel team bury both Boxxy and Hayley.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Okay. I'll shut down everything tonight.

And sure...I'm a loser...









He said it again! It *must* be true!


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It was all legal; I swears!









Well, I was commenting on the folding forum help. However after this comment, do tell me more.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
here, you can check my folding for me and let me know...

my stats in real time

I have one pc pulling in 43k, another for 30k and the last one pulling in 33k. Must find PCI-E slot for another 450.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
He said it again! It *must* be true!

Now you learn to read...go figure


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0bit* 
Well, I was commenting on the folding forum help. However after this comment, do tell me more.









I would, but a court order says I musn't.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Now you learn to read...go figure









Selective reading.









Allows me to ignore, and make fun of people whenever I want.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I would, but a court order says I musn't.









Someones been a bad girl.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Selective reading.









Allows me to ignore, and make fun of people whenever I want.









Hm. How about I try that til say...next Wednesday...
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Someones been a bad girl.

When has Z never been bad?









BBIAB...I gotta update and reboot the work PC...Hmm...quad core Xeon...I wonder if I can fold this thing at night...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Someones been a bad girl *it*.

Fixed.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I gotta update and reboot the work PC...Hmm...quad core Xeon...*I am going to fold this* thing at night...









Another fix.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Okay. I'll shut down everything tonight.

And sure...I'm a loser...









name brand OC from the factory performance cards? I'd bet not.

Besides, if i'm gonna get 450s I'm waiting for the single-slot cards and get a 6 slot mobo and fill that up and put an i7 on it and bust out about 100k+ PPD.

Or...melt a 1200W PSU.









have you not seen my EVGA cards and PNY? EVGA card is factory overclocked but the PNY isn't. I believe those are as good as they get as far as "Who Made" them...


----------



## Drogue

How many times are gonna rub all those cards in our face, Guru?

HOW MANY TIMES?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
have you not seen my EVGA cards and PNY? I believe those are as good as they get...

Your running caseless, you should have gone with these if they were the same price.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-341-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-521-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-122-_-Product


----------



## AMD SLI guru

He's saying I didn't buy the "Good stuff". I just wanted to show him that I did.


----------



## LiLChris

And they are good, I love my EVGA stuff even though one of my cards died...

Next time you buy cards if your going to keep running caseless don't get them with the stock cooler.








Unless its more expensive then I understand.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Your running caseless, you should have gone with these if they were the same price.

not for long. I just called a plastics company here in Austin to see if they had a 4ft x 8ft sheet of Acrylic 1/2 thick.

Good news, they do! I'll be making my own case for the 2 rigs. I'll post pictures of the CAD render once I've finished figuring out how I'm gonna mount the UV-LED's.


----------



## LiLChris

Oh ok.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And a proper cooler instead of this horrid Dell thing.

http://loldellternet.ytmnd.com/

Made it just for you Z

warning, I threw it together in a short amount of time while here at work, so its pretty bad.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
http://loldellternet.ytmnd.com/

Made it just for you Z

warning, I threw it together in a short amount of time while here at work, so its pretty bad.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

It's gonna be sweet!

the idea is to have only the main rig inside a box. the PSU, HDD will be outside the box. and it's completely enclosed. I'll have 2x 120mm fans blowing onto the system and 2x 120mm fans behind the video cards sucking it out.

It will go like this from top to bottom: Rig, Control bay, Rig

the PSU's and HDD's will go in the Control bay along with the Power switches, Networking HUB, Fan controllers for each rig and switches for the LED's.









Top that with some Clear coat UV-reactive paint and it's gonna be sick!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
He said it again! It *must* be true!

I saw it! It's definitely true

@jck, it's easy. I paid less, and draw less power, and am getting moar PPDz than yoo.

me > you

I can't make it any simpler for you, sorry


----------



## AMD SLI guru

watch that in action





that's just what happened. OH SNAP!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I saw it! It's definitely true

@jck, it's easy. I paid less, and draw less power, and am getting moar PPDz than yoo.

me > you

I can't make it any simpler for you, sorry










yes...you're so cool...go buy 10 more 450s...that makes you so hot...


----------



## mitchbowman

i have a big problem 
i now have 2 8k wu that wont submit 
anyone else had a problem ??


----------



## Cole19

I have a a 6701 that should dump in the next two hours. = )


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i have a big problem 
i now have 2 8k wu that wont submit 
anyone else had a problem ??


how long has it been since it's been finished? sometimes it takes a min. or two


----------



## mitchbowman

2 hours and 11 hours


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
yes...you're so cool...go buy 10 more 450s...that makes you so hot...









Actually, they make me cool, coz they run *ICE COLD* compared to, oh, lets just say, a 465









napkin?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Ye, the 450's are really cool








43c at 1850 shaders with 36% fan speed


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Actually, they make me cool, coz they run *ICE COLD* compared to, oh, lets just say, a 465









napkin?


i believe it's more of a wet-wipe situation


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


2 hours and 11 hours


oh man...I have no idea then. I would say shut down and restart the client's but you might loose the Points. Anybody else have a solution?


----------



## mitchbowman

ill try that
but ive got to go
be back bater today


----------



## omega17

if they're finished, then you won't lose the WU

restart the client, sometimes it forces them to fly away and be counted


----------



## zodac

Try the "-send all" flag.


----------



## Deathclaw

my smp client (5280ppd) won't work with gpu client (3200ppd)








edit: checking this thread http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...prove-ppd.html to see if i can make it work


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


my smp client (5280ppd) won't work with gpu client (3200ppd)








edit: checking this thread http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...prove-ppd.html to see if i can make it work


ATI cards are pretty bad at folding, they use large amounts of CPU and don't provide a lot of PPD in return.

EDIT: I should say the software isn't optimized for them.


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


ATI cards are pretty bad at folding, they use large amounts of CPU and don't provide a lot of PPD in return.

EDIT: I should say the software isn't optimized for them.


yeah, not what i meant
i meant that when i start the gpu client my smp client goes into stop
i.e. 1h 10 min for 1%
when gpu client is turned off every 6 or so minutes it advances 1%
edit: sorry for me being vague first time


----------



## AMD SLI guru

bad news everybody... I'm not going to frys today. I think I'm starting to get sick so I'm just gonna head home. I know I'm letting Hayley down.









good part about being sick is you have a good excuse to eat Chicken Noodle soup with little "x"s and "o"s in it.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


yeah, not what i meant
i meant that when i start the gpu client my smp client goes into stop
i.e. 1h 10 min for 1%
when gpu client is turned off every 6 or so minutes it advances 1%
edit: sorry for me being vague first time


The CPU client uses an entire CPU core, I would think just CPU folding would be better.

Having said that, there are ways to optimize the GPU client to use less CPU. I think we have some guides up somewhere.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


bad news everybody... I'm not going to frys today. I think I'm starting to get sick so I'm just gonna head home.

good part about being sick is you have a good excuse to eat Chicken Noodle soup with little "x"s and "o"s in it.


NOooooOOooooo!

The power of doing something awesome for the benefit of others will make you feel infinitely better than stewed chicken carcass juice!









partly joking, get better soon dude


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


bad news everybody... I'm not going to frys today. I think I'm starting to get sick so I'm just gonna head home. I know I'm letting Hayley down.









good part about being sick is you have a good excuse to eat Chicken Noodle soup with little "x"s and "o"s in it.


Oh here comes the excuses!!!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and that chicken carcass juice is soooo good too...

lol there is a best buy on the way home. I might just pop in there real fast... junk but w/e <--- get two of these.


----------



## LiLChris

Yea then at the end were going to hear if I wasn't sick I would have gotten more points.

What a shame to give up so early.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Oh here comes the excuses!!!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Oh here comes the excuses!!!










are you the pot or the kettle today?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


are you the pot or the kettle today?











Well he is your top producer, for him to let you down is major.









Its ok coming in 2nd isn't so bad, just be careful Intel is right behind you.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yea then at the end were going to hear if I wasn't sick I would have gotten more points.

What a shame to give up so early.


there is plenty of time to goto frys later and pick them up. plus, I can go home, enjoy some soup and then go up there after all the traffic has died. I can be there and back in 30 mins. with 2 more PNY or EVGA cards GTS450s. but right now, I feel like doo doo butter


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Well he is your top producer, for him to let you down is major.









Its ok coming in 2nd isn't so bad, just be careful Intel is right behind you.


and you too... fyi. being 1.8k above us isn't that impressive


----------



## omega17

Plus Chris, you're on about stopping altogether for a bit.

AMD is just delaying an upgrade.

Hardly comparable, really


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


and you too... fyi. being 1.8k above us isn't that impressive










Don't worry Boxxy team has a few tricks up there sleeve.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Don't worry Boxxy team has a few tricks up there sleeve.










and you think z hasn't?









silly Boxxy fans


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Plus Chris, you're on about stopping altogether for a bit.

AMD is just delaying an upgrade.

Hardly comparable, really










considering I've spent:

1) EVGA SC edition GTS450= $130 per x4
2) PNY GTS450= $130 x2
3) 2 MSI motherboards= $130 each
4) 2 AMD x2 560 = $70 each
5) 1 BFG 1000Watt PSU = $100
6) 1 Antec Earthwatts 650 psu = $70
7) BRAND NEW BFG 9800GX2 = $120
8) 2 HDD = 140
9) all the electricity 
10) ram = 150
I think a delay is just fine...


----------



## LiLChris

Gotta go for a while.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


and you think z hasn't?









silly Boxxy fans


What is Z going to do? Bring out the Pentium D?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


What is Z going to do? Bring out the Pentium D?










Not enough motherboards for that.

I'll just find random Folders and add them to the Hayley team's stats.









Don't push me Chris. I'm enraged by C++ right now, and that can make be do *crazy *things.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I think a delay is just fine...


indeed it is









Stopping to backup a Mac, however, is plain silly


----------



## AMD SLI guru

oh man it's good to be home... yeah no fry's tonight. Once I get home, I just wanna stay home.

anybody know a good overclocking tool for the GTS 450's? I'm gonna bump up these PNY cards


----------



## zodac

That's ok; there's always tomorrow morning.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

ok well the PNY's just went from 1566 shaders to 1782. looks good to me so I'll let that roll. It's a bit warm outside so I don't wanna push these too far while they aren't under nice cool air.

on a side note, I just got 3 of the 1298 point wu's... no bueno...


----------



## omega17

thats a decent OC









let 'em rip


----------



## 0bit

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us










yeah, welcome to the fold










remove advmethods if you don't want any more


----------



## AMD SLI guru

my reaction exactly...


----------



## zodac

Wow.. awful PPD there. :/

But... yay for science?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

lol well somebody might as well fold them. I don't mind but wow...


----------



## 0bit

What's worse is my 45k machines been frozen for 7 hours.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and just think... i could be doing this right now


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But... yay for science?










 For 51 weeks in a year.

This week is Down with Boxxy Week.


----------



## omega17

I expect you to be handing these out soon


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you and me 0bit, we are teaming up!

what are you folding with? I see you're right behind me in PPD.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


i expect you to be handing these out soon :d




















omg that's freaking epic!!!!!


----------



## 0bit

I'm folding with 5 gts 450s, 2 gtx 460s, smp on a Phenom x4 970 and i7 870. Both are stock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I expect you to be handing these out soon




























giev nao?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I dont think I've had one of those.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


I'm folding with 5 gts 450s, 2 gtx 460s, smp on a Phenom x4 970 and i7 870. Both are stock.


wow...You're folding with the same power as me! I'm with 5 GTS450s, 9800gx2, and my sig rig. <--- those are my main Point Makers.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

wow... all 5 of my GTS450s are clogged with the 1298pt wu's


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Yay, still in first place.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


wow...You're folding with the same power as me! I'm with 5 GTS450s, 9800gx2, and my sig rig. <--- those are my main Point Makers.


 I have a 50% chance of coming home to a frozen PC or BSOD that'll kill 45kish ppd. Well 30kish now, I just picked up 2 more 1298 wu on my 450s.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I dont think I've had one of those.


I think they just added these today. StarYoshi mentioned it in another thread.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Yay, still in first place.


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


wow... all 5 of my GTS450s are clogged with the 1298pt wu's



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Yay, still in first place.


Boxxy hex. -_-


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I dont want one of these WU's. Theres only so many times you can blame a fridge for hogging electric.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

^ and a Xbox


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


^ and a Xbox


^ and the TV.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

no joke, I have a feeling the police are going to investigate my electric consumption...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


no joke, I have a feeling the police are going to investigate my electric consumption...


Meh, if you're paying for it, they can't do anything. I'm at college right now and they don't give 2







oo:'s about it. (There would be poo there if the smiley was still existent.)


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Meh, if you're paying for it, they can't do anything. I'm at college right now and they don't give 2







oo:'s about it. (There would be poo there if the smiley was still existent.)


it's more about checking to see if I'm growing anything, if you catch my drift.









on the bright side, my GTS450s didn't dip down that bad. They are doing 8.5k ppd with the new WU's so not terrible. def. better than the 611 point wu's.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

just for Z


----------



## omega17

just finished a 1298'er, and got a 912









woop , that's more like it - almost twice the PPD and 7 degrees cooler

... guru, the image doesn't work


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


just finished a 1298'er, and got a 912









woop , that's more like it - almost twice the PPD and 7 degrees cooler

... guru, the image doesn't work


hu?! it no work?! ... i'm seeing it just fine... dang it.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


hu?! it no work?! ... i'm seeing it just fine... dang it.


Nope.

"Bandwidth Exceeded!"


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*











just for Z


Works for me, maybe 7202 isn't so bad.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

how about now?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


^ and a Xbox



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


^ and the TV.


Only one of us has a TV and the xbox's havent been on for over a week.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

curling iron?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


curling iron?


Hair dryer!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Actually, they make me cool, coz they run *ICE COLD* compared to, oh, lets just say, a 465









napkin?


Nah, I don't slobber over my video cards. I save that for my lady.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


i believe it's more of a wet-wipe situation










More like a kleenex moment, from crying cause I'm laughing so hard.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Plus Chris, you're on about stopping altogether for a bit.

AMD is just delaying an upgrade.

Hardly comparable, really










Hey Chris...let's just both quit together...we can play the new COD









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Yay, still in first place.


What? all our hot running video cards are beating the cool ones? Say it isn't so!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Meh, if you're paying for it, they can't do anything. I'm at college right now and they don't give 2







oo:'s about it. (There would be poo there if the smiley was still existent.)


I bet my power bill is down cause the AC isn't hardly running anymore. With it being about 38 at night and 68 during the day, the house never gets hot and at night the GPUs heat my house so I don't have to run the central heat.

BTW, AMD...I hope you get to feeling better


----------



## AMD SLI guru

thx Jck. I feel better now.

I'm working out some overclocking issues with my GTS450's. with these horrid 1298 Point wu's, I'm trying to boost the speeds to get through them ASAP.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


thx Jck. I feel better now.

I'm working out some overclocking issues with my GTS450's. with these horrid 1298 Point wu's, I'm trying to boost the speeds to get through them ASAP.


Good that you feel better.

I don't even worry about OCing the GPUs. I OC the CPU since it has to handle some of the GPU stuff. That way, it doesn't slow down my bigadv machine.

Oh yeah...if I have time tomorrow, I'm gonna try and move the 4.1GHz 1055T to bigadv under Linux.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Good that you feel better.

I don't even worry about OCing the GPUs. I OC the CPU since it has to handle some of the GPU stuff. That way, it doesn't slow down my bigadv machine.

Oh yeah...if I have time tomorrow, I'm gonna try and move the 4.1GHz 1055T to bigadv under Linux.










OoOoOo... that sounds impressive. I would do Bigadv, but i just dont wanna install Linux to do it. SMP is cool for me.

the difference in GPU from non-overclocked to overclocked was pretty dramatic. Almost 1K PPD increase per card


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


OoOoOo... that sounds impressive. I would do Bigadv, but i just dont wanna install Linux to do it. SMP is cool for me.

the difference in GPU from non-overclocked to overclocked was pretty dramatic. Almost 1K PPD increase per card


Heck. I'm still having issues with my 2nd GPU in that 1055T box. I might just take it out and make the box bigadv and figure that big adv every so often makes up for the 5k the GPU makes.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Heck. I'm still having issues with my 2nd GPU in that 1055T box. I might just take it out and make the box bigadv and figure that big adv every so often makes up for the 5k the GPU makes.


yeah for sure. what kinda PPD would you expect to get from an AMD Bigadv wu?


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


yeah for sure. what kinda PPD would you expect to get from an AMD Bigadv wu?


~58k on the low end, I think...and the GT240 might clear 6k tops.


----------



## Baldy

A mere 30,000 points separates us from first place!

Keep folding guys!


----------



## Blade Rage

Guru I tell you that those galaxy 450's are just fine. I've got one at 950 core, another at 990 core. My friend's 470 is doing 14.3k PPD on a 1298. Doesn't seem like too drastic of a drop.


----------



## Baldy

Bleh, wanted to add the -oneunit flag, so after adding the flag and closing the client, I realized I closed the client JUST when it was sending a completed WU.

I lost a completed P6701, means 1 day of work is down the drain...

Consider it a lesson for myself and everyone else.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Bleh, wanted to add the -oneunit flag, so after adding the flag and closing the client, I realized I closed the client JUST when it was sending a completed WU.

I lost a completed P6701, means 1 day of work is down the drain...

Consider it a lesson for myself and everyone else.










don mess with stuff in the middle of a competition!


----------



## mitchbowman

ok now tell me 
WHO LIKES WHAT THEY SEE ?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


*snip*
ok now tell me 
WHO LIKES WHAT THEY SEE ?


Only one? That won't save you.


----------



## mitchbowman

no dude 3


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
no dude 3

Ahh ok, looks like a # 1 from a distance, using my 40inch while I fix something on my back up rig.









In that case, awesome setup.


----------



## Blade Rage

When are you gonna summon this beast mitch? Also do they have UD7s in stock?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
When are you gonna summon this beast mitch? Also do they have UD7s in stock?

in about a months time Maybe less

ud7 link


----------



## Blade Rage

If you wanted to go full beast mode, get the UD7 and a TX950. Then for some of the 450's get the Sparkle One Single Slot GTS 450. With that board you can rock 6 without needing adapters or extenders. I'm still not sure when that single slot 450's coming out tho../


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just got a 1298 point WU on the GPU client... Are these new or something? PPD dropped to 12k D;

Last thing I need after missing most of yesterday installing this silver arrow then the BSOD's that ensued...


----------



## Blade Rage

Yea man we've all been hit with some 1298's. Look at some of guru's screen shots. All 5 of his 450's got the plague


----------



## GeforceGTS

Ah right, I should read back more than 1 page in future









I had to lower my OC too :l NANs within a minute so I had to drop back to 900/1800 at 1025mv...


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
If you wanted to go full beast mode, get the UD7 and a TX950. Then for some of the 450's get the Sparkle One Single Slot GTS 450. With that board you can rock 6 without needing adapters or extenders. I'm still not sure when that single slot 450's coming out tho../

not a bad idea
but if i do that i will go with second hand PSU, Mobo, Ram ect
im trying to keep it under 1k ( weeks pay







)


----------



## Blade Rage

Oh ok, do whatever is best for your budget then. You could just get the UD7 now and fill it with those single slot cards later, say buy a UD7 and 2 of those dual slot 450s. Then later when you got cash and the single slot cards are available pick up 4.


----------



## mitchbowman

hay
what about this board
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=14418
2x dual slots
3xsingle slots and $50 cheaper


----------



## Blade Rage

That's the same board Guru uses to great effect. Seems like a good compromise. Would you be running on stock cooling? Would you be overclocking? I've read some bad things about this board on OCN with people who've tried to go 4 GHz on a 4 or 6 core CPU.


----------



## mitchbowman

nah i was planing to stack it up with gpu's & hard drives and use it for a server/folding rig
so no cpu overclock i might put a h50 on it if i can find one cheap but thats about it


----------



## Blade Rage

then yea dude go for it. should be a beast of a rig with 5 450s


----------



## mitchbowman

i have a challenge for you blade
if you can fill one of these with 480's (7 (SEVEN) before i finish mine ill GIVE you my rig


----------



## Blade Rage

If I didn't have a $2500 engagement ring to buy I'd play ball







. I'm almost glad the single slot 450 isn't out yet because it's so tempting right now. Hopefully there'll be used 890FXA-UD7's by that time. I didn't see anything on ebay.


----------



## mitchbowman

what about just running pcie cables ?


----------



## Blade Rage

Definitely an option. I don't think 480's are worth it for folding. They do hold their own against crappy WU's like these 1298s and 611s. But when a 450 is fed 912s and 925s there really isn't a better value out there.


----------



## mitchbowman

do you think this psu would be good enough for 5 450's ?


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
do you think this psu would be good enough for 5 450's ?

Just to let you know, that is a terrible PSU.

But yeah, a good 750W PSU would be enough for a 5 GTS 450 set-up, assuming you aren't folding on a highly overclocked i7 as well.


----------



## Blade Rage

^ i agree on both points


----------



## mitchbowman

ok ill get a TX-750 then


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Guru I tell you that those galaxy 450's are just fine. I've got one at 950 core, another at 990 core. My friend's 470 is doing 14.3k PPD on a 1298. Doesn't seem like too drastic of a drop.

hmmmmm... if they overclock higher than my EVGA's and PNY's it might be worth it...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 








ok now tell me
WHO LIKES WHAT THEY SEE ?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I freaking hate my room mates friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's a freaking tool, thinking he's smart pulling my internet lead out of the router

















































:s ozo:


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
I freaking hate my room mates friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's a freaking tool, thinking he's smart pulling my internet lead out of the router

















































:s ozo:



















































YOU MUST BE JOKING! why did they do that?! I'll







for you


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

The guys a tool. Everyone time he comes round he finds something to break or mess up. My room mate is too much of a push over to tell him to leave.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

"OH is that a status update?! damn... just another false alarm."


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I also lost about half an hour's folding time. That God I dont CPU fold.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 









even Hayley is waiting for the status update

11:58am here.


----------



## mitchbowman

9:58pm here


----------



## AMD SLI guru

It's 6:00 am here, I wanted the see the update before I started getting ready for work.

You what you should do is put a shock collar on him when he comes over. any time he touches something or goes outa the " yard " it will tazer him.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Seriously, what is pulling an lead out of the router going to do hmm? Aside from making me lose folding time, all I need to do is reach across the stairs and plug it back in.


----------



## Blade Rage

so guru should we take off -bigadv methods to run away from P6800 & P6811? Or are we just running to 611 pointers?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Seriously, what is pulling an lead out of the router going to do hmm? Aside from making me lose folding time, all I need to do is reach across the stairs and plug it back in.

doesn't England have a bunch of crazy soccer Hooligans? you should say he cheers for Spain and watch the comedy unfold.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
so guru should we take off -bigadv methods to run away from P6800 & P6811? Or are we just running to 611 pointers?

i just took off my -advmethods flag's on 2 of my cards to see if I could get something else, and one of them picked up ANOTHER P6800.







That's 3hrs and 45mins for 1 wu.

we'll see if the other GPU will get it. it has 2mins till it's finished. On the bright side, I'm still getting 80K ppd.

O....M....G..... I JUST GOT A 925 WU!!!!! TAKE OFF -advmethods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blade Rage

There's no escape rahahaha!


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 





































Same costs what we have here in Finland, but it's just change $ to â‚¬ so cost are about 33% more :S That athlon x4 is 116â‚¬ here and cheapest mem's are 70-75â‚¬. GTX460 786 starts from 150â‚¬~206$


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
There's no escape rahahaha!

there is escape! take off -advmethods on the gpu's... i just got a 925wu on my 2nd card. I removed the tag and restarted the client and let it finish the wu. once it was done, BAM! 925 point wu came right in.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles* 
Same costs what we have here in Finland, but it's just change $ to € so cost are about 33% more :S That athlon x4 is 116€ here and cheapest mem's are 70-75€. GTX460 786 starts from 150€~206$









ouch. I wish you had fry's over there. I picked up 2 gigs for DDR3 1333 for 30 bucks. if it saves you any money, you could switch to a triple core proc. I'm running 3 fermi's on an unlocked dual core and my load is about 60% while folding.


----------



## mitchbowman

how much ram would you need for a single gpu folding farm
single 2gb stick ?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
how much ram would you need for a single gpu folding farm
single 2gb stick ?

yes sir! that's what I'm doing on my two farms. you don't need much, just enough to keep the OS happy.

To save even more money and hassle: I use a USB thumb drive to run the windows installation. I don't have to swap out CDs or DVD's, and any drivers i might need i can just go online and download them right to the computer. It saves a lot of time and some $$$.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Been folding with Advmethods on, getting 9**.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Been folding with Advmethods on, getting 9**.

really? huh... well this is a little weird. I couldn't get a single non 1298pt wu all night. I'll just leave it off for now then and see what happens.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Rank 1000










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AMD SLI guru

nice to see capt.! are you only doing GPU folding on 1gpu?


----------



## mitchbowman

i want rank 500 already








dam smp


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
i want rank 500 already








dam smp

no joke, with a dedicated folding rig, you're gonna leap frog all the way into the top 100 real fast.







hurry up and get that thing built!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
nice to see capt.! are you only doing GPU folding on 1gpu?

That I be.


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
ouch. I wish you had fry's over there. I picked up 2 gigs for DDR3 1333 for 30 bucks. if it saves you any money, you could switch to a triple core proc. I'm running 3 fermi's on an unlocked dual core and my load is about 60% while folding.

I bought thermaltake tx 775w yesterday for 160$. same insides with corsair tx950 + it's modular and 80+ certification site says it's 80+ silver







I think i was a good buy.

I need to buy 2xgtx460's and that will cost me almost 500$ if i want 3 years warranty on those. I need 2xpci-e x1 risers and those cost almost 40$ a piece.

I have PII x6,asus 780-v evo(2 pci-e x16),gtx460,gts 250,2x2gb as folder 1
folder 2 is PII x4 with just one pci-e and it's empty,2x1gb ddr3.

So gts 250 goes to folder twos pci-e x1 slot with riser and when i buy 2x460s one goes to folder 2s empty pcie x16 slot and another 460 goes to folder 1s second slot(where gts250 is now). one pcie x1 riser is for future upgrades to folder 1. Maybe gts 450 or 430. Need to test how those would fold in x1. If gtx460 folds fully in x1 then it's 100% sure that 450 will there too and i will order.


----------



## mitchbowman

i think i will run dual slot cards with risers
from memory they cool alot better and will be cheaper


----------



## AMD SLI guru

*thinks to self* i should prob. invest in some risers / pci-e ribbons to get the most outa my motherboards.

good thing I'm building my own case for these 2 rigs. I can see about designing something to hold 2 more cards per board above everything else.


----------



## mitchbowman

thats what im going to do








great minds think alike


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
*thinks to self* i should prob. invest in some risers / pci-e ribbons to get the most outa my motherboards.

good thing I'm building my own case for these 2 rigs. I can see about designing something to hold 2 more cards.

I have been thinking about my own build case too.

One idea i had was to build one case to rule them all. All folders fitted to one big case, just add different apartments for each folder and each folder would have exhaust of it's own, but intake would be same from large 200 or larger fans at the bottom.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
thats what im going to do








great minds think alike









yes they do!

I was thinking about it awhile back and couldn't justify it. Also I didn't know how much CPU power the added cards would need. looks like that's the way to go.


----------



## Baldy

Bleh, I've stopped my SMP client for an indefinite time. It has pissed me off for the last time.









After I get a new kit of RAM and a 1055T in, I'll start it up again.


----------



## zodac

Oi! *3rd*? Hayley would be ashamed!

We can't let those Intel boys pass us without retaliation!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
OoOoOo... that sounds impressive. I would do Bigadv, but i just dont wanna install Linux to do it. SMP is cool for me.

-bigadv is only available on Windows now. Just have the "-smp -bigadv" flags on, and have an OC over ~4Ghz (assuming you have a Fermi or two on that rig).


----------



## AMD SLI guru

COME ON TEAM! Let's crank out more ppd! We are in 3rd place!!! the hope for the free world is counting on us crushing boxxy!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oi! *3rd*? Hayley would be ashamed!

We can't let those Intel boys pass us without retaliation!









-bigadv is only available on Windows now. Just have the "-smp -bigadv" flags on, and have an OC over ~4Ghz (assuming you have a Fermi or two on that rig).

i didn't know that you could in windows. I htought it was only in Linux. I only have a GTS250 on that rig and I just got to work so I can't change the flags...

a bit of really great new for Team Hayley: I removed the -advmethods flags from my gpus and i'm back to over 110K ppd. I'm getting 9xx point wu's so I should scream through those asap.


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oi! *3rd*? Hayley would be ashamed!

We can't let those Intel boys pass us without retaliation!









-bigadv is only available on Windows now. Just have the "-smp -bigadv" flags on, and have an OC over ~4Ghz (assuming you have a Fermi or two on that rig).

You are talking about i7 -bigadv and PII x6 still needs wm workaround?


----------



## zodac

The i7 has 8 threads, so can get -bigadv WUs natively. a VM is only used for X6s because you need to fool the OS into thinking there are 8 cores.


----------



## Blade Rage

what kind of program do you have to write Z? I'm somewhat versed in C++


----------



## zodac

Yup... C++. Gotta make a program using Linked Lists.

And I don't know Linked Lists.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i've been able to do 2 1/4 9xx wu's on 1 card in the time i takes to do 1 12xx wu.


----------



## Blade Rage

That I can do. Are they doubly linked lists? And is it MVS or linux or what?


----------



## zodac

Singly linked; I input some student info from a file, and need to sort them alphabetically. And using Dev-C++.









Dev is cool.


----------



## Blade Rage

well if you need help or have questions you can ask me. no dev-c++ experience. but i've used MVS, xemacs, and gvim. i TA for a Data Structures and Algorithms course in C++ so I'm comfortable doing that sorta thing.


----------



## zodac

I might just do that. I've got the program compiling, but it crashes when I get into the sorting method. So if I can't see what's going wrong, expect a PM.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Singly linked; I input some student info from a file, and need to sort them alphabetically. And using Dev-C++.









Dev is cool.









I actually might have that exact program on my PC at home.


----------



## zodac

Handy.









But I'm not at the plagarism stage just yet. Once I sort out a load of OCN stuff, I'll go try some more programming.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

we need more Hayley to reinvigorate this team!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you know... if i take my GPU's offline for about 10 mins, I know I can overclock them to get an extra ~1k per card.

I just saw a stable limit of 2100 mhz shaders on a review..... omg...


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
you know... if i take my GPU's offline for about 10 mins, I know I can overclock them to get an extra ~1k per card.

I just saw a stable limit of 2100 mhz shaders on a review..... omg...


I know the SC version tops at 1875 shaders for me. I'm not willing to voltmod, but anything higher and I lose the WU









I wouldn't mess about with OC's during the war. Some PPD is better than none due to lost WU's


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
I know the SC version tops at 1875 shaders for me. I'm not willing to voltmod, but anything higher and I lose the WU









I wouldn't mess about with OC's during the war. Some PPD is better than none due to lost WU's









i know





















I'm just trying to think of any and everything to get more PPD. We're still in this fight and I haven't given up! Considering we have our own Bigadv's dropping, I'm not that worried. Intel wont stay in 2nd for long. we will pass them before long since Bigadv take 2 days to drop. the only thing that I know could happen is there is still plenty of time for another Bigadv wagon to drop for each team, so I want to drop as many points as I can now before they do.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

AMD and The Dutch are really close.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
AMD and The Dutch are really close.

I am going for AMD on that battle.


----------



## xd_1771

For a moment I thought my GPU folding was just plain berserked (seemed to only work on one GPU)
then I checked the config settings for both my GPU folding clients and somehow they had been reset... I was apparently folding anonymously instead of for my username/for Hayley the whole time








And now we're in third place, which makes me feel worse.









Fixed now though, ramming WU's at full speed now


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


For a moment I thought my GPU folding was just plain berserked (seemed to only work on one GPU)
then I checked the config settings for both my GPU folding clients and somehow they had been reset... I was apparently folding anonymously instead of for my username/for Hayley the whole time








And now we're in third place, which makes me feel worse.









Fixed now though, ramming WU's at full speed now










better late than never and it's not like we are out of this fight yet!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


For a moment I thought my GPU folding was just plain berserked (seemed to only work on one GPU)
then I checked the config settings for both my GPU folding clients and somehow they had been reset... I was apparently folding anonymously instead of for my username/for Hayley the whole time








And now we're in third place, which makes me feel worse.









Fixed now though, ramming WU's at full speed now










Your avatar is muchly appropriate









Indeed, better late than never though! There's a long way to go yet


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Your avatar is muchly appropriate









Indeed, better late than never though! There's a long way to go yet


lol, yeah, I'm doing it wrong







ah well, at least this happened mid-competition and I was able to get at least some WU's in in the meantime. It's a long weekend for me anyways due to Rememberance Day up here in Canada so I'll be Folding all day today


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
lol, yeah, I'm doing it wrong







ah well, at least this happened mid-competition and I was able to get at least some WU's in in the meantime. It's a long weekend for me anyways due to Rememberance Day up here in Canada so I'll be Folding all day today









Is it a public holiday in Canada? Never knew that


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Is it a public holiday in Canada? Never knew that


I think it depends on the province. Friday was made a pro-D in most areas so us students get a nice 4-day weekend


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
I think it depends on the province. Friday was made a pro-D in most areas so us students get a nice 4-day weekend









Veterans day here in the US. most people don't have it off. I work for a school so I do.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

and if anybody should feel responsible for us being in third place, it should be me.

I didn't switch over my GPU clients from the -advmethods tag and lost a ton of points. I mean when I woke up this morning, with all my rigs running 100%, I was only getting 70k as oppose to now which is ~112K. That's over 9 hours of getting those junky 1298wu's, which puts a huge dent in our spread.

I just hope that Intel and boxxy has the same problems tonight.


----------



## Drogue

Hello team Hayley.

I'm just poppin' in to see what 3rd place feels like.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Hello team Hayley.

I'm just poppin' in to see what 3rd place feels like.











ouch...

have no fear, Hayley is still here waiting for boxxy to fail like she always does


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
have no fear, Hayley is still here waiting for boxxy to fail like she always does

Hells yeah.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I have advmethods on and I'm not getting any of these nasty WU's.


----------



## LTDAkiles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I have advmethods on and I'm not getting any of these nasty WU's.


Says Team Boxxy member


----------



## mitchbowman

i now have 45k in wu that wont submit this sucks!!!!!


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i now have 45k in wu that wont submit this sucks!!!!!










Ouch! That sucks bad.

Why won't it submit? I've never had that problem.


----------



## mitchbowman

i have no idea 
it's getting wu fine but for the last 3 days it has just failed to submit any

Quote:



[13:18:54] + Attempting to send results [November 11 13:18:54 UTC]
[14:08:31] Completed 425000 out of 500000 steps (85%)
[14:18:17] Completed 430000 out of 500000 steps (86%)
[14:24:01] Completed 435000 out of 500000 steps (87%)
[14:29:11] Completed 440000 out of 500000 steps (88%)
[14:34:54] Completed 445000 out of 500000 steps (89%)
[14:45:30] Completed 450000 out of 500000 steps (90%)
[15:07:43] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:07:43] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:07:43] (171.64.65.54:8080)
[15:07:43] + Retrying using alternative port
[15:07:43] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[15:07:43] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[15:07:43] (171.64.65.54:80)
[15:07:43] - Error: Could not transmit unit 04 (completed November 10) to work server.


its been doing that over and over again
















i just looked its not 3 units its 4.....
THATS 60K


----------



## AMD SLI guru

wow.... this is not good...

I don't know what to say.


----------



## mitchbowman

i might just restart the pc 
and see how it goes


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles*


Says Team Boxxy member










Look at my PPD for the last week or so. all 912's or 925's.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i might just restart the pc 
and see how it goes


oh man... *crosses Fingers* we need those points... plz work plz work


----------



## omega17

mitch have you tried the "-send all" flag?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

you should PM that to him.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you should PM that to him.


duly noted


----------



## omega17

woo, I just dropped that 7202pt bad boy







bye bye
24 unhappy stressful hours for my 450, back to normal 9xx's again now

and I PM'ed mitch


----------



## AMD SLI guru

awesome!!!! good news for team Hayley! I dropped 33,355 in this past 6 hours


----------



## Drogue

Hello again Team Hayley. This is what's going on in the Boxxy thread.


----------



## LiLChris

I was bored, here you go...

Still learning OpenOffice for the last hour or so, so excuse the suckiness.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I was bored, here you go...

Still learning OpenOffice for the last hour or so, so excuse the suckiness.





























wow... I like that graph!


----------



## zodac

An Excel 2007/2010 graph would look *much* better.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


An Excel 2007/2010 graph would look *much* better.


I am still learning the in an outs of this program!









No more graphs for Hayley from me. >.<


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I am still learning the in an outs of this program!









No more graphs for Hayley from me. >.<


Meh.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll be finsihed my C++ and will be throwing graphs (_Excel_ graphs) around all the teams.

Even the Boxxy team.

But you're not gonna be in it.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i now have 45k in wu that wont submit this sucks!!!!!










Sounds like a firewall issue, disable it / plug your computer directly into your modem (just to sub the units, then go back behind the relative safety of your router)


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm going to break 100K PPD!!!!!! YES! a huge milestone about to be crossed!


----------



## zodac

Since I'll be asleep when you *do* pass it, congratz.


----------



## jck

My HFM.NET is saying I'm doing 93k PPD right now.

I wonder what'd happen if I got a couple 450s?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Do it!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


My HFM.NET is saying I'm doing 93k PPD right now.

I wonder what'd happen if I got a couple 450s?

















Don't discuss your plans in enemy territory!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Do it!


I'll look for a local bargain. If I can get a great price, I might put them in the Barney 1055T rig, and put the 9800 in the old gamer rig, and put the 240 in the i7 rig with the GTS 250

I'll do my best, Capn!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Don't discuss your plans in enemy territory!










Oh!







Sorry Boxxy boss


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've fired up the PS3. Going to run one unit from it a day till the end of the FFW.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

next up, building the Folding tower that will house 4 complete GPU folding farms. maybe an i7 bigadv for good measure.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## AMD SLI guru

lol you should shut down your computer and leave it turned off for the weekend. i think it needs a break.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


lol you should shut down your computer and leave it turned off for the weekend. i think it needs a break.












Not the point of the Forum War, we want more points for OCN overall and records in points beaten.
Just a reminder, cause some people don't realize the bigger picture here.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

And leave Boxxy 14K down?! I dont think so!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*











Not the point of the Forum War, we want more points for OCN overall and records in points beaten.
Just a reminder, cause some people don't realize the bigger picture here.


I'm still keeping my systems folding: have no fear!


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I'm still keeping my systems folding: have no fear!


You're such a trooper lol


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


You're such a trooper lol


well this is all to help me prep for the Chimp Challenge. these systems I've built are in beta form and subject to change. I'm trying to get the best Point / watt/ $. I want to have 4 systems ready for when the CC comes around and this is a huge benchmark I needed verification on in a competition setting. No reboots, log-off's, temp. ranged, and stability of OC's.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*












My i7 was on for ~25 days once, the only reason I shut it down was to clean the loop and bump the overclock back to 4.2 for the FFW.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


well this is all to help me prep for the Chimp Challenge. these systems I've built are in beta form and subject to change. I'm trying to get the best Point / watt/ $. I want to have 4 systems ready for when the CC comes around and this is a huge benchmark I needed verification on in a competition setting. No reboots, log-off's, temp. ranged, and stability of OC's.


I'm waiting to see how Bulldozer does and if they are going to have a 8 or 12 core PC. If so, I think I'll get the 8 core and pop 2x4GB DIMMS on it with a 120GB SSD and 4-6 450s on it and let it fly for about 125k PPD


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I'm waiting to see how Bulldozer does and if they are going to have a 8 or 12 core PC. If so, I think I'll get the 8 core and pop 2x4GB DIMMS on it with a 120GB SSD and 4-6 450s on it and let it fly for about 125k PPD


ditto.


----------



## Blade Rage

Hey guru does your 890FXA-GD70 take DDR2 RAM as well as DDR3? What did you pay for the board at fry's?


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Hey guru does your 890FXA-GD70 take DDR2 RAM as well as DDR3? What did you pay for the board at fry's?

AM3 has DDR3. I dont think theres any DDR2 support.


----------



## Blade Rage

oh no it just went on sale at newegg! must resist!


----------



## mitchbowman

it got one through YAY

only time will tell now


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
it got one through YAY

only time will tell now









Is this about the so called 45k in points your missing?
I wonder if you would even get full credit for them.


----------



## mitchbowman

i don't know if i will get full credit for them
but there is 4 smp units with about 17k ppd
weather or not i still get the bonuses i have no idea


----------



## LiLChris

Well its about to update now, check if you got the credits correctly.


----------



## mitchbowman

dam
one unit got through
but with only 5.5k


----------



## LiLChris

Wait huh?









How did you get 5k? Was this bigadv units that were needing to be turned in?


----------



## mitchbowman

if im right there is still a bigadv unit to go








and i think i know why they wont submit..
im capped atm so my ul speed is next to nothing i hope that is all the problem was


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Wait huh?









How did you get 5k? Was this bigadv units that were needing to be turned in?

no there is a mix of bigadv and smp units
i swapped the tags over during the ffw
then i noticed no units were going through


----------



## LiLChris

Your math isn't adding up.









4 smp = 12-14k points
4 bigadv = 240k - 300k points

4 late smp = 3k points
4 late bigadvs = 20k points

And ouch you have an upload limit?








You should *not* be doing bigadvs if you have a internet usage cap, they are rather large in size.

Edit - Grats on your 1k posts!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Your math isn't adding up.









4 smp = 12-14k points
4 bigadv = 240k - 300k points

4 late smp = 3k points
4 late bigadvs = 20k points

And ouch you have an upload limit?








You should *not* be doing bigadvs if you have a internet usage cap, they are rather large in size.

:O i had no idea late bigadv were that low i was thinking 15-20k each still
from memory there was 2 bigadv and 2 smp
and that may be what ran me over my limit come to think of it i have never had an ul problem before i turned bigadv on (week before ffw bad move







)
sorry guys i let hayley down


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Bigadv is 8xxx points without the bonus


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Hey guru does your 890FXA-GD70 take DDR2 RAM as well as DDR3? What did you pay for the board at fry's?

I bought the motherboard @ Newegg. I payed 130 for each one and they were open boxed. Honestly, everything was perfect on these open boxes. Nothing was missing and it looked like somebody just cut the plastic off the box and nothing else.

The new AM3 boards only do DDR3. the AM3 processors, I believe, still have a DDR2 controller built on to them for older motherboards (AM2+) which you can still get but without the 4 PCI-e slots.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
:O i had no idea late bigadv were that low i was thinking 15-20k each still
from memory there was 2 bigadv and 2 smp
and that may be what ran me over my limit come to think of it i have never had an ul problem before i turned bigadv on (week before ffw bad move







)
sorry guys i let hayley down









hey man, you didn't let anybody down! you just didn't get the credit you deserved!


----------



## omega17

delivery man's just been









New 450 is up and running, pulling 52K now. Plus I've got a nice PhysX card for my second rig, and a free copy of HAWX2. Triple woopfest


----------



## zodac

For Hayley!


----------



## jck

too bad I had dental work to pay for yesterday. I found a sale on GTS450s about 40 mins drive away...

I was gonna go get some, fold with them, then return them a few days later and tell the store they didn't work in my machine.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
delivery man's just been









New 450 is up and running, pulling 52K now. Plus I've got a nice PhysX card for my second rig, and a free copy of HAWX2. Triple woopfest









nice!!!!!! yeah, I'm thinking about getting rid of the GTS250 i have and throwing in another GTS450. Physx is niccccce....


----------



## Finrond

Anyone see they have a low profile version of the gts 450?

That is pretty sick, I could stick it in the low profile computers we use here at the school and fold on them :-D

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814261078


----------



## Blade Rage

Seems like a cool story. But I'm dying to see the Sparkle One Single Slot GTS 450. Also want to see Galaxy's single slot 460. I just dropped a bigadv and switched my cpu back to pure smp. Also enabled all gpu clients.

I've got another bigadv to drop tomorrow, and then I'll switch that cpu (920) back to pure smp.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Seems like a cool story. But I'm dying to see the Sparkle One Single Slot GTS 450. Also want to see Galaxy's single slot 460. I just dropped a bigadv and switched my cpu back to pure smp. Also enabled all gpu clients.

I've got another bigadv to drop tomorrow, and then I'll switch that cpu (920) back to pure smp.

Im down with single slot cards somewhat. As long as 1) they still have the pci-e power connecter (seems like they would, its a 100w card) and 2) cooling is sufficient even if more then 1 card is present.


----------



## Blade Rage

1) yes
2) we'll have to read the reviews

i wish those galaxy gtx 260+ razor (single slot) weren't so dang hard to find.
I also WTB an Asus Mars ehhehehehehe


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Seems like a cool story. But I'm dying to see the Sparkle One Single Slot GTS 450. Also want to see Galaxy's single slot 460. I just dropped a bigadv and switched my cpu back to pure smp. Also enabled all gpu clients.

I've got another bigadv to drop tomorrow, and then I'll switch that cpu (920) back to pure smp.

awesome sauce!!!!!!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

credit for this graph goes to lilchris

ah-maz-ing


----------



## LiLChris

Here is the updated chart.
I am going to play with OpenOffice some more and see if I can make it nicer.










PS. Haha were still winning!


----------



## SniperXX

Those graphs are nice chris.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 

PS. Haha were still winning!









i do believe you are in 2nd place


----------



## zodac

Not anymore.


----------



## LiLChris

Winning against Hayley, I never went after Intel.


----------



## LiLChris

Here you go, I didn't know Z was updating it...


----------



## xd_1771

Hm, looks like Hayley's catching up







I'm sending off another GPU2 unit and an A3 unit in about an hour, hopefully it helps.


----------



## omega17

C'mon Team Hayley !!










15.7K on 2 450's and 14.8K on another...

Finrond I will take 5th place back from you


----------



## xd_1771

Just dropped off that 6067 A3 unit; the next one is a 6050 which should garner some good points


----------



## mitchbowman

i let the team down DAM sorry guys 
*hangs up coat*


----------



## Blade Rage

keep at it man, it's not like my rigs haven't been freezing up here and there. It's just the nature of the beast


----------



## mitchbowman

ill try to put out some big numbers for the last few updates


----------



## LiLChris

I can't believe Z isn't last in your team...those below Z should be embarrassed!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I can't believe Z isn't last in your team...those below Z should be embarrassed!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


keep at it man, it's not like my rigs haven't been freezing up here and there. It's just the nature of the beast


I've been dealing with 84 degree days and not using AC to cool off. It doesn't matter how " cool " my GTS450s run, they are still HOT HOT HOT!

but it's all for a good cause! Bronze is still better than none.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


i let the team down DAM sorry guys 
*hangs up coat*


dude! no worries! just think of this as benchmark for next year. a time to iron out all the wrinkles.

The thing I learned was: not to build folding rigs in the middle of a competition. Also, I need to be cranking out about double my current PPD.


----------



## Blade Rage

Well if you need more 450s http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...450-82-ar.html


----------



## mitchbowman

Project: P6063
ETA: 3:52:22
TPF: 3:11
PPD: 11958.6

YAY much better i just set priority to high


----------



## Blade Rage

Oooo I'm gonna hit a million tomorrow!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


Well if you need more 450s http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...450-82-ar.html


ohhhh man.... sooooo tempted.... soooo tempted.....


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


Oooo I'm gonna hit a million tomorrow!


dude, no joke, you have been cranking out some serious PPD.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


ohhhh man.... sooooo tempted.... soooo tempted.....


And where do you get money from? A tree?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


And where do you get money from? A tree?


my paycheck! lol I get payed weekly.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


my paycheck! lol I get payed weekly.












That's a lot of money to just go and spend.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*




That's a lot of money to just go and spend.


well there is a coupon...


----------



## LiLChris

How much have you spent on your folding rigs?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


my paycheck! lol I get payed weekly.










me too, it's dangerous isn't it


----------



## 0bit

Well guys, I have more bad news. I'm going to be down to 60k ppd for the rest of the war. The third comps been crashing more often even after a reinstall and I don't have time to babysit it this weekend. No matter which two of the three videocards I leave connected to the motherboard, it still gives me BSODs. I'm out of ideas as I can't test them on another machine until next week, having 1 comp down is bad enough.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


How much have you spent on your folding rigs?



hmm.... *breaks out calculator* about $1700 so far on the two folding rigs *not including my sig rig.*


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


Well guys, I have more bad news. I'm going to be down to 60k ppd for the rest of the war. The third comps been crashing more often even after a reinstall and I don't have time to babysit it this weekend. No matter which two of the three videocards I leave connected to the motherboard, it still gives me BSODs. I'm out of ideas as I can't test them on another machine until next week, having 1 comp down is bad enough.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


me too, it's dangerous isn't it










it's the worst! It's like as soon as I run outa money, I get more... It pisses me off!

I should use the multi quote function...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


hmm.... *breaks out calculator* about $1700 so far on the two folding rigs *not including my sig rig.*


Oh thats not a lot, thought it would be more.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I should use the multi quote function...


Not the first time you forget.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Oh thats not a lot, thought it would be more.

Not the first time you forget.










I'm kinda new to being this active in a forum, so I'm still learning about all the kick butt features that OCN has to offer.

I should just have a caution sign: I write a lot of stupid stuff. just don't read what I write. WHAT DID I JUST TELL YOU!?!?!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I should just have a caution sign: I write a lot of stupid stuff A LOT. just don't read what I write. WHAT DID I JUST TELL YOU!?!?!


Not as bad as Z.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

so how does the multi quote work. I see the whole +" thing but then what?

N/m I just figured it out.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


so how does the multi quote work. I see the whole +" thing but then what?


Press the "Quote" button for the final post you wanna quote to end.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Lol guru, you never used it?? Its really awesome


----------



## AMD SLI guru

nobody really talks to me directly: It's more me just butting in a lot.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Not as bad as Z.










Hey now... my stupidity serves a purpose.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

@ guru

Same for me, but I just quote all the posts I want to reply to


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey now... my stupidity serves a purpose.










it makes us all look better!


----------



## mitchbowman

HAH


----------



## LiLChris

Here you go....


----------



## mitchbowman

man thats said 
look at the point drop between waffle and me


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


man thats said 
look at the point drop between waffle and me










I think we all know you should be in the 100K-200K range. let's not kid ourselves!


----------



## mitchbowman

yeah 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504997
look at the points last week compared to this week


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


yeah 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=504997
look at the points last week compared to this week










exactly! you know what, if you think you've failed Hayley: then I have too. I didn't do enough. I need 4 i7 rigs along with 4 gpu rigs. I should have prepped better and invested my money better.


----------



## xd_1771

I've got a nice, big Project 6050 that's going to be dropped off later tonight/in the morning... I think we're catching up nicely to Intel


----------



## Baldy

Ewww, I'm only 1K points ahead of Z...

Gotta fold harder!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Ewww, I'm only 1K points ahead of Z...

Gotta fold harder!


----------



## mitchbowman

lol 
you can feel good about something....you about 100k in front of me


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm considering removing the 9800gx2 *make a trophy or something*. It's just heating everything up and not really showing a whole bunch of points for that energy.


----------



## LiLChris

You can send me the 9800gx2 I will even fold 1 of the GPUs for you and the other for me.


----------



## mitchbowman

you have 4 rigs folding








EPIC RIG'S TOO!!


----------



## Blade Rage

I'll take your GX2 guru. If everything goes according to my plans, I won't be paying electricity for another 7 years.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
I'll take your GX2 guru. If everything goes according to my plans, I won't be paying electricity for another 7 years.

I asked first!


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I asked first!









but ive put $10 down on it


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
but ive put $10 down on it









Won't even cover shipping.


----------



## mitchbowman

no +shipping


----------



## Blade Rage

Oh I didn't know u were after it, go ahead man. Looks like there's plenty of room in your sig for it if that's the plan.


----------



## LiLChris

I really doubt he is giving it out for free.


----------



## mitchbowman

im not man you were all fighting for it so i thought i would join in

but if any on you have a old gpu you want to sell
im up for it


----------



## Blade Rage

I've got a 4850, but you don't want that do you.


----------



## mitchbowman

nah
i was thinking 2xx series


----------



## mitchbowman

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ment-pics.html
epic idea


----------



## mitchbowman

sorry about the triple post but i have good news








i have it all re-installed and it is working better than ever
and im about a day and a half away from PapaSmurf


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
sorry about the triple post but i have good news








i have it all re-installed and it is working better than ever
to top it off im only 5 days away from catching 0bit


----------



## Blade Rage

Sweet, Team Hayley's still in this 131tch


----------



## mitchbowman

haha
hay i just compared my 24 hour average to the rest of ocn
and i reckon i can make top 200 cpu only


----------



## Blade Rage

If Z can make it you can make it. When are those 470s gonna arrive? Plus you're building a AMD GTS 450 rig right?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
If Z can make it you can make it. When are those 470s gonna arrive? Plus you're building a AMD GTS 450 rig right?

well now i have a problem
its ether do the folding rig
or the original plan and pay for the 470s i have on order ?


----------



## ali7up

Is it just me or are the Stanford severs down. I haven't been able to get a WU for 12 hours.


----------



## mitchbowman

just you i think
mine are all good


----------



## Blade Rage

mitch i would do the gpu rig. having two 470s folding will get in the way of your 920.

As long as you don't put -advmethods on your 450s they should get the good 9XX WUs and pump out 15k PPD each. 470's don't get hurt as much by the big new WUs, but you're still better off with 9XX ones.

Also, maybe we'll get lucky and the ATI client will come out this year.


----------



## mitchbowman

yeah that was the way i was thinking about going
i will be slowly collecting the parts for it over the next month or so
getting them on sale / second hand


----------



## LiLChris

I say go for the 470s, we already know the future work units and they are not pretty for the lower end cards.

My 480 gets the same PPD no matter what you throw at it, I assume same goes for 470 since its based on the same chip.
And the new work units are more GPU dependent so it won't touch your CPU PPD as much.


----------



## Blade Rage

But that's assuming that all the work units are going to be P6800 and P6811. Is that really true?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
You can send me the 9800gx2 I will even fold 1 of the GPUs for you and the other for me.









you know what is sad is I probably wouldn't even notice if you didn't folding my name for the 2nd core.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
but ive put $10 down on it









LETS SEE THE MONEY!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

my 460 doesnt like the sound of these new monster WU's.


----------



## Blade Rage

take off -advmethods


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I







Cold weather + folding

my GTS450's are at 41c


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I







Cold weather + folding

my GTS450's are at 41c


I've got one pointing out my window at 37!

Winter FTW


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
I've got one pointing out my window at 37!

Winter FTW

lol the only downside to cold weather is the rest of my place is damn cold.

15k off the GTS450 is totally worth it


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

my 460 is at 54'c


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


lol the only downside to cold weather is the rest of my place is damn cold.


I've got my new temporary rig on my window sill, close the curtains and it's only the GPU's that are freezing, my Q6600 sig rig keeps the room warm enough so the heating is off, windows open, and OC's are maxxxxed!









Win win!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


If Z can make it you can make it.


Wut? Insults from my own team?







I'm not used to that at all.

Wait... forgot about Chris.

And Bas.

And jck.

And Balance.

And the other 745 members.

Never mind...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

We love you z, you know that.
We just use insults to motivate you


----------



## zodac

Motivate me to do what ,exactly?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Not sure, maybe updating some stats, making us laugh... I dunno


----------



## zodac

I update stats because I like them.

And I'm *trying* to make you cry... I'm just bad at it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You are pretty good at it, its raining over here!


----------



## zodac




----------



## LiLChris

Sorry for the late update, I overslept









And oops on the Hayley graph, forgot to unselect the bars.








Still waking up...lol










*Boxxy VS Hayley*


----------



## zodac

There are dots on that graph!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I update stats because I like them.

And I'm *trying* to make you cry... I'm just bad at it.










change Boxxy thread to Boxxy < Hayley. That would start some crying


----------



## jck

Look at the scores...and i'll get you a box of kleenex


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


There are dots on that graph!










I posted the reason. >.<
Forgot to unselect the bars before getting the picture.









You almost made top 25 this time, I think you were off by 2


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Look at the scores...and i'll get you a box of kleenex










I'm good. All i know is out of the two teams, I'm #2 so I'm cool with that.


----------



## zodac

That doesn't sound like me... I'm usually further down the list...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That doesn't sound like me... I'm usually further down the list...










I know, it looks like people are slowing down.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I'm good. All i know is out of the two teams, I'm #2 so I'm cool with that.


I'm #4...and I got a lot of crap folding gear...old GPUs, crap GPUs, and AMD CPUs that fold less well than i7s.

if I can, I'll get another i7 or 2...and next time...really compete...


----------



## LiLChris

Here you go...


----------



## omega17

what happened? yoo missed some people off


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Middle of the table for me.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Here you go...





























you're missing a few ppl on our team


----------



## mitchbowman

yay im not so far behind waffle now


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*











what happened? yoo missed some people off










You cant prove that!


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


you're missing a few ppl on our team










indeed.

Super massive graph fail


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


You can prove that!










Don't make me grammar fail you as well









harhar! Inb4ninja!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


indeed.

Super massive graph fail










Super massive Hayley fail?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Super massive Hayley fail?


Umm...

nothxbai


----------



## LiLChris

Here ya go!








Importing from Docs to OpenOffice isn't easy. >.<


----------



## AMD SLI guru

HOLY ****!!! Blade rage...that is one heck of a point jump! good god!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Umm...

nothxbai










Umm

Team Boxxy - 4,054,762
Team Hayley - 3,513,554

Points off lead - 541,208

[] Told
[X] ****ing told.


----------



## omega17




----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


----------



## AMD SLI guru

It's hard to be mad when it's all donations


----------



## Drogue

So how's third place going? You guys have been here a while.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

not bad. not bad at all


----------



## zodac

At least we don't support Boxxy.


----------



## mitchbowman

we should talk in here more not in foxxy


----------



## zodac

Boxxy sucks. Fact.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Hayley rocks. Fact.


----------



## zodac

Problem is, Hayley is awesome; everyone knows this, and those who deny it are liars/in denial.

Yet there are people who can not only stand Boxxy, but support her. We must show these *fools* the error of their ways.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

it's sad... so so sad


----------



## xd_1771

Our gain rate is nearly the same as Intel and Boxxy now!








WE MUST PUSH A BIT HARDER---and we could win just before the contest ends--


----------



## zodac

Oh, we'll win.


----------



## mitchbowman

im folding this 6702 for you Z


----------



## AMD SLI guru

ugh speak of the devil i got a P6701


----------



## AMD SLI guru

must.... not.... fall.........................asleep......


----------



## Baldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


must.... not.... fall.........................asleep......


Why?

If you fall asleep, you won't be able to use the computer, meaning higher PPD!


----------



## mitchbowman

dude 
what time is it there ?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Why?

If you fall asleep, you won't be able to use the computer, meaning higher PPD!











naaa... not for me. I have dedicated folding rigs so using my desktop doesn't really effect my ppd.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
dude
what time is it there ?

It's 11pm right now...

and all i can do is play this from :32seconds on. It's a must for anybody with REALLY nice speakers + sub. 1080p obviously...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6Afc2uzw4g


----------



## AMD SLI guru

<----timeline of my night


----------



## mitchbowman

you look bored


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Machete is awesome!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
you look bored

not bored: I can't sleep.


----------



## mitchbowman

he must be asleep now hes gone


----------



## Blade Rage

Wow my sleep schedule is like a Grandpa's. Go to bed at 7:30 PM, wake up at 4ish.
Glad to see nothing went wrong with those 2 bigadvs. Both i7's are SMP now. If I could get some better WU's i'd be at 100k, but with these 6702's i'm stuck at 90k PPD. Back to Linear Algebra!


----------



## mitchbowman

what are you all sleeping for ?
get in the right timezone already








now im bored with no one to talk to


----------



## Blade Rage

i'm here, apparently working on math hw


----------



## mitchbowman

well
that sucks


----------



## Blade Rage

This should provide some entertainment for you


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcK-My1j9Hg


----------



## mitchbowman

lol ok
i have started putting up some wanted threads
ill see if i can get this folding rig of the ground soon


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
he must be asleep now hes gone









I totally passed out on my couch. but now I'm awake and ready to make some pancakes!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Wow my sleep schedule is like a Grandpa's. Go to bed at 7:30 PM, wake up at 4ish.
Glad to see nothing went wrong with those 2 bigadvs. Both i7's are SMP now. If I could get some better WU's i'd be at 100k, but with these 6702's i'm stuck at 90k PPD. Back to Linear Algebra!

wow... I thought I was a grandpa with going to be at 10pm.







yeah I'm still trying to get this stupid P6701 wu out the door. doesn't Standford know this is a RACE?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
lol ok
i have started putting up some wanted threads
ill see if i can get this folding rig of the ground soon









what are you wanting?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

My friend has uploaded the pics he took from the Paramore gig he went to last night at the O2 in London.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
wow... I thought I was a grandpa with going to be at 10pm.







yeah I'm still trying to get this stupid P6701 wu out the door. doesn't Standford know this is a RACE?!


I just got rid of a 6701 and was praying that my i3 wouldn't pick up another one; yay for 6023


----------



## LiLChris

Hey!


----------



## omega17

4th !

swish


----------



## jck

too bad i got a 2684 instead of a 2686...it'd be finishing on time


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


too bad i got a 2684 instead of a 2686...it'd be finishing on time


When is your 2684 schedules to finish?


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
When is your 2684 schedules to finish?

less than 1 day now i think. if I had gotten a 2686, i think it's 18-20 hours faster.

I can't remember. And, HFM is not up. I haven't eaten in more than 24 hours now.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


less than 1 day now i think. if I had gotten a 2686, i think it's 18-20 hours faster.

I can't remember. And, HFM is not up. I haven't eaten in more than 24 hours now.










I set my 2684 to real time and gained 10 hours on it. You'll gain atleast 8 by settting it to high, which will enable you to still use the net. I disabled my GPU clients too to make sure it finishes in time to count for the FFW. Better to have 60k than piddly 494's.


----------



## mitchbowman

yay im slowly moving up the ladder 
and i got 3 6053 units in a row last night









and in better news... im only 27 days away from a million points


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


yay im slowly moving up the ladder 
and i got 3 6053 units in a row last night









and in better news... im only 27 days away from a million points










Nice work

6 weeks ago I was approaching half a mil. Now I'm pushing 1.2m and counting









Folding is addictive, though if you've got the hardware it makes sense to use it


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


what are you wanting?


im going to try to get as much as i can used 
so i can spend more money on cards 
so 
H50 (have a seller)
Mobo & CPU [AM3 5x PCIe lanes at minimum] 
Ram [DDR3]
PSU [650w]
if you guys are selling anything ill buy it of you before i go giving my money to people i dont know (even more)


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Nice work

6 weeks ago I was approaching half a mil. Now I'm pushing 1.2m and counting









Folding is addictive, though if you've got the hardware it makes sense to use it


and even when you don't, it makes you want that hardware.


----------



## xd_1771

I've been folding somewhat nonchalantly for the past few.
Anything new happen so far?


----------



## zodac

We cured Alzheimer's.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And I cured cancer with my rig


----------



## omega17

There are no more diseases, actually

Now we simply fold for points

And kudos!


----------



## mitchbowman

this is going to happen soon 
so far i have scored a 
H50 for 90 shipped push/pull
MSI 890fxa-gd70 and a 965BE but i turned down the cpu and ill get a A II x4


----------



## omega17

It was my toaster than cured Huntington's, before anyone claims otherwise


----------



## LiLChris

So Hayley team gave up?


----------



## zodac

Lol, still 27th.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol, still 27th.










Someone give Z 14k points!








Been 27th for a while now...


----------



## mitchbowman

YAY i moved 5 places in one update


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol, still 27th.










lol, still 1st


----------



## LiLChris

All of you listed below got 0 points last update.








Thats half of your team.









Deathclaw
Jarrod
Tank41683
babybeef
charliehorse55
SmokinWaffle
H.R.Pufnstuf
SKI_VT
onions
ParadigmShifter
MrBalll
kcuestag
ShtSh00ttr
ali7up


----------



## zodac

2nd.









I'm talking about the mixed graph. Think I'm 14th for the Hayley team.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2nd.









I'm talking about the mixed graph. Think I'm 14th for the Hayley team.


OoOoOoOoOo... well i don't think I'm gonna top the guy in 1st lol


----------



## Strat79

If I knew boxxy was for sure going to win, I would switch over to Intel for the remaining time. Just to help assure anything related to boxxy isn't declared a "winner" of anything....ever. Don't think I can let Z or H down though, so will stick it out


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh... Hayley 'til the end.

Intel can deal with Boxxy.


----------



## mitchbowman

im home sick today 
but i really feel like going into school and setting all 450 pc folding for hayley just so we can beat boxxy


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


im home sick today 
but i really feel like going into school and setting all 450 pc folding for hayley just so we can beat boxxy


Do, it might make up for the 14 or so people who gave up on Hayley.


----------



## mitchbowman

it would do more than that 
about 100 of them are quad cores and the rest are 3.2ghz core 2 duo's

what would that get me ?
600-800k ppd


----------



## zodac

Dual cores wouldn't finish an SMP WU in time.

Quads just might, if you start running now.


----------



## mitchbowman

ohh dam thats right different time zones


----------



## LiLChris

Put them all on unicore client?


----------



## zodac

Most probably still wouldn't finish in time.


----------



## Blade Rage

__________________________________________________ _____
Deathclaw
Jarrod
Tank41683
babybeef
charliehorse55
H.R.Pufnstuf
SKI_VT
onions
ParadigmShifter
MrBalll
kcuestag
ali7up

Clowns below this line

______________________________

ShtSh00ttr


----------



## mitchbowman

who are the guys that have not folded a single wu ?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


who are the guys that have not folded a single wu ?


Does it matter? We all know of the troubles we have with clients during events; some people don't just don't have time to fix them.

Also, pretty sure a few people were just signed up randomly; I know that's true of the Boxxy team.


----------



## Blade Rage

Mitch if you're building a rig just for gpu folding, you don't need an oc'd quad core. Don't buy that H50, you'll be fine with stock clocks and stock cooling man.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


who are the guys that have not folded a single wu ?


Benladesh
Duckliffe
Harrier
LemonSlice
MarkZinger

And these are the ones with 0 points last update...

Deathclaw
Jarrod
Tank41683
babybeef
charliehorse55
SmokinWaffle
H.R.Pufnstuf
SKI_VT
onions
ParadigmShifter
MrBalll
kcuestag
ShtSh00ttr
ali7up

So you know, get to it!
Z will give you a cookie.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Also, pretty sure a few people were just signed up randomly; I know that's true of the Boxxy team.


Hey! But I told you about it and myself removed them from the list. 
Same thing happened to Hayley.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Does it matter? We all know of the troubles we have with clients during events; some people don't just don't have time to fix them.

Also, pretty sure a few people were just signed up randomly; I know that's true of the Boxxy team.


i was only asking because some people signed up for a few teams

and i know all the troubles you are talking about 
very well


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hey! But I told you about it and myself removed them from the list. 
Same thing happened to Hayley.










No, I removed them, remember?

And yeah, I know it happened here too. That's what I'm trying to say.

Gah, I've had enough. I'm leaving.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


Mitch if you're building a rig just for gpu folding, you don't need an oc'd quad core. Don't buy that H50, you'll be fine with stock clocks and stock cooling man.


really 
i thought if the amd coolers were anything like the stock intel ones 
they would get bloody hot at stock clocks as well
but if i don't need it ill call it quits


----------



## LiLChris

I had hid them from the list so no one would see it, and then I PMed you about it.
Don't make me sound like a bad guy!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I had hid them from the list so no one would see it, and then I PMed you about it.
Don't make me sound like a bad guy!










Stop being so defensive; no-one's calling you a bad guy.

Fool.


----------



## LiLChris

If there is no fool around then you would go to sleep.


----------



## mitchbowman

its 12:00pm here 
so i will keep him awake for the next 10 hours


----------



## Blade Rage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
really
i thought if the amd coolers were anything like the stock intel ones
they would get bloody hot at stock clocks as well
but if i don't need it ill call it quits

If you're buying the CPU retail then it will come with the stock cooler. In that case, try it and see for yourself. If it's inadequate then purchase a cheap cooler. The CM Hyper 212+ would be plenty. Really shouldn't have to overclock, maybe you can even undervolt a little. Best of luck, I'm excited that we're both summoning gpu rigs. Blame guru and all his sexy farm pics


----------



## LiLChris

Going out actually, so Z is all yours.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Bah, stupid P11261


----------



## Blade Rage

I've got 3 monster energy drinks pumping through my system. this linear algebra won't know what hit it!

or i'll die of a heart attack...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
I've got 3 monster energy drinks pumping through my system. this linear algebra won't know what hit it!

or i'll die of a heart attack...

you know you need a cocaine! cocaine

it's the strangest energy drink I've had. It's spicy.


----------



## Blade Rage




----------



## mitchbowman

ive had that too
it tastes like your putting spoon fulls of cinnamon in your mouth


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
ive had that too
it tastes like your putting spoon fulls of cinnamon in your mouth

the mild one isn't bad, but the red is... wow... i wasn't expecting it lol


----------



## DragonLotus

Dang. I have to do PS homework now and both of my workunits from my GPU failed when I opened photoshop haha. Now my display is going whack and pixels getting stuck like no other. Sorry for dropping out early >.>


----------



## Blade Rage

Hey guru you ever think about selling those 5830's? I'm not looking to buy, but it seems like you're missing out on good PPD from SLI 275/285/295/460/470. Unless you need AMD, I would totally sell those and pick up cards that game and fold.

Just my .02 cents mang


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Hey guru you ever think about selling those 5830's? I'm not looking to buy, but it seems like you're missing out on good PPD from SLI 275/285/295/460/470. Unless you need AMD, I would totally sell those and pick up cards that game and fold.

Just my .02 cents mang

yeah on this board, it only supports crossfire. I'm actually waiting on the 6990's or what ever the high end card that ATI is releasing. I use to do the whole SLi thing back during the 6800 GT days. I might go back, but for right now AMD boards + AMD Proc.s + AMD Graphics = win in my book.


----------



## mitchbowman

i just found a good deal








http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products...id=2&sid=67411


----------



## Blade Rage

1 year warranty?


----------



## mitchbowman

if anything is going to go wrong its going to happen it going to be in the first year i reckon


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Erugh, sorry I have not been folding or posting, LAN is busy times







, I don't think I can run my 470 with a 5970 on this PSU, and I don't really want to try it.









A new PSU is in order









Anyhow, good to see that we got in the Top 3, even though Boxxy beat us (







) I'm sure it was foul play


----------



## LiLChris

Wow haven't seen you post in like a week.








No its not foul play, but get your members in order I think they went to the Intel team.









Oh and some graphs I made for the team. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11323847
Since you missed all the updates.


----------



## Blade Rage

Since when do you have a 5970? I see it in your sig...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Yeah I bought it 2 days ago







(Well, Yesterday at 3AM)


----------



## Blade Rage

Son I am disappoint


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Yeah I bought it 2 days ago







(Well, Yesterday at 3AM)

I hope you got it for a good price, I know people are selling them for rather cheap.
Still the king of gaming for ATI side.









Hopefully thats why you bought it for gaming...
I want the 580 for gaming now and folding of course.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Son I am disappoint

so am i

is it all over already ?


----------



## LiLChris

By the way, waffle - http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...5-shipped.html

$45 shipped, now sure how much it would be to ship it over to you but it seems rather cheap. I want one for my 480...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
so am i

is it all over already ?

You asked like 2 hours ago and I answered!








Earliest is 5 hours, latest should be 7 hours...it depends on Z what time that thing picks.
In 5 hours it would be the same time it was at the start.


----------



## mitchbowman

thats why i asked when Z was on lol


----------



## Blade Rage

Z reminds me of the Major from Ghost in the Shell


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
Z reminds me of the Major from Ghost in the Shell

A guy trying to be a girl?


----------



## Baldy

Seems as if we are most likely going to end up as 3rd place.

Bleh.









It's been a fun FFW though.


----------



## mitchbowman

im fine with 3rd


----------



## jck

I hate no stat updates.









I should write something automated.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I just shut down my Sig rig and my primary folding rig this morning before I left for work.







I wanted to give them a break since I've been folding non-stop *except for the 15min re-organization and cleaning* for almost 2 weeks. I need to switch around some of the GPU's and stuff like that tonight. sowwy Hayley. I failed you.

good news is I still have 2 gts450's still folding at 14.5k each.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
A guy trying to be a girl?









zodac is all girl, what the heck are you talking about ya dumbhead! o__O


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 
zodac is all girl, what the heck are you talking about ya dumbhead! o__O

I will get proof within the next 12 months...as, I am planning a trip to Europe before Christmas 2012


----------



## LTDAkiles

Can't believe i won 50$ from a draw


----------



## mitchbowman

congratz man your lucky
i hope were all still folding


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
By the way, waffle - http://www.overclock.net/cooling-pro...5-shipped.html

$45 shipped, now sure how much it would be to ship it over to you but it seems rather cheap. I want one for my 480...

I did get it for a good price, Â£330









Thanks for like link, for now the stock cooler is fine, I need a BIOS update though as the fan won't adjust from either Auto or 100%, then throttles down to auto. 100% is like a leaf blower, I'll see when I update the BIOS and get it manually controlled if I can take the noise. Peaking 70C~ in game and 37C~ idle at 27% FS is good for now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles* 
Can't believe i won 50$ from a draw









Congrats









Also, I'm going to have to stop folding I think, at least on my 470,







. I don't think my PSU can take an i7, 5970 and a 470 at full chat. I'll post a question up on the PSU forums.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


I did get it for a good price, Â£330









Thanks for like link, for now the stock cooler is fine, I need a BIOS update though as the fan won't adjust from either Auto or 100%, then throttles down to auto. 100% is like a leaf blower, I'll see when I update the BIOS and get it manually controlled if I can take the noise. Peaking 70C~ in game and 37C~ idle at 27% FS is good for now.









Congrats









Also, I'm going to have to stop folding I think, at least on my 470,







. I don't think my PSU can take an i7, 5970 and a 470 at full chat. I'll post a question up on the PSU forums.










The eXtreme PSU calculator reckons you'll be pushing it with a 650W









I pumped your specs into that and it came out with 680W minimum, recommended 717W+.

In even sadder news, I need to sell one or two of my 450's







MOT's just been done and the car needs some TLC, plus taxing it. Ich bin ein sad folder


----------

